# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  2011/12 Summer Test Enanthate Cycle Log

## boxa06

*Edit: before and after pics and measurements of the cycle are on page 12*

This is my Test e summer cycle..

I dieted down for 8 weeks to prime for this cycle and logged it in this following thread

This is my second cycle and the first was test prop 200mg per week 3 years ago. I held off cycling until my diet and training were optimum and i ended up gaining more naturally from good nutrition and researching different/new ways of training than i did while on test prop.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...t-and-training

I am at day 11 so I've been late to start a new thread for this so I'll copy and paste from the above thread about the first 11 days. If You've clicked the link above you'll see that i was going to run winny but it made me feel like crap! i had 3 shots in the first week and at day 11 am still feeling slightly crappy from it.



*Day 1*
Update: last day of week 8 was the final day of my pre cycle stage. That night I started my cycle which I decided on..

Weeks 1-12 test enanthate 400mg (230mg pinned e4d)
Weeks 1-14 anastrozole .25mg ed

Pct 14 days after final pin
Tamoxifen 40/40/20/20/20
Clomid 100/100/50/50/50

Friday night decided to front load the test e. Only the first shot so put in 460mg.



Stats:
177cm/ 5'9
76.5kg
10-12% bf
24.5" quads
43" chest
15.25" arms
31" waist

Training 5 day split
Back
Chest and abs
Legs
Shoulders and abs(abs sometimes done on arm day)
Arms

Weights usually take 40-50mins and consist of 5 or 6 exercises with 4 to 6 sets. Eg. back day is 5 back exercises whereas chest and ab day would be 4 of chest and 2 ab.
Cardio done after each weight session at 50-70% of max heart rate for 40 mins.



*Day 4*
Stared to feel flu like syptoms yesterday and i'm not sure if it was from the winny or liquidex. i have experienced similar syptoms from winny before so i will discontinue winny and liquidex for now.

Increase morning, pre and post workout carbs by 20g each meal so my current diet looks like this.

Diet
Protein /carbs/fat

Meal 1 8.30 am
100g of oats
300g egg whites
30g whey
Universal animal pak
500mg vit c
64/60/9

Meal 2 10.30-11am
200g chicken breast
200g veggies
60/10/7

Meal 3 1.30pm
Same as meal 2

Meal 4 4-4.30pm
Large tin of tuna
100g oats
47/60/15

5.45 pre workout . Jacked, hemo rage etc..

Meal 5 7-7.30pm
45g of wpi
64g dextrose
40/60/0

Meal 6 8.30pm
210g home made lean beef patty
200g veggies
60/6/10

Meal 7 11pm
50g micellar casien
4 1000mg fish oil tabs
1 500mg calcium tab
40/2/5

Total 371/208/53
Total calories 2790


Non lifting days I will not eat pre or pwo carbs.

I sometimes have to work physically once a week (2nd job) usually on a Thursday and I add some carbs throughout the day whilst I am at work. The last few weeks I have loaded up 40g-50g of carbs into my first 4 meals of this day and has not effected my weight.



*Day 6*
Decided to drop the winny and basically make it a test e only cycle

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=#.TsGuAidhjTo



*Day 6*
Took another shot of winny last night and had major dizziness and sick feeling today so I took 200mg of ibuprofen which is helping. It seems that the last 2 times I took a shot of winny I got really dizzy the next day.

So far I have taken
460mg of test e and 60mg of winny Friday night (right glute and left delt)
60mg winny Sunday night (right delt) then had mayor dizziness the following day
230mg of test e and 60mg of winny (mixed in my right quad)

I am gonna stop the winny and see how I go with just the test . Next shot is due on sat.



*Day 8*
So it's been 3 days since my last winny shot and also my last test e shot. Due for another test e shot tomorrow and feeling better so far. I will see how I go over the weekend after having that test e shot. If I feel fine it's 100% the winny that made me feel that way.

Amazingly I've still done all my training through this and have decided to stop taking pre workout for a while just incase it raises my bp. I'll stick to coffee pre workout . Also I've put on just over a kg in the last week. It's either the winny that did it or the front load of test e.. Or both! My muscles feel full and rock hard!



*Day 9*
Today woke up this morning with wood that won't go down lol weighed myself and came in at 78kgs so I've gained 1.5kgs in the past week. Still feeling a bit crappy but I'm feeling better than wed. Due for another shot tonight so hopefully tomorrow I wake up feeling alright meaning it was the winny that made me feel that way.



*Day 10*
weighed in at 78.5kgs. Felt really hungry yesterday so ate a bit more protein . Put on 2kgs so far and I recon alot is water as my muscles are looking fuller. Also lifted hevier this morning at training.

Still feeling a bit crappy. It comes and goes and sometimes I'm getting hot flushes. Feels like there is pressure on my head.. I'll check my bp again tonight and make sure it's still in the right range.

Shot my left glute last night with 230mg test .



*Day 10*
measurements were

Waist 31"
Arms 15.5"
Legs 25"
Chest 43.5"
Calves 16.5"



*Day 11*
woke up today still feeling slight pressure on the head but the second half of yesterday I felt awesome! So I'm definitely improving weighed 79.3kg this morning!

Yesterday I ate more again but always stick to lean proteins sources and fibrous veg.



*Day 11*


Still haven't started the liquidex and i may hold off till the end of the week. but since i am prone to bloating and sore nipples i will definitely start it at .25mg eod.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 12*

Feeling good! Last night felt awesome at training and smashed legs! Went up to 150kg squats with ease  :Smilie:  weighed in this morning slightly lighter than yesterday at 79kgs.

----------


## stevey_6t9

Looking good brah! keep up the hard work and the results will come.

----------


## boxa06

> Looking good brah! keep up the hard work and the results will come.


Thanx brah  :Smilie:

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Looking fit Box. Good to hear you're feeling alright. Keep chargin'.

----------


## boxa06

> Looking fit Box. Good to hear you're feeling alright. Keep chargin'.


Thanx bro! Staring to feel unbelievable at training  :Smilie:  this is now basically the same cycle you'll be running

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Thanx bro! Staring to feel unbelievable at training  this is now basically the same cycle you'll be running


Shesus i'm getting amped! I'm training strongly in the gym right now totally natty so i'm looking forward to seeing some improvement.

----------


## xo3et

Good luck mate,

I will be keeping an eye on this thread so keep the info coming.  :Smilie:

----------


## stpete

Keep up the good work.

----------


## boxa06

> Shesus i'm getting amped! I'm training strongly in the gym right now totally natty so i'm looking forward to seeing some improvement.


You'll train twice as hard and love it!




> Good luck mate,
> 
> I will be keeping an eye on this thread so keep the info coming.


Thanks mate and I'm also following you're log  :Smilie:  looking good!




> Keep up the good work.


Thanks man I'll keep the pics and updates coming

----------


## boxa06

*Day 13*

Weighed in this morning at 78.9kgs. I think the early weight gain was from the winny shots I had in the first week and now I'll have to wait for the test to really kick in.

Had an awesome shoulder session last night. I'm really smashing the weights hard with high intestsity. Hit 11 excersies last night in 45 mins.

Should press 3 warm up and 3 sets to fail
Upright rows 2 warm up and 3 sets to fail
Seated lateral shoulder raises superset with standing front raises 3 sets to fail
Bent over reverse db flys superset with standing side laterals 3 sets to fail
Revers fly pec deck superset revers cable crossovers 3 sets to fail
Cable behind back side laterals superset bent over reverse fly 2 sets ea arm to fail
Bb shrugs 2 warm up then 3 sets to fail

Rep range was mostly 8-12

Then 40 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 13*

Just finished training at had a shot  :Smilie:  went for my left quad today but instead of my 1.15cc I loaded up with 1.2cc. My last shot I loaded up I noticed I basically lost .05 of a cc after I pressed till a little oil came out so I felt cheated lol

Dropped cardio to 30 mins as of today for 2 reasons.. Firstly I keep my heart rate at around 65-70% and in the last 10 minutes I die and it drops down to about 50% and secondly, it's making me not do my weights for long enough because I know I have 40 mins of cardio to do and I have to get home to get ready for work etc.. It was better tonight to do 50mins of weights instead of cutting it short at 40 or 45 mins.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 13*

Decided to start dosing liquidex at .25mg eod because on my first cycle at only 200mg per week my nipples got sore.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 14*

today was a rest day but worked a physical job today 7am-1pm so added carbs to meal 2 and 3. the meals were wholemeal pasta and veg with a large tin of tuna dumped on top. macros were around 40p 45c 6f.

went to the beach after work and noticed that my nipples looked a bit puffier than usual.. hope it's just my imagination but now that i started the liquidex that should clear any bloating right up!

Tomorrow is another rest day then the 5 day cycle starts again on sat.. cant wait!

----------


## auslifta

I'm following mate, keep up the good work.

----------


## boxa06

> I'm following mate, keep up the good work.


Thanks mate  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 15*

Woke up this morning at 79kgs. Feeling a bit tired today maybe because I spent most of yesterday in the sun/heat. Anyways today is another rest day only carb meal is meal 1. 

I think it's time to slightly increase the calories as I have been eating at maintenance for the last 11 days. I think I will start by increasing protein because me last increase way carbs and then take it from there.

Also decided on a new 5 day split as I've been doing the previous one for about 10 weeks I think. Even though I always change excersises, rep ranges, intensity etc.. I think it'll be good to change it up! Basically not much different to my previous routine..

Chest, abs
Legs
Back
Shoulders, abs
Arms

Same as before my routine starts on a Saturday (tomorrow) through till wed. Then thurs and fri off. Gonna concentrate on my compound movements for mass!

----------


## auslifta

try to match carbs and protein gram for gram, and see how that goes. With that split you will hit tri's on shoulders, then arms then chest, might be alot on your tris? Have you tried
Day 1) back, bi's
Day 2)Quads, hams, 
Rest
day 3)shoulders, chest, tri's
Day 4)calf, forearms
Day 5)rest


Repeat. I like this split

----------


## boxa06

> try to match carbs and protein gram for gram, and see how that goes. With that split you will hit tri's on shoulders, then arms then chest, might be alot on your tris? Have you tried
> Day 1) back, bi's
> Day 2)Quads, hams, 
> Rest
> day 3)shoulders, chest, tri's
> Day 4)calf, forearms
> Day 5)rest
> 
> 
> Repeat. I like this split


So should I increase carbs again? Maybe increase meal 1 and my pre workout meal?

I know what you mean and I was thinking that after arms 2 days off may not be enough if I smash my triceps because I need them fresh for chest.. I was just gonna trial it and see how it goes. Or do you think I should go with a 4 day split?

----------


## boxa06

*Day 16*

Weighed in at 79.3kg this morning and wasn't feeling to well. I dunno if it's the liquidex or not but I can handle it so it's not so bad. Felt awesome while training though  :Smilie: 

I decided not to change my split to the one posted above as my tris were still a bit tender from arms 2 days ago. I decided on a 4 day split that I have successfully used before.

Back, bi's
Chest, tri's
Legs
Shoulders, abs
Then repeat..

I will still only train 5 days a week with 2 days off so I will be hitting one of these workout twice a week but it'll will change as the weeks go on. Basically I will get 4-6 days recovery between each mucle group whick should be just enough.

Today was back and bi's
Did 3 sets of each till failure rep range 8-12 (not including warm up sets)

Lat pull down
Bent over bb rows
Close grip chin ups
Single db rows over bench
Dead lifts (only 2 sets to failure)

Bb curls
Single alternating db curls
Plate loaded preacher curls

Took just under 60 mins

Edit: also feeling less bloated today so the liquidex is doing well for me in that respect. The boys at the gym think I look bigger, leaner and veins are popping so I'm headed in the right direction I think.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 17*

Weighed in at 79kg this morning.

Last night I was starving so I've decided to up my carbs. Still feeling a slight headache and clouded head. I'm not sure if I've come down with something or it's the liquidex. I'll ride it out as it's not so bad and no where near as bad as that first week while on winny!

Trained chest and abs this morning. Had to swap tri's and abs around as I didn't feel my tri's had completely recovered from arms. Strength was slightly up today but that could have been from eating more carbs. Labido has definitely kicked in also  :Smilie: 

Today's workout was..
all were 3 sets to failure, 8-15 reps and warm ups weren't included

45 degree incline db press
Flat smith machine bb press
30 degree incline flys
Wide grip dips
Cable flys

Cable crunchs
Decline site ups with weight
Hanging leg raises

Took 55 mins

----------


## boxa06

*Day 17*

Diet 
Protein/carbs/fat

Meal 1 8.30 am
116g of oats
300g egg whites
30g whey
Universal animal pak
500mg vit c
74/65/10

Meal 2 10.30-11am
200g chicken breast
200g veggies
60/10/7

Meal 3 1.30pm
Same as meal 2

Meal 4 4-4.30pm (pre wo)
Large tin of tuna
116g oats
47/70/16

Meal 5 7-7.30pm (pwo)
50g of wpi
74g dextrose
45/70/0

Meal 6 8.30pm
210g home made lean beef or kangaroo pattys
200g veggies
60/10/10

Meal 7 11pm
50g micellar casien
4 1000mg fish oil tabs
1 500mg calcium tab
40/2/5

Total 377/246/55
Total calories 2987


On days when I train in the morning I have been adding more oats to my breakfast and some oats to my pwo shake. For example this morning I had 120g of carbs for meal 1 and 90g of carbs pwo (70g from dextrose and 20g from oats).

Non lifting days I will not eat pre or pwo carbs.

I sometimes have to work physically once a week (2nd job) usually on a Thursday and I add some carbs throughout the day whilst I am at work. The last few weeks I have loaded up 40g-50g of carbs into my first 4 meals of this day and has not effected my weight.

----------


## OnTheSauce

I think you should bump your calories up some

----------


## boxa06

> I think you should bump your calories up some


Yep I agree and it's happening slowly over a 4 week period so that when the test fully kicks in I'll be around 3500 cals

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Box, when you say you arent feeling too well, what sort of symptoms are you experiencing? Still headaches?

----------


## boxa06

> Box, when you say you arent feeling too well, what sort of symptoms are you experiencing? Still headaches?


Slight fogginess in my head but only very mild. I felt crap the first week them awesome up until I started this liquidex but then it might just be a bug or something. Dunno...

----------


## boxa06

*Day 17*

Took a shot in my right glute and about to take my dose of liquidex

----------


## boxa06

*Day 18*

Woke up this morning at 79.8kg! So far have gained 3.3kg (7lbs) with no fat gain  :Smilie:  I recon I've even dropped some fat!

I did a bit of research about why I'm feeling fogginess in my head and slight headaches and suspect my estrogen levels are too low. I'm debating if I should completely stop the liquidex until I see sides or lower the dose.

----------


## auslifta

> So should I increase carbs again? Maybe increase meal 1 and my pre workout meal?
> 
> I know what you mean and I was thinking that after arms 2 days off may not be enough if I smash my triceps because I need them fresh for chest.. I was just gonna trial it and see how it goes. Or do you think I should go with a 4 day split?


I'd recommend upping your carbs pretty soon and suddenly rather then steady. 
See what you think works for you, I'd personally do a 4 day split and change the exercises and style eg. drop sets then push pull supersets for stimulation rather than the split.

----------


## boxa06

> I'd recommend upping your carbs pretty soon and suddenly rather then steady. 
> See what you think works for you, I'd personally do a 4 day split and change the exercises and style eg. drop sets then push pull supersets for stimulation rather than the split.


I took your advice and upped carbs yesterday and will do it again soon. Also I went with a 4 day split which was a really good idea so I'm training muscle groups more frequently.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 19*

Woke up this morning weighing 80.2kgs. Still feeling fatigued from possible low estrogen levels. Planning on not dosing liquidex until I get sore nipples and getting bloodwork next week to see where all my levels stand. I got my bloodwork done a couple weeks before I started this cycle as well.

Trained legs last night
3 sets to failure at 10-20 reps (except squats) and no warm up sets included

Squats (8-12 reps)
Leg press
Leg extensions
Single bb squat
Laying hamstring curls
Stiff legged dead lift
Standing single hamstring curls
Seated calf raises

Took 50 mins plus my usual 30mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 19*

----------


## boxa06

*Day 19*

Just trained shoulders and tris
3 sets of each till failure 8-12 reps and warm ups not included

seated arnie press
standing behind head shoulder press
seated side lateral raises
standing side lateral raises
bent over reverse flys
reverse flys on pec deck

french press
rope pull down
tricep dips to failure 

55 mins

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

A couple of good pics there mate. Another few weeks should see some quality gains. Keep it up!

----------


## boxa06

> A couple of good pics there mate. Another few weeks should see some quality gains. Keep it up!


thanks bro! i can't wait until it kicks in hard  :Smilie:

----------


## OnTheSauce

good work so far. lookin good in those pics

----------


## boxa06

> good work so far. lookin good in those pics


Thanks man  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 20*

Woke up weighing 79.8kg. Decided last night to drop the liquidex completely and only take it if I see significant estrogen side effects. 

Also realized last night my 4 day split is not in the best order. So my plan is to do a fu body workout tonight with abs plus cardio, then take my 2 rest days and resume Saturday with this order..

Legs
Chest,'s
Back, bi's
Shoulders, abs

Also this Saturday when I start my training cycle I will up my calories again

----------


## boxa06

*Day 21*

woke up weighing 80.5kg! ended up having a rest day yesterday so i trained this afternoon as i finished work early  :Smilie:  worked out well because i felt very tired yesterday and think i needed a day off. so today i planned to do full body but ended up doing back and abs with a mate but thats fine as i wont hit back or abs until next mon and tues which is 4 and 5 days time. we did the following workout..

wide grip chin ups 11 sets
3 with body weight, 4 with weights then another 3 with body weight to smash it
dead lifts
2 warm up sets then 2 sets with moderate weight and 3 sets heavy
30 mins

abs was 3 sets of each...
decline crunches with weight
leg raises on decline bench
cable crunches
hanging leg raises
ab machine crunches
leg raises with back support
decline crunches
flat bench leg raises
30 mins

total was 60 mins plus 30 mins cardio


took a shot in the left glute after training 


starting to feel better from stopping the liquidex. also i noticed that my labido has been down since the weekend which i think is because me estrogen was pushed to low because of the liquidex.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 22*

Woke up this morning weighing 80.2kg. Yesterday I ate 330 carb and 420 protein plus fats which put me around 3600cals as I physically worked half a day then trained. Can't believe I woke up lighter!

So gonna add more calories to my diet from today and also my brand of oats changed their product so macros are gonna be slightly different.

Diet 
Protein /carbs/fat

Meal 1 8.30 am
130g of oats
300g egg whites
30g whey
Universal animal pak
500mg vit c
71/74/13

Meal 2 10.30-11am
200g chicken breast
210g veggies
60/15/7

Meal 3 1.30pm
Same as meal 2

Meal 4 4-4.30pm (pre wo)
Large tin of tuna
130g oats
55/70/19

Meal 5 7-7.30pm (pwo)
50g of wpi
74g dextrose
45/70/0

Meal 6 8.30pm
210g home made lean beef or kangaroo pattys
200g veggies
60/10/10

Meal 7 11pm
50g micellar casien
4 1000mg fish oil tabs
1 500mg calcium tab
40/2/5

Total 391/256/61
Total calories 3137


On days when I train in the morning I have been adding more oats to my breakfast and some oats to my pwo shake. For example this morning I had 120g of carbs for meal 1 and 90g of carbs pwo (70g from dextrose and 20g from oats).

Non lifting days I will not eat pre or pwo carbs.

I sometimes have to work physically once a week (2nd job) usually on a Thursday and I add some carbs throughout the day whilst I am at work. The last few weeks I have loaded up 40g-50g of carbs into my first 4 meals of this day and has not effected my weight.

Protein from veggies are not counted but carbs from veggies are.

Macros from my oats changed from c61 p10 f8 to c55 p13 f10 per 100g.

----------


## Macon_Bacon

Subed. Great thread.

----------


## boxa06

> Subed. Great thread.


Thanks man

----------


## musclelover

good read sounds like you done research and got it together before the cycle

happy gains

----------


## boxa06

> good read sounds like you done research and got it together before the cycle
> 
> happy gains


Yea did a fair bit of reading  :Smilie:  thanks mate

----------


## boxa06

*Day 23*

Woke up weighing 80.8kg! Felt like I was coming down with something so I took some pre workout tabs as it was leg day and was gonna train with a few mates.

For legs we did

Smith machine box squats - warm ups then 3 sets heavy
Hack squats - warm up set then 1 strip set with 10 plates stripping 1 plate at a time so 11 sets with no break
Giant set - vertical leg press, laying hamstring curls, leg extensions and walking lunges with weight. 3 sets.
Leg press - 3 sets of matrix training (variations of partial and full reps)
Seated calf raises - 3 sets

Took 50 mins and as I started my 30min cardio I felt like chucking up!

Then had a headache in the afternoon.

I've noticed strength and energy gains so far.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 24*

Woke up weighing 80.6kgs! Feeling like I've caught a virus or something and was considering not training this morning. My labido is returning after having low estrogen earlier in the week due to liquidex dosing.

I forced myself to the gym and did chest and tri's
3 working sets of each to failure not including warm ups

45 degree incline db press
Weighted dips wide grip
Hammer strength chest press
Pec dec
Regular cable flys superset bent over cable flys

Seated db behind the head skull crushers
Ez bar french press superset with close grip press
Rope pull downs

60 mins weights plus 30 mins cardio

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Good report Box. Any atrophy as of yet?

----------


## boxa06

> Good report Box. Any atrophy as of yet?


Yea balls have shrunken bro lol

----------


## boxa06

*Day 25*

Today I woke up weighing 81kgs! Gonna have a rest day today to try and get over this virus. I have this week off of work so I really hope to start feeling good so I can smash training!

Planning on a right glute shot tonight 1.2ml

----------


## boxa06

*Day 26*

Woke up weighing 82kgs! Feeling better since the weekend but still fighting off this virus/cold.

Today forced myself to do back and bi's. I would normally rest but since I'm on cycle I really wonna train!
3 sets till failure at 8-12 reps and warm ups not included.

Weighted chin ups (went as low as 6 reps)
Reverse grip bent over bb rows
Close grip lag pull down
Medium grip cable rows
Back extensions with weight

Close grip bb curls
Alternating db curls resting at the top
Flat cable curls

Took 55 mins plus 30mins cardio

----------


## auslifta

Good stuff mate, the kg's are starting to rise. Keep up the great work

----------


## boxa06

> Good stuff mate, the kg's are starting to rise. Keep up the great work


Thanks bro! I'll post more pics up soon

----------


## boxa06

*Day 26*



i think i was holding water this morning as my weight was high and slightly came back down over the next few days

----------


## boxa06

*Day 27*

Woke up weighing 81.5kgs. Starting to feel slightly better and trained a bit harder today.

Trained shoulders and abs
3 sets to failure 8-12 reps

Seated db shoulder press
Clean and press from the waist (6-8 reps)
Bent arm side lateral raises
Single cable side lateral raises
Seated bent over reverse flys
Reverse cable flys superset with shrugs and last was drop set

decline crunches with weight
leg raises on decline bench
cable crunches
hanging leg raises
ab machine crunches
leg raises with back support
decline crunches
flat bench leg raises

Took 70mins plus 30 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 28*

Woke up today weighing 81.3kg. Had to work my 2nd job today on my week off so loaded in carbs for my first 4 meals of the day. Today is a rest day and the good news is I'm feeling better and think I'm pretty much over that virus/cold. Can't wait to smash legs tomorrow morning!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 29*

woke up today weighing 81.3kgs. i'm heading in to do legs soon but here are some pics of this morning!

----------


## boxa06

*day 29*

Increased calories slightly today so diet is as follows

Diet
Protein /carbs/fat

Meal 1 8.30 am
150g of oats
300g egg whites
30g whey
Universal animal pak
500mg vit c
73/85/15

Meal 2 10.30-11am
200g chicken breast
210g veggies
60/15/7

Meal 3 1.30pm
Same as meal 2

Meal 4 4-4.30pm (pre wo)
Large tin of tuna
150g oats
57/82/21

Meal 5 7-7.30pm (pwo)
50g of wpi
74g dextrose
45/80/0

Meal 6 8.30pm
210g home made lean beef or kangaroo pattys
200g veggies
60/10/10

Meal 7 11pm
50g micellar casien
4 1000mg fish oil tabs
1 500mg calcium tab
40/2/5

Total 395/289/65
Total calories 3321

I wonna up my calories again some time next week but am not sure which meals i should add what to so any suggestions would be appreciated.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 29*

Leg training this morning was

Hack squats started with warm ups then 3 heavy sets and the last was a 12 strip set
Leg press 3 sets of 20 reps with alot of forced reps
Walking lunges 3 sets of 20 steps
Stiff legged dead lifts 3 sets of 12
Plate loaded leg curls 3 sets of 8-12 reps
Hammer strength leg curls 3 sets of 8-12

Weights took 53 mins plus 30 mins cardio



Took 1.2ml test e in my left glute but forgot to swab the top of the vile probably because I'm a bit tired. Hope it'll be ok!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 30*

Woke up weighing 81.8kgs this morning and trained chest and tri's.
Each was done 3 sets to fail at 8-12 reps and warm ups not included

45 degree incline db press
Flat smith machine press 
30 degree incline flys superset into presses
Cable flys strip set of 5 sets

Db French press
Bb French press superset into close grip presses
Rope pulls downs strip set of 5 sets

Weights took 60 mins plus 30 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 30*

Had my first cheat meal in 3 months! Had Thai chicken with veggies no rice and Mongolian beef with veggies no rice. It probably wasn't that bad but because I haven't had anything for so long it felt naughty lol

----------


## stevey_6t9

how was stereo man??? give us picss!!

----------


## boxa06

> how was stereo man??? give us picss!!


It was really good man! I have to get a hold of some pics.. The girls took all the photos but I'll get em!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 31*

Woke up weighing 82kgs. Ate breakfast then went back to sleep for a few more hours lol so ended up being a rest day. Was pretty tired from stereosonic so ended up having an 11 hour sleep and missed training as my gym closes at 12 on Sunday. I plan to train the next 3 days in a row!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 32*

Woke up weighing 82.2kgs! Appetite has started really started to shoot up over the last few days and I'm waking up starving in the morning. My hunger is actually what wakes me! Strength hasn't gone up crazy yet but energy has gone up whilst training over the past few weeks. Plan on doing back and bi's tonight.

Also just took some measurements
Wait 31 1/4'
Chest/torso 44 1/2'
Arm 15 3/4'
Leg 26'
Calf 17'

----------


## gearbox

great thread man! keep up the good work

----------


## boxa06

> great thread man! keep up the good work


Thanks man  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 32*

Had a really good back and bi session tonight! Felt well rested and full of energy so had a really intense session while still lifting heavy.

Did 3 sets to failure of each at around 8-12 reps not including warm up sets

Pull ups
Chin ups
Bent over bb rows
Single db rows strip set of 4 (eg. 50kgs left side then right side. 40kg left side then right side. 30kgs etc..)
Dead lifts (Only 2 working sets)

Seated db curls
Standing flat bar preacher curls
Standing alternating db curls starting from the top, strip set of 5

Weights took 65 mins followed by 30 mins of cardio

Note. In the past when I've written chin ups, they have been palms facing forward but I've noticed most people call them pull ups and that chin ups are palms facing me. So I will now call them pull ups.

----------


## DubVwrestler171

Good log buddy! I love following logs, always find something new to add to my routine!

----------


## boxa06

> Good log buddy! I love following logs, always find something new to add to my routine!


Thanks mate and yea I know what ya mean I love learning new excersises or ways to shock the body!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 33*

Woke up this morning weighing 82.3kgs! Plan on hitting shoulders and abs tonight. Am really motivated at the moment and feeling good  :Smilie:  I'm also due for a shot tonight.

My current routine is
Leg
Chest and tri's
Back and bi's
Shoulders and abs

I wonna slightly tweak it
*Legs and lower back* legs being my strength I can afford to hit lower back on the same day and will be convenient varying from stiff legged dead lifts to normal on the same day and not have to do them 2 days later with back
*Chest and tri's* will remain the same
*Upper back and bi's* more of a focus on lats, rear delts, rhomboids and traps as they are usually all hit during the compounds. Not having to worry about lower back will give me more time to make sure I've covered my upper back much better as it needs more work.
*Shoulders and abs* shoulders I will be concentrating more on the side delt for that cannon ball look. They need much work so will dedicate half of this session completely to this.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Cant believe you been at it for a month already. Good work mate.

----------


## boxa06

> Cant believe you been at it for a month already. Good work mate.


The days are going so quickly! Thanks bro.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 33*

Just trained shoulders and abs then had a shower and took 1.2ml in the right glute  :Smilie: 

For shoulders tonight I did DTP seated db shoulder press then FST-7 seated side lateral raises.
Took 40 mins.

For abs I did 2 sets of each
5 variations of crunches
Side crunches
Supported side crunches
Prone bracing
Took 25 mins

Weights took 65 mins plus 30 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 33*

So hungry tonight! Had my dinner and my pre bed shake and still so hungry! Just ate some natural peanut butter and in the near future am gonna up my calorie intake!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 34*

Woke up weighing 82.2kgs. Feeling unbelievably good and my labido is waaay up! Legs tonight  :Smilie: 

I've noticed I've started to hold some water mostly around my stomach but I won't dose the liquidex unless I get gyno signs.

----------


## auslifta

I think you should bump up your cals a bit now, maybe double your meal 6, and increase all your other meals a bit. Don't worry too much about water gain, thats easy to get rid of later.

----------


## boxa06

> I think you should bump up your cals a bit now, maybe double your meal 6, and increase all your other meals a bit. Don't worry too much about water gain, thats easy to get rid of later.


Good idea! I'm gonna do exactly what you said starting from tomorrow! I'll repost my diet as soon as I get some time.

----------


## stevey_6t9

hows ur strength going man? give us some examples.

----------


## dooie

Watching this one box!! Looking good bro

----------


## gearbox

keep us posted! I do not think I eat enough after reading this thread lol

----------


## boxa06

> hows ur strength going man? give us some examples.


Strength hasn't gone up much but I recon it'll come. You've given me a good idea to start posting my major lifts and see how they improve over time.




> Watching this one box!! Looking good bro


Thanks bro  :Smilie: 




> keep us posted! I do not think I eat enough after reading this thread lol


Lol it's all about the food  :Smilie:  gotta feed those growing muscles!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 34*

So in the afternoon today I get this slight soreness in my throat. Went to the gym after work and smashed legs and lower back then when I cool down after cardio my throat is sore as hell! Can't believe it! I have copped such a bad run since the start of this cycle. Can't believe my luck! Hope I feel better by the weekend as I have the next 2 days off training.

Gone back to pyramiding my weights so for legs and lower back I did

3 sets of leg extensions superset with laying hamstring curls
8 sets of Jefferson squats
5 sets of stiff legged dead lifts
4 sets of walking lunges
3 sets of hamstring curls
3 sets of back extensions
3 sets of standing calf raises
3 sets of seated calf raises

Weights took 68 mins plus 30 mins cardio

----------


## MacLean

Looking good mate. Can definetly see your gains, keep it up mate. Keep us updated with pics!

----------


## boxa06

> Looking good mate. Can definetly see your gains, keep it up mate. Keep us updated with pics!


Thanks mate and I'll keep the pics coming

----------


## boxa06

*Day 35*

Woke up with a cold! Weighed 82.5kgs though! Took the day off work and stayed home all day with a snotty nose and feeling crap with a sore throat. Ate carbs in meal 1,2 and 3 as I was meant to be working my 2nd job and pre made the meals the night before. It was meant to be a training day off so no guilt so far.

----------


## gearbox

> *Day 35*
> 
> Woke up with a cold! Weighed 82.5kgs though! Took the day off work and stayed home all day with a snotty nose and feeling crap with a sore throat. Ate carbs in meal 1,2 and 3 as I was meant to be working my 2nd job and pre made the meals the night before. It was meant to be a training day off [B]so no guilt so far.


[/B

Funny...feel better man and keep up the progress...

----------


## IrishMuscle

Subscribed, great thread mate keep us posted..

----------


## boxa06

*Day 36*

Woke up this morning weighing 82.6kgs! Sore throat has gone but I now have a cough. Still feeling crappy and I don't think this cold is going away anytime soon. Gonna add carbs to my second meal of the day today. Today was also meant to be a rest day so still no guilt. I'm hoping for a miracle to get better for training tomorrow but it's a big ask!

----------


## boxa06

> [/B
> 
> Funny...feel better man and keep up the progress...


I get so guitly when I miss training lol thanks man I hope to feel better soon!




> Subscribed, great thread mate keep us posted..


Thanks mate I'll keep the updates coming

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> *Day 35*
> 
> Woke up with a cold! Weighed 82.5kgs though! Took the day off work and stayed home all day with a snotty nose and feeling crap with a sore throat. Ate carbs in meal 1,2 and 3 as I was meant to be working my 2nd job and pre made the meals the night before. It was meant to be a training day off so no guilt so far.


That sucks bro. Right when you're weigh ins are on the up too. 

It might sound a bit anal, but make sure you wash your hands several times during the day. I'm a bit of a germ-a-phobe and wash my hands religiously throughout the day and I havent had a cold in about a year and a half. When you use equipment in the gym, shake hands with people, use the fuel pump to fill up, handrails, shopping trolleys etc, you should wash your hands straight after. I definitely would avoid touching the face and around the mouth during a workout after handling dbells and barbells that everyone's been using. Germs from various surfaces may not be the sole cause of the common cold, but keeping hands clean helps I reckon.

----------


## boxa06

> That sucks bro. Right when you're weigh ins are on the up too. 
> 
> It might sound a bit anal, but make sure you wash your hands several times during the day. I'm a bit of a germ-a-phobe and wash my hands religiously throughout the day and I havent had a cold in about a year and a half. When you use equipment in the gym, shake hands with people, use the fuel pump to fill up, handrails, shopping trolleys etc, you should wash your hands straight after. I definitely would avoid touching the face and around the mouth during a workout after handling dbells and barbells that everyone's been using. Germs from various surfaces may not be the sole cause of the common cold, but keeping hands clean helps I reckon.


I agree with what you're saying and I do wash my hands during the day a lot but it's hard at the gym. In my gym everyone knows each other so every night you end up shaking at least 10-15 peoples hands and it would be hard taking off my gloves and washing my hands every time lol I will definitely try not to touch my face while training as that is the entry point for germs to get in.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 37*

Had a massive sleep and woke up weighing 82.6kgs. Even though I've had a cold I've been getting all my meals in which is good. After waking up and having breakfast at 9am. I debated with the idea of training this morning for over an hour! I decided I would go and do a light chest and tri session just to pump some blood into the muscles, do cardio and get out! So waited and had my 2nd meal at 11am (tin of tuna and small bowl of oats 40gcarb) and started training at 12.15pm. I ended up having a pretty good session!

6 sets of flat db press (8 reps of 45kg max)
4 sets of 45 degree incline smith machine
3 sets of 2 super sets back to back (giant set) pec dec, cable flys, seated db skull crushes and cable rope pull down
3 sets of close grip dips superseted with close grip bench dips
3 sets of bb French press superseted into close grip presses

Weights took 54 mins plus 30mins of cardio

Felt really good while training and feel mentally better that I trained!

Due for a shot tonight!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 37*

Had a shot in the left glute and went well.

Since thurs I have been taking about 3g of vit c per day plus zinc and found it has helped me lots with recovering from my cold. I am feeling much better faster than I thought I would  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 38*

Woke up weighing 82.3kgs. Last night just after I posted I ran to the toilet and had massive diarrhea! My cousin always said this would happen if you over did it with the vit c lol so today I'll back off to 1 or 2 grams.

I added a glass of orange juice to my breakfast for my treat for the week (not such a big treat lol). Headed to the gym for upper back and bi's and my gym was shut!!! I was so angry!!! Had to drive to fitness first and had to rush my session as I work on Sunday's. Still managed a pretty hardcore session though  :Smilie:  I have been pyramiding my weights still eg. 15,12,10,8 and this morning I did..

4 sets of wide grip pull ups
4 sets cable up right rows superset bent over double db rows
4 sets of behind head lat pull down superset seated reverse flys
4 sets of bent over t-bar rows
4 sets of cable pullovers superset with cable bi curls
5 sets of alternating db curls reverse pyramiding (heaviest to lightest with 30second breaks)
5 sets of rope cable hammer curls reverse pyramid with no break (strip set)

Weights took 46mins plus 30mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 38*

My new diet *as of tomorrow*. Also decided to use this mass gainer that has been sitting at home for ages as my pwo shake. It is a bit fatty but it is wpi mixed with a few types of carbs and good fats. I know fats can slow down absorption but I'll give it a go. I never usually go for these types of things but it accidentally got shipped to me instead of another product and I couldn't be bother shipping it back.

*Diet 
Protein /carbs/fat*

*Meal 1 8.30 am*
150g of oats
300g egg whites
30g whey
Universal animal pak
500mg vit c
73/85/15

*Meal 2 10.30-11am*
220g chicken breast
210g veggies
67/15/7

*Meal 3 1.30pm*
Same as meal 2

*Meal 4 4-4.30pm (pre wo)*
Large tin of tuna
150g oats mixed in 20g*30g as of day 46* of protein powder
81/83/21

*Meal 5 7-7.30pm (pwo)*
100g of maxs pro extreme mass gainer
42g dextrose
40/80/9

*Meal 6 8.30pm*
300g home made lean beef or kangaroo pattys
200g veggies
90/10/15

*Meal 7 11pm*
50g micellar casien
4 1000mg fish oil tabs
1 500mg calcium tab
40/2/5

*Total 450/290/79
Total calories 3671*

*Day 46 edit
Total 458/290/79
Total calories 3703*


*Notes*
When I train in the morning I will take in meal 1 plus half of the carbs from pre wo meal in 1 go. Then have my pwo meal. The ppwo meal I have been adding in the rest of pre wo meal 40g carbs and finding this works well to spread out carbs evenly. Also when I train in the morning I will still have that larger red meat meal at night as this is when I always get really hungry and I think that meal will tie me over nicely.

When I eat kangaroo in meal 6 sometimes I add fat to make up the fat macros as roo is leaner than beef.

I try to get a balance of protein and energy at 50/50. In this diet it looks as though protein accounts for 1800 cals and energy (carbs and fat) accounts for 1871 cals so it's fairly close to 50/50.

On rest days I won't eat pre or pwo meal but am starting to have carbs in the first few meals so make sure I am caloric surplus. If I am doing labour intesive work (2nd job) I will add more carbs while I'm working.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 38*

Noticed this week that my nipples have become puffier than usual but it is probably due to some water retention and maybe fat gain. I'll post some pics up in the next few days. 

Also I've noticed this morning my nipples feel kind of sensitive and maybe it's in my head but kind of sore. Maybe the test is starting to really hit it's peak and so is estrogen convesion. Deciding whether I should dose liquidex or tamox or wait.....

----------


## auslifta

New diet looks good mate.

----------


## boxa06

> New diet looks good mate.


Thanks bro! Added calories where you said  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 38*

My nipples have been slightly sore on and off all day. Mainly the left one when I press on it so I just dosed liquidex at .25ml (.25mg). I still have a bit of a cold but much better now than before  :Smilie:

----------


## gearbox

Heal up and good luck with continuing gains

----------


## boxa06

> Heal up and good luck with continuing gains


Thanks mate hope to pack on more kgs  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 39*

Woke up weighing 82.4kgs. My nipples aren't sore so far today which is good but I have that weird feeling I've had in the past from the liquidex again. Unless it's from having the cold but feels like brain fog or something.. See how I feel later in the day.

Adding more calories in today with that new diet so hopefully pack some more size on  :Smilie:  hitting delts and abs tonight

----------


## ajordana

great log man! looking bigger AND leaner in every pic, not to mention the vascularity. up in weight almost each day, too. im in on this, great job so far man

----------


## boxa06

> great log man! looking bigger AND leaner in every pic, not to mention the vascularity. up in weight almost each day, too. im in on this, great job so far man


thanks for the comments man! i find it really hard trying to put on mass while staying reasonably lean but so far so good  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 39*

after i posted this morning my nipples hurt for a bit even when i pressed on the left one but as the day went on they completely stopped hurting. i won't dose the liquidex again until they feel sore again as i'm worried of lowering estrogen too much.

felt better as the day went on but still have a cough and bit of a blocked nose. had a really good training session and feel that strength is starting to go up. for training tonight i hit delts and abs and did..

*seated bb shoulder press* 6 sets stared at 30kg and worked up to 70kg for 2 sets but on the 2 heavy sets i did rest pause 3 times (20 seconds) and strip the weight back to 40kgs and did another 3 rest pauses on that weight (max was 8 reps of 70kgs  :Smilie: )
*single db side lateral raises superset single cable side laterals* 3 sets on each arm 10-12 reps
*side lateral raises superset plate loaded shoulder press* 3 sets 12-15 reps

*weighted decline sit ups* 3 sets
*cable crunches* 3 sets
*decline bench leg raises supereset decline sit ups* 3 sets
*leg raises superset leg raises on bench* 3 sets

weights took 64 mins plus 30 mins cardio



feeling nice and full from 300g of kangaroo  :Smilie:

----------


## auslifta

be careful going on and off liquidex, I think if you notice solid evidence of gyno, go on low dose and stay on throughout.

----------


## boxa06

> be careful going on and off liquidex, I think if you notice solid evidence of gyno, go on low dose and stay on throughout.


What do you think I should do at this point? Maybe just take .25g every time I have a shot? I don't think I need it that badly yet so maybe just not take it at all..

----------


## auslifta

What are your symptoms? Do you have hard pea sized lumps behind nips?

----------


## boxa06

> What are your symptoms? Do you have hard pea sized lumps behind nips?


Na no lumps.. It felt sore behind my left nipple when I pressed on it on Sunday. Thats why I decided to dose the liquidex but the next day by the afternoon it went away.

----------


## ajordana

any updated pics to add? looking forward to seeing how well its going now that youre this far in

----------


## boxa06

> any updated pics to add? looking forward to seeing how well its going now that youre this far in


Yea I do actually I just took a few this morning and will post them when I get home from work.

Sorry guys I've been a bit slack with the pics lately..

----------


## boxa06

*Day 40*

Woke up this morning weighing *82.8kgs!* I still have a bit of a cough and a bit of that cold but it is going away. No sore nipples again so far today. Feeling a bit tired this morning as I only got 7 hours sleep instead of my usual 8. That extra hour really makes a difference! Legs and lower back tonight.

Forgot to mention had my blood pressure checked on Sunday (day 38) while I was at the docs for my gf and it was 138/60.

*Comments on the cycle so far*
• The last couple weeks I have noticed my hair grows heaps faster. 
• The last couple of weeks I have been getting less and less sore after training. The last 2 workouts I did I didn't rem get sore. 
• I feel I have put on a bit of water or fat or something around my stomach and chest. 
• This week strength is starting to kick in for sure (week 6).
• I don't think the front load did anything and I probably won't do it again.
• So far no achne at all  :Smilie:  (I hope I don't jinx myself by writing this!!!)

----------


## boxa06

*Day 40*

some pics i took this morning

----------


## boxa06

*Day 40*

just trained legs and lower back. went in to do a heavy session of just squats and deads..

*squats* started at 60kg and went up in 10's, 70gks,80kgs,90kgs,100kgs,110kgs,120kgs,130kgs,140k gs,150kgs(8 reps),160kgs(6 reps) 170kgs(4 reps). total was 12 sets deep and legs were smashed!

*dead lifts* i intended to do the same style as above but lower back burnt out! 60kgs,70kgs,80kgs,90kgs,100kgs,110kgs,120kgs,130kg s. next time it will be one or the other because i know i can do way better than this!

was still a full on session and weights took 55 mins plus 40 mins cardio (at 55-60% max heart rate because i was so screwed!)

----------


## IrishMuscle

Looking good mate, legs are coming on really well keep it up  :Smilie:

----------


## ajordana

damn man, i swear you are bigger and leaner in every updated pic lol, doin somethin right ;p

----------


## boxa06

> Looking good mate, legs are coming on really well keep it up


Thanks mate all my pants are starting to get too tight around the thigh and glute area lol




> damn man, i swear you are bigger and leaner in every updated pic lol, doin somethin right ;p


Hahaha thanks man! Hope I can keep it going  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 41*

Woke up weighing *82.5kgs*. Feel pretty wrecked today and in need of a rest day. Legs are sore which I'm happy about because I haven't felt sore since chest 4 days ago. I can either tough it out and train tonight followed by 2 days of rest or have today off and take a gamble to see if I finish work with enough time to train tomorrow. I know though that if I have my pre workout 2 tsps of coffee with stevia and get in the gym I will tear that shit up lol see how I feel later in the day..

----------


## boxa06

*Day 41*

Nipples were hurting slightly throughout the day. Just trained chest and tris and had a shot 1.2ml in my right quad.

*Flat db press* 8 sets pyramiding (best sets were 45kg 9 reps and 50kg 7 reps with a spot) then I did a strip set down the rack 40kgs,35,30,25,20,15 and 10kgs

*Close grip weighted dips* 5 sets
*Close grip bench dips* 5 sets
*Db flat bench French press* 5 sets pyramiding down in weight with 30sec breaks

*Giant set* just to get the blood into the muscles did 2 sets of db pull overs, incline flys, cable flys, reverse grip cable push down and normal cnle push down

Weights took 60 mins plus 30 mins cardio



Gonna dose liquidex again at .25g

----------


## auslifta

> *Day 40*
> 
> some pics i took this morning


Def coming along mate. Looking great!

----------


## auslifta

> *Day 40*
> 
> Nipples were hurting slightly throughout the day. Just trained chest and tris and had a shot 1.2ml in my right quad.
> 
> 
> Gonna dose liquidex again.


You might have to stay on it this time, looks like you might be prone to gyno.

----------


## bikeral

I am subscribed to this thread and read it every day. Thanks for taking the time to post. Great info.

----------


## gearbox

thanks for update...keep it up...

----------


## boxa06

> Def coming along mate. Looking great!


Thanks bro! Those extra food suggestions are really helping pack on the weight.




> You might have to stay on it this time, looks like you might be prone to gyno.


You're right I think .25 every 3 days seems to have worked so far.




> I am subscribed to this thread and read it every day. Thanks for taking the time to post. Great info.


Thanks for following and hope this help anyone looking to do a similar cycle. Sometimes I feel I'm carrying on in my posts too much lol




> thanks for update...keep it up...


Thanks and worries man! Half way already it's going so fast.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 42*

Rest day! Went to work (2nd job) ate breakfast plus 2 more carb meals. Worked a short day so came home ate, had a sleep then ate some more lol didn't really move off the sofa  :Smilie:  it was pretty good!!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 43*

Woke up weighing *83kgs!* It's gonna be another rest day today. Brought 1 carb meal with me to work which I'm about to smash down  :Smilie:  nipples are still under control after dosing the other night. I find liquidex to be very effective at such a small dose.

I plan to join a 24/7 gym tomorrow morning so I can train through Christmas and the new year.

----------


## fattexan

I've been following your posts pretty close, since its the same as mine....but I'm only 2 injections into my cycle. Good luck training over the holidays bro!

----------


## Macon_Bacon

This is great. Keep up the work. It's pretty inspiring.

----------


## boxa06

> I've been following your posts pretty close, since its the same as mine....but I'm only 2 injections into my cycle. Good luck training over the holidays bro!


Thanks man and good luck with your cycle! Are you logging your progress?




> This is great. Keep up the work. It's pretty inspiring.


Thanks for the support mate  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 44*

Woke up weighing *83.4kgs!* In the last week or so my clothes have started to become tighter. I can really feel my lats and thighs stretching my clothes lol I'm feeling bigger and harder.

Just ate meal 1 and about to hit back and bi's this morning. Heading to sign up at the 24/7 gym near my house..

----------


## boxa06

*Day 44*

Trained back and bi's this morning and did..

*Pull ups* 4 sets
*Smith machine bent over rows* 4 sets pyramiding (rest pause on last set)
*Wide grip lat pull down* 4 sets pyramiding
*Cable up right rows superset seated cable rows* 4 sets pyramiding high volume reps
*Bent over reverse flys superset shrugs* 4 sets high volume

*Ez bar curls* 4 sets pyramiding
*Standing db curls superset cable curls* 4 sets high volume

Weights took 57 mins plus 30 mins cardio

Dosed .25g liquidex..

----------


## fattexan

> Thanks man and good luck with your cycle! Are you logging your progress?


Thanks, I started my own thread, and just uploaded my day 10 update. Too soon for any results though, aside from weight gain haha. 

How much has your strength increased during this cycle?

----------


## boxa06

> Thanks, I started my own thread, and just uploaded my day 10 update. Too soon for any results though, aside from weight gain haha. 
> 
> How much has your strength increased during this cycle?


What I've noticed the most is heaps more energy and recovery is super fast. Strength is definitly up but I put that down to being heavier and having more muscle mass than when I started. More muscle means more strength but that's just my experience so far.

I found your thread and will be following  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 45*

Woke up weighing *83.6kgs!* Last night I had a birthday to go to so for meal 6 I had BBQ. Tasted so good because I haven't really cheated on my diet in over 4 months! Ate 3 t bone steaks, 1 lamb steak and 2 sausages with Greek salad  :Smilie:  it was a protein and fat meal as I still stayed away from carbs so I don't feel that guilty lol

Hit shoulders and abs this morning

*Seated shoulder press* 6 sets pyramided (35kg for 6 reps max)
*Standing smith machine military press behind head* 4 sets pyramided and last set went to front presses after fail
*Side lateral raises superset with single front raises* 3 sets high volume reps
*Clean and press from the waist* 3 sets high volume reps

*Giant set* hanging leg raises, cable crunches, bench leg raises, crunch machine, bench leg extensions (don't know what else to call them lol) and crunches on the floor. Did the sets.

Weights took 56 mins plus 30 mins cardio.



Yesterday my nipples weren't sore at all but I was due to take liquidex. I think my estrogen is well under control at .25g e3d. Labido is still good and don't feel fatigue. I had a feel around my nipple area just to check and it feels like the gland or whatever it is in my left nipple is larger than the one in my right. I'm not sure if it is the start or gyno and I caught it in time or if I should take extra liquidex to reduce the gland. I'm not even sure if it is gyno or it was like that before I started test e as sometimes left and right side of the body can be slightly different. Gonna do some research on this today..

----------


## Macon_Bacon

boxa, are you using hcg any?

----------


## boxa06

> boxa, are you using hcg any?


I wasn't planning to but have been trying to get my hands on some. I think I may have to order it in online but I recon customs will take it. Not sure what to do but don't have long to figure it out.

----------


## Macon_Bacon

Don't know what to tell you there because we're on different continents. Just wondering how it would work out. If you get a hold of any keep us updated.

----------


## boxa06

> Don't know what to tell you there because we're on different continents. Just wondering how it would work out. If you get a hold of any keep us updated.


I'll sort something out and keep you guys updated.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 45*

Pinned my right glute but went to far across towards the middle and had poor control. Instead of re pinning I went ahead and it bled like crazy when I was done.

Dosed liquidex again to tonight at .25 because my nipples felt a bit sensitive so I'm considering taking it eod.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Starting to see some solid weight gain now bro. You're doing a top job and keep chargin'.

----------


## boxa06

> Starting to see some solid weight gain now bro. You're doing a top job and keep chargin'.


Thanks bro! Hope to be following your thread soon  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 46*

Woke up weighing *83.4kgs.* Feeling tired today either it's because I only got 7 hours sleep last night or I over did it with the liquidex on the weekend and it's making me fatigued again or both! Legs and lower back are due to be smashed tonight!

----------


## little men

looking good keep it up, im subscribed

----------


## boxa06

> looking good keep it up, im subscribed


Thanks man  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 46*

Felt better as the day went on but still a bit tired. Just trained legs and lower back and did..

*Dead lifts* 8 sets pyramiding
*Leg press* 4 sets pyramiding high volume
*Walking bb lunges* 4 sets all till failure
*Giant set* verticals leg press, hamstring curls, leg extensions and seated calf raises. 3 sets all high volume.

Weights took 57mins plus 30mins cardio

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Thanks bro! Hope to be following your thread soon


Just waiting for the silly season to pass us by so I dont jeopardise the program by succumbing to any of the temptations that usually come with it (beer, pudding, chocolate Santas - you know the drill)......and then i'll be ready to rock n roll.

----------


## fattexan

Now that's probably the most sound logic I've seen on the internet, period! Lol...

----------


## boxa06

> Just waiting for the silly season to pass us by so I dont jeopardise the program by succumbing to any of the temptations that usually come with it (beer, pudding, chocolate Santas - you know the drill)......and then i'll be ready to rock n roll.


That a good idea! I just couldn't wait any longer lol

----------


## boxa06

*Day 47*

Woke up today weighing *83.4kgs* again. May have to up my calories again much sooner than I expected! Still feeling slightly fatigued from dosing extra liquidex on the weekend. I had a mid cycle gyno crisis lol I have to stick to .25g e3d! That was perfect! Not sure when to resume dosing but I'll definitly wait till I'm feeling normal again. Due for chest and tri's tonight.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 47*

Just trained chest and tri's. After doing my last set of flat db press my right pec felt a bit sore so went a bit easier.

*Flat db press* 6 sets pyramiding (max was 50kgs for 7 reps with a spot)
*45 degree incline bb press* 5 sets pyramiding
*Cable flys* 4 sets till failure high volume

*Close grip smith machine press* 4 sets
*French press super set close grip press* 4 sets
*Cable tri push down superset over head tri extensions* 4 sets

Weights took 57 mins plus 30 mins cardio

----------


## dooie

> Day 46
> 
> Felt better as the day went on but still a bit tired. Just trained legs and lower back and did..
> 
> Dead lifts 8 sets pyramiding
> Leg press 4 sets pyramiding high volume
> Walking bb lunges 4 sets all till failure
> Giant set verticals leg press, hamstring curls, leg extensions and seated calf raises. 3 sets all high volume.
> 
> Weights took 57mins plus 30mins cardio


Vertical leg press!!! I'm coming to ur gym haha.. I've been looking for this machine for a long time!

Where in oz are you from bro?

----------


## boxa06

> Vertical leg press!!! I'm coming to ur gym haha.. I've been looking for this machine for a long time!
> 
> Where in oz are you from bro?


I'm from Adelaide bro. It's an old school vertical leg press but it's awesome! Ronnie Coleman trained at my gym and used it when he can here so maybe you should make the trip over and use it too lol

----------


## boxa06

*Day 48*

Woke up weighing *83.7kgs!* So I guess my weight is still moving up  :Smilie:  feeling fatigued the last couple days and I even had to take some pre workout last night to feel good to train. I plan to hit back and bi's tonight then have my 2 rest days and hopefully be good to go again on Saturday.

----------


## auslifta

7kgs in 48 days is going really good mate. Don't be afraid of some extra complex carbs here and there. Especially with chrissy bake dinner. I know I'll be loading up on sweet potato and pumpkin with roast pork, turkey and beef  :Smilie:  Maybe use this next week to eat more and see how you respond.

----------


## bikeral

> What I've noticed the most is heaps more energy and recovery is super fast. Strength is definitly up but I put that down to being heavier and having more muscle mass than when I started. More muscle means more strength but that's just my experience so far.
> 
> I found your thread and will be following


Question. When your recovery is faster during cycle do you increase frequency of workouts or take less days off?

----------


## boxa06

> 7kgs in 48 days is going really good mate. Don't be afraid of some extra complex carbs here and there. Especially with chrissy bake dinner. I know I'll be loading up on sweet potato and pumpkin with roast pork, turkey and beef  Maybe use this next week to eat more and see how you respond.


Thanks bro and thanks again for all your suggestions. I am waiting on some hcg as well and hope it comes in. It will be hard not to eat more this Christmas weekend lol I'll do what you said and stick to complex carbs  :Smilie:  do you think it's time to increase calories again? Up them to 4000? I will up complex carbs plus protein.




> Question. When your recovery is faster during cycle do you increase frequency of workouts or take less days off?


I increased frequency that I trained muscles. When I started it was 5 days a week back, chest, legs, shoulders, arms. When I got into it I changed it to chest and tri, back and bi, shoulders and abs, legs and lower back, still 5 days a week but it ends up overlapping so 4-6 days recovery instead of 7. Also my weight sessions are slightly longer.

----------


## bikeral

Thanks, great job.

----------


## auslifta

> Thanks bro and thanks again for all your suggestions. I am waiting on some hcg as well and hope it comes in. It will be hard not to eat more this Christmas weekend lol I'll do what you said and stick to complex carbs  do you think it's time to increase calories again? Up them to 4000? I will up complex carbs plus protein.


Yeah up them and maybe cut some PWO cardio to once a week for 2 weeks.It would be really good if you could get some HCG. It would really help you keep these gains when you come off.

----------


## boxa06

Ok I'm uping calories! I'll repost diet in the next few days.. Cut cardio  :Frown:  really? Yea I hope this hcg comes in.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 48*

Felt good today as the day went on and by the time i got in the gym i felt awesome! Hit back and bi's hard! most sets were pyramided..

*pull ups* 4 sets
*high row* 4 sets
*t bar rows* 4 sets
*db rows* 4 sets
*up right rows* 4 sets

*db curls* 4 sets
*reverse grip bb curls* 4 sets
*tri set* seated db curls, cable flat bar curls, cable rope hammer curls. 3 sets

weights took 65 mins plus 30 mins cardio



plan to have 2 days off training  :Smilie:  then hit it hard again on Saturday!



Some pics that i got my girl to take for me tonight..

----------


## auslifta

Nice taper mate. I only suggested dropping some cardio so you dont have to eat so much or if you miss a meal or something.Either eat more or less cardio and see how it goes. How are your measurements compared to the start?

----------


## boxa06

> Nice taper mate. I only suggested dropping some cardio so you dont have to eat so much or if you miss a meal or something.Either eat more or less cardio and see how it goes. How are your measurements compared to the start?


Thanks bro! Hmmm I see.. I can eat more lol I'd love to skip cardio but it gives me good stamina for weights. I recon I'm due for measurements so I'll do em tomorrow morning and post em up. Kinda curious now  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 49*

7 weeks down with only 5 left! Time has gone so fast.. Woke up this morning weighing *84.2kgs!* I'm pretty sure this is the heaviest I've ever weighed especially while being in good shape (under 15%bf). Did measurements this morning and here they are compared with the beginning..

Waist 31" *32"*
Arms 15.5" *16"*
Legs 25" *26"*
Chest 43.5" *45 1/4"*
Calves 16.5" *17"*

I'd have to say heaps of size has gone on my torso. Especially my upper back. My glutes I can notice more size too (bit paranoid of having a big ass lol). I've always had stocky glutes and legs and needed to build my upper back which has happened and I'm very happy with  :Smilie: 

Having a rest day today. Don't have to work my second job for the next 2 weeks because I'm needed at my first job so today brought in whole meal pasta (carb 50g) with chicken for meal 2. Then stick to veg the rest of the day.

----------


## Macon_Bacon

Boxa, have you been getting any kind of bloat or water retention through the cycle? Or do you think your Anastrozole is keeping E levels in check enough to not matter? Your pics look lean and mean, just been reading about water retention with test e.

----------


## boxa06

> Boxa, have you been getting any kind of bloat or water retention through the cycle? Or do you think your Anastrozole is keeping E levels in check enough to not matter? Your pics look lean and mean, just been reading about water retention with test e.


Hey mate thanks! I would say I have very minimal water retention and hardly noticeable. I do notice when I dose anastrazole I feel slightly harder and dryer. I can only compare this cycle to my first which was test prop and with that cycle I had full water retention including moon face. I hated it! My diet was not as clean and structured as it is now and I didn't do cardio so I think that would be the difference. Have you cycled before?

----------


## boxa06

*Day 49*

Took one in the left glute  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 50*

Woke up this morning weighing *84.2kgs.* Felt tired all week so far. I've been sleeping 8 hours every night.. Today is another rest day. Brought a carb meal for meal 2 to work today and about to smash that down soon.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Hey man good job what did u gain ur first cycle and how much did u retain till now off cycle 
I m on my last day of test prop cycle and hgh and wanna know ur personal exp.....good luck

----------


## boxa06

*Day 50*

Made a few more changes to my diet. I also added in protein found in the veggies which I haven't in my other diet posts. Will probably start it tomorrow.. 

*Diet* 
Protein /carbs/fat

*Meal 1 8.30 am*
180g of oats
300g egg whites
40g wpc
Universal animal pak
500mg vit c
*85/101/18*
Calories 906

*Meal 2 10.30-11am*
230g chicken breast
210g veggies
*74/15/8*
Calories 428

*Meal 3 1.30pm*
Same as meal 2
*74/15/8*
Calories 428

*Meal 4 4-4.30pm (pre wo)*
Large tin of tuna
180g oats mixed in 30g of protein powder
*85/100/23*
Calories 947

*Meal 5 7.30pm (pwo)*
100g of maxs pro extreme mass gainer
42g dextrose
*40/80/9*
Calories 561

*Meal 6 9pm*
300g home made lean beef or kangaroo pattys
200g veggies
*95/10/15*
Calories 555

*Meal 7 11pm*
50g micellar casien
4 1000mg fish oil tabs
1 500mg calcium tab
*40/2/5*
Calories 213

*Total protein 493 carbs 323 fats 86
Total calories 4038*


*Notes*

When I train in the morning I will take in meal 1 plus half of the carbs from pre wo meal in 1 go. Then have my pwo meal. The ppwo meal I have been adding in the rest of pre wo meal 40g carbs and finding this works well to spread out carbs evenly. Also when I train in the morning I will still have that larger red meat meal at night as this is when I always get really hungry and I think that meal will tie me over nicely.

When I eat kangaroo in meal 6 sometimes I add fat to make up the fat macros as roo is leaner than beef.

I try to get a balance of protein and energy at 50/50. In this diet it looks as though protein accounts for 1972 cals and energy (carbs and fat) accounts for 2066 cals so it's fairly close to 50/50.

On rest days I won't eat pre or pwo meal but am starting to have carbs in the first few meals so make sure I am caloric surplus. If I am doing labour intesive work (2nd job) I will add more carbs while I'm working.

----------


## Macon_Bacon

> Hey mate thanks! I would say I have very minimal water retention and hardly noticeable. I do notice when I dose anastrazole I feel slightly harder and dryer. I can only compare this cycle to my first which was test prop and with that cycle I had full water retention including moon face. I hated it! My diet was not as clean and structured as it is now and I didn't do cardio so I think that would be the difference. Have you cycled before?


No I haven't cycled before but I'm researching to do my first in a few months. Your current cycle is shaping up to be the one I go with. Still trying to wrap my head around dosing and timing of hcg . Keep the log going strong because it's becoming one of my main sources of research.

----------


## boxa06

> Hey man good job what did u gain ur first cycle and how much did u retain till now off cycle 
> I m on my last day of test prop cycle and hgh and wanna know ur personal exp.....good luck


Hey man thanks! My first cycle I honestly ran too low (200mg/w) and didn't get massive gains. I gained about 5 kgs in 7 weeks and kept about 3 kgs of it which was alright. This cycle so far I've put on almost 8 kgs in 7 weeks so I'm doing much better  :Smilie:  hope all goes well for you. How much have you gained?

----------


## boxa06

> No I haven't cycled before but I'm researching to do my first in a few months. Your current cycle is shaping up to be the one I go with. Still trying to wrap my head around dosing and timing of hcg. Keep the log going strong because it's becoming one of my main sources of research.


Yea I didn't really think too much about hcg until auslifta and blaz suggested it. It would probably be worth doing. Most people get away with nolva and clomid but hcg would help alot. Especially on the hevier cycles that shut you down harder.

I'll keep this thread going up until the end of pct  :Smilie:

----------


## auslifta

85kgs should be there for you on boxing day. If you keep increasing cals every week you might be just shy of 90kg by end of cycle.

----------


## boxa06

> 85kgs should be there for you on boxing day. If you keep increasing cals every week you might be just shy of 90kg by end of cycle.


90kgs would be insane! I've got enough test e to run an extra week. Should I do it? Or stay with 12..

----------


## auslifta

if the gains are still coming go extra week, or if they drop off up your dose 250mg in the 10th/11th week.

----------


## boxa06

> if the gains are still coming go extra week, or if they drop off up your dose 250mg in the 10th/11th week.


Or I could go 500mg/w for the last 4 weeks?

----------


## auslifta

Yeah you could do that.

----------


## boxa06

> Yeah you could do that.


Well I'll see how I go over the next week with the new diet and see what option to take from there. Thanks again aus!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 50*

For meal 4 on my rest day today I had to throw in 40g of carbs into my meal because I was feeling flat. Gonna really have a good look at how many calories I should be eating on my rest days in time for next weeks rest days.

Also might hold off on the new diet for now because tonight I have a Christmas BBQ, tomorrow night another Christmas BBQ then Sunday will be Christmas lunch and BBQ for dinner lol I'll be eating over 4k calories anyway so I'll start the new diet mon or tues of next week.

----------


## Maka

Great job! What do you use on your stretch marks if you have any?

----------


## boxa06

> Great job! What do you use on your stretch marks if you have any?


Thanks mate! I don't really have any stretch marks so I'm not sure what would be used to help..

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Hey man thanks! My first cycle I honestly ran too low (200mg/w) and didn't get massive gains. I gained about 5 kgs in 7 weeks and kept about 3 kgs of it which was alright. This cycle so far I've put on almost 8 kgs in 7 weeks so I'm doing much better  hope all goes well for you. How much have you gained?


I've gained 17lbs from 168. To 185. 12 weeks prop75 mg and hgh at 8iu Ed

----------


## auslifta

> Great job! What do you use on your stretch marks if you have any?


palmers cocoa butter and oil. Sorry for hijack. Try this as preventative 


This is the oil

----------


## boxa06

> I've gained 17lbs from 168. To 185. 12 weeks prop75 mg and hgh at 8iu Ed


Well done! Let me know how much gains you keep after pct. I'm curious but I recon you'll keep alot from what I've seen with hgh before. My friend cycled hgh and sust, he kept all of it!




> palmers cocoa butter and oil. Sorry for hijack. Try this as preventative


 : Hijack:  my gf said rose hip oil works well (she doesn't have stretch marks)

----------


## boxa06

*Day 51*

Woke up weighing *84.6kgs!* Missed out on BBQ last night because I finished work late so I stuck to my diet. So tonight and tomorrow will be Christmas eating! Gonna train shoulder and abs this morning.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 51*

Just trained delts and abs. Decided to include rear delts into today's routine because I've had 2 days off after doing back.

*Seated db press* 5 sets pyramided (35kg max for 7 reps with a spot) last set was a drop set
*Standing smith machine military press* 4 sets pyramided
*Side lateral raises superset bent over reverse flys* 3 sets
*Reverse cable flys superset shrugs* 3 sets

*Hanging leg raises* 3 sets
*Decline bench weighted crunched drop set to body weight* 3 sets
*Medicine ball crunches* 4 sets
*Fit ball crunches 3 sets*

Weights took 60 mins plus 30 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 51*

For pre workout meal I had half a loaf of bread to fit my macros. This was a christmas eve cheat meal because I haven't had bread for over 4 months. At night I had BBQ but stuck to meat and veg so I would have eaten a bit of extra fats in the meat.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 52*

Merry Christmas all!

Woke up weighing *84.4kgs.* Abs are nice and sore from yesterday. Gonna train legs and lower back this morning then head to Christmas lunch  :Smilie:

----------


## FukGenetics

Great gains so far. Keep it up!

----------


## boxa06

> Great gains so far. Keep it up!


Thanks mate  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 52*

Just trained legs and lower back.. Short and sweet but smashed it!

*DTP - smith machine squats with leg curls* 12 sets

*Back extensions* 3 sets of bodyweight
*Good mornings*  3 sets light

Weights took 45 mins plus 30 mins cardio

Trained at the 24/7 gym I joined as a back up and wasn't used to the weight amounts but on the 4 heavies I just loaded up and went crazy with everyone looking at me lol

Also been having really tight forearms. It hurts sometimes when I put my hands out palms facing down, on the top side at the top of the forearms. Annoying!

----------


## fattexan

I've had the same problem with the forearm pain on and off for about a month (since before I started my cycle.) I've found that taking an anti-inflamatory helps out. I took a couple of 250mg Naproxen tabs every day for about 3 days and the pain went away. If I notice it start coming back, I just pop a naproxen in the morning and I'm good. Naproxen is the active ingredient in Alieve (naproxen-sodium).

New pic looks good bro.

----------


## boxa06

> I've had the same problem with the forearm pain on and off for about a month (since before I started my cycle.) I've found that taking an anti-inflamatory helps out. I took a couple of 250mg Naproxen tabs every day for about 3 days and the pain went away. If I notice it start coming back, I just pop a naproxen in the morning and I'm good. Naproxen is the active ingredient in Alieve (naproxen-sodium).
> 
> New pic looks good bro.


Thanks bro! I recon I'll try that.. I'll go get some today if something is open (boxing day). Even the muscles just above my knees have been getting really tight and sore. I've had to start stretching.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 53*

Woke up weighing *84.4kgs.* Yesterday from after training my diet went out the window for Christmas lol I ended up eating less meals than usually but the were higher in calories. For lunch I had, bocconccini, cold meats, bread sticks, fish, pasta, chicken and salad. We ate lunch over 2 hours! Then digested and had a protein shake then went to dinner and kept it clean. 2 roast chicken breasts with salad. 

*Today I will be starting my new diet!* I've woken up weighing the same the last few day plus I haven't upped calories for a while. Also it's time to push it over 4k. I've just had meal 1 and just gonna get ready to hit chest and tri's..

----------


## boxa06

*Day 53*

Just finished training chest and tri's. My right pec/front delt I found was sti tender from the last time I did chest when I hurt it so I went light on it today.

*Flat db press* 5 sets pyramiding and stop at 40kgs for high reps
*45 degree incline db press superset flat db flys* 3 sets
*Giant set* dips, plate loaded press, pec dec, push ups. 3 sets high volume.

*French press superset close grip presses* 3 sets
*Single arm kick backs* 3
*Cable rope pull down superset over head cable flat bar extensions* 4 sets

Weights took 58 mins plus 30 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 53*

Took a shot in the left quad. Over the last few days I've had some tiny little pimples come up on my forehead which I popped today lol nothing major.

----------


## bonosmate

What are you pinning each week mate?

----------


## boxa06

> What are you pinning each week mate?


Cycle is 400mg of test e per week

----------


## boxa06

*Day 54*

Woke up weighing *85.1kgs!* New diet seems to be working already  :Smilie:  yesterday for most of 1 carb meal I had multi grain sanwhiches as my carb source. About 70g of carbs worth. Now that Christmas is over I'm gonna keep it extremely clean again. I'm very happy that I've been able to train as per normal over Christmas.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Sterling work Box. Your discipline with diet and training, especially over the Xmas period, is impressive. You deserve good results here mate and it looks like they're coming. Soldier on bro!

----------


## boxa06

> Sterling work Box. Your discipline with diet and training, especially over the Xmas period, is impressive. You deserve good results here mate and it looks like they're coming. Soldier on bro!


Thanks heaps bro  :Smilie:  it was hard work staying away from all the desserts lol hope you had a good Christmas!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 54*

Decided to have today as a rest day.. Work was so busy today and I have the chance to make tonight's session up on Thursday this week so it'll still be 5 for the week. Gonna have my usually rest day carb meal when I get home from work because I missed out this morning.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 54*

Just got home from work and made protein pancakes  :Smilie:  so good! Carb meal was around 70g today..

----------


## boxa06

*Day 55*

Woke up weighing *84.5kgs.* Chest is still sore from that session the other day. Plan on hitting back and bi's tonight  :Smilie:  people can really tell I've put on heaps of size. I've had friends and family that are asking if I'm 'on it' over the Christmas break.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> *Day 55*
> 
> people can really tell I've put on heaps of size. I've had friends and family that are asking if I'm 'on it' over the Christmas break.


What have you been telling them mate? 12 egg whites and 2kg of chicken breast per day?? lol

----------


## boxa06

> What have you been telling them mate? 12 egg whites and 2kg of chicken breast per day?? lol


Yea pretty much lol I just say "I've been eating heaps!" but my close friends know especially because they train themselves and know what goes on. But people that don't train have no idea  :Smilie:

----------


## little men

> Yea pretty much lol I just say "I've been eating heaps!" but my close friends know especially because they train themselves and know what goes on. But people that don't train have no idea


lol too funny, i copped the whole you've lost a heap of weight cos i was 98kg when the family saw me last then i started cutting then got down to about 88-89kg when i started my cycle and now am 84.5kg.

quick question what do you put in your kangaroo patties im keen to make my own.

im already planning my next cycle for april going to run the same as yours but 500mg test e per week for 12 weeks and dbol 30mg first 4-6 weeks.

your coming along really well cant wait to see the end result.

----------


## boxa06

> lol too funny, i copped the whole you've lost a heap of weight cos i was 98kg when the family saw me last then i started cutting then got down to about 88-89kg when i started my cycle and now am 84.5kg.
> 
> quick question what do you put in your kangaroo patties im keen to make my own.
> 
> im already planning my next cycle for april going to run the same as yours but 500mg test e per week for 12 weeks and dbol 30mg first 4-6 weeks.
> 
> your coming along really well cant wait to see the end result.


Thanks heap mate and I'm following your log also. Hope that clen and t3 comes through for you! With my kangaroo patties I buy them already made. They're made buy macro meats and I buy them from Coles in the fridge where they sell the kangaroo. Do you live in Australia? I do make my own beef parties though because I don't think you'd be able to buy lean ones from anywhere.

----------


## little men

> Thanks heap mate and I'm following your log also. Hope that clen and t3 comes through for you! With my kangaroo patties I buy them already made. They're made buy macro meats and I buy them from Coles in the fridge where they sell the kangaroo. Do you live in Australia? I do make my own beef parties though because I don't think you'd be able to buy lean ones from anywhere.


yeah im from melbourne, i have the t3 already finding the sweet spot to be 60mcg so havnt upped the dose cos the results are coming still so no need to risk sides, the clen was an after thought so i thought why not since its so cheap. i normally go woollies but ill head to coles and check it out, if not ill buy the plain kangaroo mince and throw in some herbs and trial and error from their. Costco sell turkey patties if you have one near you, im going their to stock up aswell.

----------


## boxa06

> yeah im from melbourne, i have the t3 already finding the sweet spot to be 60mcg so havnt upped the dose cos the results are coming still so no need to risk sides, the clen was an after thought so i thought why not since its so cheap. i normally go woollies but ill head to coles and check it out, if not ill buy the plain kangaroo mince and throw in some herbs and trial and error from their. Costco sell turkey patties if you have one near you, im going their to stock up aswell.


Yea check out coles because they're pretty good and only 2g fat per 100g. So easy to cook! We don't have Costco in Adelaide  :Tear:

----------


## little men

will do, thanks brother and keep up the good work, ill be following

----------


## bikeral

Hey Boxa just checking in to give my support. Glad you are staying focused through the holidays.

----------


## boxa06

> Hey Boxa just checking in to give my support. Glad you are staying focused through the holidays.


Thanks man hope you had a good Christmas! I've gotta try stay focused as I'm well into the second half of my cycle already.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 55*

Trained back and bi's tonight.. Great session! Really smashed bi's  :Smilie: 

*Reverse grip pull ups* 4 sets
*Cable row* 4 sets pyramided
*Wide grip lat pull down* 4 sets pyramided
*Up right rows superset shrugs* 4 sets pyramided
*Reverse flys on pec dec* 4 sets pyramided

*Wide grip ez bar curls* 4 sets pyramided
*Standing hammer curls* 4 sets pyramided
*Close grip ez bar '21's* 2 sets
*Preacher machine curls* 4 sets high volume

Weights took 58 mins plus 30 mins cardio

----------


## ajordana

just thought id chime in to let you know im still following  :Smilie:  solid progress still bro. everythings coming along great! i just started my first test C cycle last friday, kickstarted with super-dmz (superdrol & dimethazine clone) kickstart, so far its going pretty great.. hopefully itll stay as consistent as yours  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

> just thought id chime in to let you know im still following  solid progress still bro. everythings coming along great! i just started my first test C cycle last friday, kickstarted with super-dmz (superdrol & dimethazine clone) kickstart, so far its going pretty great.. hopefully itll stay as consistent as yours


Thanks mate and good luck with your cycle  :Smilie:  will you be logging your progress?

----------


## boxa06

*Day 56*

Woke up this morning an hour and a half early because I was so hungry! So got up, took a piss, weighed myself at *85kgs,* stole one of my girlfriends protein bars when she wasn't looking (she would kill me lol), ate it and went back to sleep! Due to hit shoulders and abs tonight and I'd like to try make it to my main gym tonight. They have retarded hours over the holidays!

----------


## Awesome_Archy

Awesome progress boxa keep it up bro.

----------


## boxa06

> Awesome progress boxa keep it up bro.


Thanks mate I'll keep at it  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 56*

Just trained shoulders and abs..

*Clean and press* 5 sets pyramided (80kg max for 3 reps)
*Arnie press* 4 sets pyramided
*Hammer strength shoulder press* 4 sets pyramided
*FST-7* side lateral raises

*Decline weighted crunches* 4 sets
*Decline bench leg raises* 4 sets
*Cable crunches* 4 sets
*Leg raises on bench* 4 sets

Weights took 53 mins plus 30 mins cardio



This week I feel like I've put on weight around my stomach area. It's either fat or water retention but it's very noticeable! I'll get some front shot pics up ASAP!

----------


## t-gunz

cant wait for pics your doing well mate keep it up  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

> cant wait for pics your doing well mate keep it up


Thanks for the support mate  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 57*

Woke up weighing *85kgs.* Yesterday with that protein bar I ate close to 4300cals! I kind of think I'm eating too much at the moment but I'll keep at it and see what happens. Today is a rest day and I've packed a carb meal for meal 2. I'm due for a shot tonight.

----------


## Antone000

Good stuff bra following this closely. U say u got more water retention from ur previous test prop cycle compared to this? U reckon it was due to ur diet or did test e just give u less bloat in general

----------


## boxa06

> Good stuff bra following this closely. U say u got more water retention from ur previous test prop cycle compared to this? U reckon it was due to ur diet or did test e just give u less bloat in general


Thanks man! Yea I recon it was because my diet was a bit out of control on test prop. One thing's for sure, waaay less (none) acne on test e  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 57*

Took 1.2ml in the right glute! I've worked out as I've been taking 1.2ml(240mg) most of the cycle instead of 1.15ml(230mg) incase I lost any test e e4d. It's been a 420mg per week cycle instead of 400.

Dosed .25g of liquidex before bed in hope it helps with some possible water retention.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 58*

Woke up weighing *85.3kgs.* I'm due to hit legs and lower back this morning. Water retention around my stomach seems to me down this morning.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 58*

i've got a headache this morning! i just took some pics now and about to head off to the gym..

----------


## boxa06

*Day 58*

Just had an awesome leg session!

*Squats* 8 sets pyramided (max was 140kg 12 reps, 160kg 10 reps, pb 180kg 5 reps)
*Leg press* 4 sets high volume
*Stiff legged dead lifts* 4 sets pyramided
*Hammer strength leg curls* 4 sets pyramided
*Seated calf raises* 4 sets high volume

Weights took 57 mins plus 30 mins cardio

----------


## ajordana

wow man, just went back and compared your before and current pictures.. youre looking huge bro! great cycle results man.. and no noticable fat gain imo.. kudos bro

----------


## NotConvincedYet

Well done on keeping up with your posts. Please keep it up, I am following all the way. Too many logs here are started and never finished. I think your whole approach is very well done and your log shows this. Great example to newbies who may be less thorough.

Quick question, did you get your HCG ? I am running my first cycle of test e in Feb but can't find a source. I too live in oz and am wondering if I should go without it or not or hold off until I find it. It's a very hard decision! 

Very good posting, and looking in great shape. Keep up the good work...

----------


## boxa06

> wow man, just went back and compared your before and current pictures.. youre looking huge bro! great cycle results man.. and no noticable fat gain imo.. kudos bro


When I posted the pics yesterday I was doing the same lol it feels so long ago that I forgot how I looked. Thanks heaps bro!




> Well done on keeping up with your posts. Please keep it up, I am following all the way. Too many logs here are started and never finished. I think your whole approach is very well done and your log shows this. Great example to newbies who may be less thorough.
> 
> Quick question, did you get your HCG ? I am running my first cycle of test e in Feb but can't find a source. I too live in oz and am wondering if I should go without it or not or hold off until I find it. It's a very hard decision! 
> 
> Very good posting, and looking in great shape. Keep up the good work...


Thanks mate and don't worry I'll keep posting  :Smilie:  to me this log is very handy as I can go back and check where I did my last few shots or when I last dosed liquidex etc.

I haven't received my hcg yet but they only sent it on the 28th of dec. I ordered it on the 19th but maybe because it's Christmas time it took longer. Basically it's about recovering your natural test ASAP because when you're shut down with zero/low test is when you lose gains. You see this when people shrink dramatically after cycle because of poor pct. I'd rather use hcg if I can get it but if I couldn't it wouldn't stop me from cycling. It's better to get some gains then no gains at all IMO.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 59*

Woke up this morning weighing *85kgs.* This morning I feel dryer. The liquidex I took friday night has really worked for that water around my stomach. I've got a slight headache again this morning but it may be due to the heat. It was 39 yesterday and it's gonna be 41 today! I love the heat but not when I've got a headache lol due to train chest and tri's this morning.

Happy new years!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 59*

Just trained chest and tri's. Took it easy on chest this time because it felt strained the last time I trained it.

*45 degree incline db press* 5 sets pyramided
*Machine chest press drop set* 4 sets
*Dips superset cable flys* 4 sets high volume

*Dumbell French press* 4 sets pyramided
*Single arm kick backs* 4 sets pyramided
*reverse grip flat bar cable push down superset cable push down* 4 sets pyramided

Weights took 52 mins plus 30 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 60*

Woke up late this morning from a 9 hour sleep weighing *85kgs.* Still have a mild headache ever since sat morning. It may be from the heat but whatever it is it's annoying lol due to hit back and bi's tonight  :Smilie:

----------


## dooie

> Day 58
> 
> i've got a headache this morning! i just took some pics now and about to head off to the gym..
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=119130"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=119131"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=119132"/>


Yewwwwwww!! Looking great boxa, keep up the good work bro

----------


## boxa06

> Yewwwwwww!! Looking great boxa, keep up the good work bro


Thanks bro  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 60*

Just smashed back and bi's with my gf! Intense workout at my 24/7 back up gym. All the guys were looking at my girl because she can do more pull ups than them lol oh and plus she's hot  :Smilie: 

*Reverse grip pull ups* 4 sets
*Cable rows* 4 sets pyramided (2 sets full stack!)
*Cable lat pull down* 4 sets pyramided
*Overhand db rows with bench support* 4 sets pyramided
*Cable up right rows* 4 sets pyramided
*Reverse pec deck* 4 sets pyramided (2 sets full stack!)
*Shrugs* 5 sets pyramided (max was 15 reps of 200kg plus whatever the machine weighs)

*Standing db bi curls* 1 warm up 3 sets heavy to fail
*Seated hammer curls* 3 sets heavy to fail
*Cable flat bar curls* 3 sets high volume

Weights took 56 mins plus 30 mins cardio

----------


## Ca$tro

Just to add to your supporters already, well done man...

----------


## boxa06

> Just to add to your supporters already, well done man...


Thanks mate  :Smilie:

----------


## Armykid93

This is really great I'm a begginner and reading this stuff is very cool

----------


## little men

looking good and thick, im jealous lol, keep it up brother

----------


## boxa06

> This is really great I'm a begginner and reading this stuff is very cool


Thanks man and hope this thread helps.




> looking good and thick, im jealous lol, keep it up brother


Thanks bro and I hope your back gets better soon!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 61*

Woke up this morning weighing *85kgs* again! I think I'm stuck so I'm gonna review my diet again today and add more calories. Today will be a rest day because I have thursday off of work and can make up a session. I'll eat a carb meal probably at meal 4 today. I'm also due for a pin tonight.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 61*

Turns out I didn't have this thurs off of work this week so I ended up training tonight. Today I've decided to reduce cardio and will be doing *20 mins of cardio* instead of 30. Just finished shoulders and abs, I was so tired I needed pre workout to make it to the gym!

*Seated db shoulder press* 6 sets pyramided (max was 35kgs 10 reps, 37.5kgs 6 reps both with a spot)
*Seated smith machine military press* 4 sets pyramided
*Side lateral raises* 4 sets pyramided
*Single side lateral raises on cable machine* 4 sets high volume

*Fit ball crunches* 4 sets
*Crunches* 4 sets
*Side crunches* 4 sets each side

Weights took 49 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 61*

Took a shot in the left glute  :Smilie:

----------


## auslifta

Going well mate. I just got back from Melb, went through that 40" day, Not used to Melb being hotter than Syd  :Smilie:  See how you go for anther 5 days or so with reduced cardio. Then either try upping cals or dose.

----------


## boxa06

> Going well mate. I just got back from Melb, went through that 40" day, Not used to Melb being hotter than Syd  See how you go for anther 5 days or so with reduced cardio. Then either try upping cals or dose.


Thanks bro! It's been 40 plus in Adelaide too. Hope you had a good Christmas and new year  :Smilie:

----------


## Brohim

Looks like a good cycle so far. Remember you can blast the HCG at the end to get a speedy testicle recovery while the test is clearing. You can also do 500iu twice a week as soon as you get it. Then do the Clomid/Nolva combo. Have you gotten any testicular atrophy and if so does your gf say anything about it or increase in sex drive? Great work.

----------


## little men

> Thanks bro and I hope your back gets better soon!


Thanks, went osteopath yesterday and it helped so going again in a few days.

----------


## boxa06

> Looks like a good cycle so far. Remember you can blast the HCG at the end to get a speedy testicle recovery while the test is clearing. You can also do 500iu twice a week as soon as you get it. Then do the Clomid/Nolva combo. Have you gotten any testicular atrophy and if so does your gf say anything about it or increase in sex drive? Great work.


Thanks man and yea I'll blast HCG as soon as I get it. Hopefully it makes it through customs and I've got clomid/tamox on hand ready to go. My balls have shrunken but my gf recons she can't notice it but I can and yea she gets annoyed because I always have wood lol

----------


## boxa06

*Day 62*

Woke up this morning weighing *85.5kgs!* I'm happy to still be gaining  :Smilie:  a bit of water retention is back around my stomach area but I won't dose liquidex again unless I get sore nipples. Maybe I need a decent amount of estrogen in my system to keep growing but it's a controversial topic. I plan on hitting legs and lower back tonight then having 2 rest days.

Also for the past week I've been using 4g's of udo's choice oils in my night time shake and dropped 2 fish oil caps. So instead of 4g of fat it's more like 6g.

----------


## NotConvincedYet

Starting weight was 74kg wasn't it? Over 10kg (22lbs) weight gin is a damn good result in my book - and right through Christmas/NY holidays!

That water retention is a balancing act hey. Needless to say watch your salt...

A few more days to go. What a great log ;0)

----------


## boxa06

> Starting weight was 74kg wasn't it? Over 10kg (22lbs) weight gin is a damn good result in my book - and right through Christmas/NY holidays!
> 
> That water retention is a balancing act hey. Needless to say watch your salt...
> 
> A few more days to go. What a great log ;0)


Starting weight was 76.5kgs after an 8 week prime so almost 10kgs  :Smilie:  few more weeks to go so hopefully a few more kgs. Thanks for the support.

----------


## t-gunz

> Starting weight was 76.5kgs after an 8 week prime so almost 10kgs  few more weeks to go so hopefully a few more kgs. Thanks for the support.


thats great news boxa im glad your gaining.

hows the bloat? do you feel youve added fat or just LBM?

----------


## boxa06

> thats great news boxa im glad your gaining.
> 
> hows the bloat? do you feel youve added fat or just LBM?


Thanks bro! Bloat is very minimal and I'd have to say it's all LBM because I recon I look leaner than when I started  :Smilie:

----------


## t-gunz

beautiful cant complain with that at all 

show them how aussies do it  :Smilie: 

keep up the hard work

----------


## boxa06

> beautiful cant complain with that at all 
> 
> show them how aussies do it 
> 
> keep up the hard work


Gettin' massive down under lol thanks for the support bro!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 62*

Trained legs and lower back tonight..

*Dead lift* 6 sets pyramided
*Good mornings* 4 sets pyramided
*Single standing hamstring curls* 4 sets pyramided
*70 degree leg press* 6 sets pyramided (16 plates max for 8 reps, around 400kgs)
*Leg extensions* 4 sets pyramided
*Walking lunges/squats* 4 sets

Weights took 60 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 63*

Woke up weighing *85.4kgs.* Today is a rest day. Gonna sit at work and grow  :Smilie:  added basmati rice to meal 2 and 3 today to get away from oats and brown pasta for a change. Each meal has 40g worth of carbs. Working my 2nd job tomorrow so I'll bring in 3 or 4 50g carb meals and load up tomorrow.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Day 63
> 
> Woke up weighing 85.4kgs. Today is a rest day. Gonna sit at work and grow  added basmati rice to meal 2 and 3 today to get away from oats and brown pasta for a change. Each meal has 40g worth of carbs. Working my 2nd job tomorrow so I'll bring in 3 or 4 50g carb meals and load up tomorrow.


Great job man keep at it and don't loosen up.....did u notice how u think at the beginning of the cycle that u can reach any weight u can but then it slows down??? As this exactly what happened to me as I reached 85.7 kg at peak I thought I'd be 90+ kg but I ended it 83.5 dropped two kg of fat as I noticed I'm only getting fatter post 86 kg it needs really big adjustments in diet that for me was verry difficult to eat that much clean food .
Hope u can do better :Wink:

----------


## boxa06

> Great job man keep at it and don't loosen up.....did u notice how u think at the beginning of the cycle that u can reach any weight u can but then it slows down??? As this exactly what happened to me as I reached 85.7 kg at peak I thought I'd be 90+ kg but I ended it 83.5 dropped two kg of fat as I noticed I'm only getting fatter post 86 kg it needs really big adjustments in diet that for me was verry difficult to eat that much clean food .
> Hope u can do better


I still hope it's possible to put a few more kgs on before i finish up. I did think it would slow down but only if I didn't keep increasing calories. But even at 4k calories I would habe thought I'd still be gaining but I've slowed down. 

I asked in your log how many calories you were consuming. Also what was your macro break down?

----------


## boxa06

*Day 64*

I woke up this morning weighing *85.4kgs.* I had a 10 hour shift today at my 2nd job and because it was phyical I ate breakfast plus 4 50g carb meals to go along with 70g protein. Today I felt like I smashed the food! Hope I put some mass on  :Smilie: 

Also I would like to report that my chest has been cramping the last couple of days. It's kind of like what my quads were doing a few weeks ago until I gave them a bit of a stretch after training.

Ps. I'm really tired as I'm posting this!

----------


## boxa06

*day 64*

this morning...

----------


## boxa06

*Day 65*

Woke up weighing *85.4kgs* again  :Bs:  I'm stuck and need to add calories. *Auslifta heeeelp!* Not sure where I should add them so might post a thread today. Gonna hit chest and tri's today around lunch time.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 65*

Just trained chest and tri's went for some big lifts today..

*Flat db press* 6 sets pyramided (max was 50kgs for 7 reps with a spot)
*45 degree incline bb press* 4 sets pyramided (max was 10"kgs for 8 reps with a spot)
*30 degree incline flys superset presses* 4 sets
*Cable flys* 5 sets reverse pyramided no breaks

*Close grip smith machine presses* 4 sets
*Seated db skull crushers* 4 sets pyramided
*Db French press* 4 sets high volume
*Cable push down* 5 sets reverse pyramided no breaks

Weights took 64 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 65*

Just took a shot in the right quad. Today I woke up an hour earlier than usual so I ate an extra meal today which made it 8 meals for the day  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 66*

Woke up this morning weighing *85.5kgs.* I had a slight headache this morning so I ate meal 1 at 8.20 am and took some panadol. Had a coffee at 9.30am and headed to the gym before work. Felt really fatigued and sick when I got to the gym. Did 4 sets of chins and kept burping up breakfast. When I finished chins I ran to the toilet and almost puked! I stopped training and went home.. I suspected maybe food poisoning or some shit because it's been almost 4 hours since I had meal 1 and I'm still not hungry. I'm at work and about to try force some food down (chicken and basmati). If it is food poisoning which I've had before, I'm not looking forward to shivers later on! Only time will tell!

I forced down that meal at 12.30pm and it's now 3.30pm. I've got a headache, stomach cramps, chills and body aches. Food poisoning! It's either the batch of chicken I have or the beef mince I made. The batch of chicken is from last night so more likely to be that as the meat I've almost finished over the last few nights. My appetite is gone so I'll probably force down a protein shake soon and might have to throw all that chicken away!

Around 4pm I started to feel body aches and chills then a couple hours later had a fever. Haven't been eating much either.

----------


## auslifta

> *Day 65*
> 
> Woke up weighing *85.4kgs* again  I'm stuck and need to add calories. *Auslifta heeeelp!* Not sure where I should add them so might post a thread today. Gonna hit chest and tri's today around lunch time.


If this weight stays the same or slight change I'd consider upping your dose to 500-550pw. It would be better to run a higher dose and do shorter cycle than to keep running the same dose and stay same weight. If you don't want to eat more drop 2 cardio sessons a week. If you can add some brown rice or sweet potato early in day somewhere and more protein PWO and a few more fish oil caps in the PM. If weight is not going up its either not enough cals or you need to increase dose. Don't forget you're almost 10kgs more now than when you started. With a higher dose your body will actually be even more efficient at processing nutrients so you should probably gain with only slight change in cals.

----------


## little men

sorry to hear your sick, hope it subsides sooner rather than later, i know how you feel, push through it will blow over, good luck

----------


## boxa06

> If this weight stays the same or slight change I'd consider upping your dose to 500-550pw. It would be better to run a higher dose and do shorter cycle than to keep running the same dose and stay same weight. If you don't want to eat more drop 2 cardio sessons a week. If you can add some brown rice or sweet potato early in day somewhere and more protein PWO and a few more fish oil caps in the PM. If weight is not going up its either not enough cals or you need to increase dose. Don't forget you're almost 10kgs more now than when you started. With a higher dose your body will actually be even more efficient at processing nutrients so you should probably gain with only slight change in cals.


Thanks for all the tips bro! I've got a few weeks left and have come down with food poisoning but hopefully I'll be back on track in a few days and make some changes that you've suggested.




> sorry to hear your sick, hope it subsides sooner rather than later, i know how you feel, push through it will blow over, good luck


Thanks man hopefully it doesn't last too long!

----------


## Brohim

Hey bud when you do PCT remember the most important thing is getting your balls firing again! So you can blast HCG while waiting for the test to clear. 1,000iu EOD if you have enough HCG. Then start the Clomid and Nolva to get the pititary back online. If you get the HCG before PCT run it 500iu twice a week. 

How much longer do ya have? How your overall sense of well-being during the cycle, minus the recent bad spout of course!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 67*

After hardly eatin yesterday I woke up weighing *85.2kgs.* Today I'm feeling a bit better but my head still slightly hurts, stomach hurts a bit and no hardly any appetite. I'm sticking to dry foods because shakes are making me wonna throw up and I can't even look at chicken or meat!

I discovered that a few of my home made lean meat balls weren't cooked all the way through so this was definitely my own fault!

I left work early today at 3pm and I have hardly eaten. I couldn't drink my breakfast without feeling like I was gonna vomit so on the way home I decided to get some food that I could eat over the next day or so that I be able to keep down. Ts probably better that I eat something than stick to my diet and eat nothing. So I got bananas, grapes, peaches, plums, protein bars, bread and other ingredients for sandwiches.

----------


## boxa06

> Hey bud when you do PCT remember the most important thing is getting your balls firing again! So you can blast HCG while waiting for the test to clear. 1,000iu EOD if you have enough HCG. Then start the Clomid and Nolva to get the pititary back online. If you get the HCG before PCT run it 500iu twice a week. 
> 
> How much longer do ya have? How your overall sense of well-being during the cycle, minus the recent bad spout of course!


I've probably got about 3 weeks left and I've ordered 5000iu of HCG. I hope it come through! I've felt unbelievable especially while training during this cycle. Apart from the last few days when I've had food poisoning!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 68*

My stomach is feeling better since I started on the fruit yesterday afternoon and today my headache seems to have settled but my brain/head still feels like its been fried from that high fever on Sunday night. Woke up weighing *84.3kgs.* Today I'll try eat a bit more but still not good enough to hit the gym.

----------


## bikeral

Hey boxa hope you feel better man. keep going strong.

----------


## boxa06

> Hey boxa hope you feel better man. keep going strong.


Thanks mate!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 69*

Woke up this morning weighing *84.7kgs.* I stared eating small meals again yesterday throughout the day. This morning I tried to eat my normal meal 1 and it was just too much food for one go. Still full and it's been 3 and a half hours! Think it's going to take a few more days until I can eat my normal diet again. Also still felt a bit out of it this morning so I dunno when I'll get back in the gym  :Frown:

----------


## auslifta

That sucks mate. Maybe try to use from now on to really rip up(lower your carbs), as you'll prob put on a little fat when you stop and you'll most likely not be doing any cardio during PCT(well I wouldn't recommend it anyway)

----------


## boxa06

> That sucks mate. Maybe try to use from now on to really rip up(lower your carbs), as you'll prob put on a little fat when you stop and you'll most likely not be doing any cardio during PCT(well I wouldn't recommend it anyway)


Sounds like an idea.. Do you think I should change my split or just the diet?

----------


## boxa06

*Day 69*

After feeling very flat from not eating today I made myself hit the gym. I had some pre workout which really upset my stomach before hand because I felt so flat. Hit back and bi's fairly reasonably but not one of my best workouts..

*Hammer strength high row* 6 sets pyramided (50kg each hand max 8 reps)
*Single db rows* 4 sets pyramided
*Wide grip lat pull down* 4 sets pyramided
*Bb up right rows* 4 sets pyramided
*Bb shrugs* 4 sets pyramided

*Double db hammer curls* 4 sets pyramided
*Single db hammers across body* 4 sets pyramided
*Reverse grip bb curls* 4 sets pyramided

Weights took 60 mins plus 20 mins cardio


Due for a shot tonight

----------


## auslifta

> Sounds like an idea.. Do you think I should change my split or just the diet?


Just the diet, maybe increase cardio. Run keto for a week

----------


## boxa06

> Just the diet, maybe increase cardio. Run keto for a week


Ok cool thanks for the tip! I'm just trying to get over this crap first bro  :Frown: 

What do you think of this split for when I'm better..

Quads, hams, lower back
Chest, upper back
Delts, tris, bis
Repeat

----------


## boxa06

*Day 69*

Just did my shot in the left quad. I feel like throwing up but I don't know if it's from pre workout or pwo shake but it's too much for my stomach to handle at this point! I don't even know of I'm gonna eat again before bed. Diet has been so bad since Sunday!  :Frown:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 70*

Woke up at *84kgs.* So sad  :Frown:  I couldn't eat dinner or anything last night! Stomach just hurt and had no appetite. Can't believe how long this is going on for! Luckily I have the day off of work and can rest and try to eat.

----------


## 92G10

Great Log... just hit day 6 of 500mg Test E per week. Gonna watch your log thru the PCT to see how ur feeling. This is my very first cycle.
Best of luck!
Cheers

----------


## NotConvincedYet

> *Day 70*
> 
> Woke up at *84kgs.* So sad  I couldn't eat dinner or anything last night! Stomach just hurt and had no appetite. Can't believe how long this is going on for! Luckily I have the day off of work and can rest and try to eat.


Not all is lost. Always gotta look at some positives. In this case it goes to show to newbies the importance of training and nutrition despite what gear you are on. No good for you though huh! Hehe, just kidding... this will make you hungrier to feel good again. That's a big positive. There are no up's without the downs ;0)

----------


## boxa06

> Great Log... just hit day 6 of 500mg Test E per week. Gonna watch your log thru the PCT to see how ur feeling. This is my very first cycle.
> Best of luck!
> Cheers


Thanks man and hope you have a good cycle!




> Not all is lost. Always gotta look at some positives. In this case it goes to show to newbies the importance of training and nutrition despite what gear you are on. No good for you though huh! Hehe, just kidding... this will make you hungrier to feel good again. That's a big positive. There are no up's without the downs ;0)


Yea eating is everything! I'm gonna try smash the food down today!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 70*

Started eating eggs today and more ham. Trying to get more protein into me today! Also bought 10 yakult shots so hopefully probiotics help my stomach.

----------


## auslifta

If you have a bug, it's best to starve it, bad for you right now. Smash those yakults and starve it for a day. *Keep your fluids* up.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Tough break box having an upset stomach when you need to eat! I got flu the other day for the first time in ages so I hope it is now out of my system before I start my cycle. You've got some good support from other guys here so keep on trucking. We're behind ya all the way.

----------


## boxa06

> If you have a bug, it's best to starve it, bad for you right now. Smash those yakults and starve it for a day. *Keep your fluids* up.


Yea I didn't end up having much of an apitite today but I had a decent dinner.




> Tough break box having an upset stomach when you need to eat! I got flu the other day for the first time in ages so I hope it is now out of my system before I start my cycle. You've got some good support from other guys here so keep on trucking. We're behind ya all the way.


Thanks bro and I hope you're feeling better! Hopefully I'll be back in the gym this weekend  :Smilie:

----------


## Maka

Small portions is the key. Up the fluids and vitamins to get your levels normal quick.
Hope ya feelling better allready m8!

----------


## boxa06

> Small portions is the key. Up the fluids and vitamins to get your levels normal quick.
> Hope ya feelling better allready m8!


Thanks man!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 71*

Woke up this morning weighing *83.7kgs.* So far today still not much of an apitite but will keeps trying to eat. Feeling a bit better today so hopefully be back in the gym tomorrow!

----------


## stevey_6t9

Hows it going man? You gona put some pics up soon?, im curious to see how your going.

Try not to worry to much about your weight, go on how you look in the mirror.

Keep up the good work  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

> Hows it going man? You gona put some pics up soon?, im curious to see how your going.
> 
> Try not to worry to much about your weight, go on how you look in the mirror.
> 
> Keep up the good work


Hey bro I've been sick this week but other than that it's been good. You been well? I'll put some pics up next week when I get back in the gym but I'm still looking sexy  :Smilie:  lol thanks for checking in bro

----------


## boxa06

*Day 72*

Woke up weighing *84.3kgs.* I'm still feeling slightly dizzy in the morning but I think my apitite is back because I woke up hungry. Today I'll drop the fruit and try to get back into normal eating but the portions will start off smaller and hopefully I'll be back to normal in a couple of days. I plan to train today but I'm changing my split to

*Quads, hams, lower back
Chest, upper back
Delts, tris, bis
Repeat*

This will improve frequency but I may do less volume per muscle group. I like this split because it is easy to superset the entire workout if you want to. I was up to delt and abs then legs so I'll start from delts and arms then hit legs etc.

----------


## sultan of swat

Great progress bro, I love reading these logs. Any new pics?

----------


## boxa06

> Great progress bro, I love reading these logs. Any new pics?


Thanks man and yea I'll put some new pics up in a few days time  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 72*

I just got in *5000iu of HCG*. I have about 2 and a half weeks left on cycle plus 2 week in between last shot and PCT. So I'm thinking 1000iu every week for the next 5 weeks? Or is that too much..

----------


## Macon_Bacon

I'm glad you got the hcg . I'm excited to see how it helps with pct and overall gains. Hope you're getting back 100% after that stomach issue. Hit it hard these last few weeks.

----------


## boxa06

> I'm glad you got the hcg. I'm excited to see how it helps with pct and overall gains. Hope you're getting back 100% after that stomach issue. Hit it hard these last few weeks.


Thanks bro and yea I'm gonna kill in these last few weeks  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 72*

Still felt a bit crappy before I hit training so I popped 2 panadols and had my pre work out coffee and when I got going in the gym I felt better  :Smilie:  I'm still recovering but I'm happy with the workout and I noticed that I look more cut than before and I haven't seemed to have lost strength.

*Db seated shoulder press* 5 sets pyramided (max was 35kgs for 8 reps)
*Plate loaded shoulder press* 4 sets pyramided
*Side lateral raises* 4 sets pyramided

*Ezy bar french press superset curls* 4 sets pyramided
*Standing hammer curls superset kick backs* 4 sets pyramided
*Cable rope pull down superset cable bar curls* 4 sets pyramided

Weights took 42 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## auslifta

> *Day 72*
> 
> I just got in *5000iu of HCG*. I have about 2 and a half weeks left on cycle plus 2 week in between last shot and PCT. So I'm thinking 1000iu every week for the next 5 weeks? Or is that too much..


Good stuff, yeah that should be good. Goodluck mate

----------


## boxa06

> Good stuff, yeah that should be good. Goodluck mate


Is it ok to pin it once a week? Also can I do it IM? I don't have anything on hand for subq. I have no idea what I'm doing..

----------


## boxa06

*Day 73*

Woke up weighing *83.4kgs.* I hope my weight moves back up in the next few days with the training and eating. I'm gonna hit legs and lower back this morning.

----------


## ajordana

> Is it ok to pin it once a week? Also can I do it IM? I don't have anything on hand for subq. I have no idea what I'm doing..


id say do 500 IU every 3.5 days, thats usually the standard or every 3. you can do IM or sub q with it, sub-q seems to be preferred for hcg but you can do it either way really

----------


## little men

its not all lost man, look at your b4 and afters you look awsome so head up and be proud of the quality gains you have made

----------


## boxa06

> id say do 500 IU every 3.5 days, thats usually the standard or every 3. you can do IM or sub q with it, sub-q seems to be preferred for hcg but you can do it either way really


Thanks for responding man! I recon I'll go with IM because my mate that does sub q isn't around this week to show me how. But thanks for confirming IM.




> its not all lost man, look at your b4 and afters you look awsome so head up and be proud of the quality gains you have made


Yea true! Thanks for the support and I'll try get a few more gains in these last few weeks  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 73*

I just trained legs and it went really well! Very intense! Felt like vomiting towards the end!

*DTP squats superset leg curls* 24 sets max squats were 140kgs 10reps, 160kgs 5reps, 180kgs 5 reps, 140kgs 10reps.

Weights took 44 mins plus 20 mins cardio



I'm still not eating as much as normal but I'm slowly increasing my meals. Yesterday and today I had the proper amount of carbs I normally would for morning, pre and pwo meals. Protein is around 30-60g per meal and slowly working it back up. I'm aiming for this diet that I was using around mid cycle.

Diet 
Protein/carbs/fat

Meal 1 8.30 am
150g of oats
300g egg whites
30g whey
Universal animal pak
500mg vit c
73/85/15

Meal 2 10.30-11am
220g chicken breast
210g veggies
67/15/7

Meal 3 1.30pm
Same as meal 2

Meal 4 4-4.30pm (pre wo)
Large tin of tuna
150g oats mixed in 30g of protein powder
81/83/21

Meal 5 7-7.30pm (pwo)
100g of maxs pro extreme mass gainer
42g dextrose
40/80/9

Meal 6 8.30pm
300g home made lean beef or kangaroo pattys
200g veggies
90/10/15

Meal 7 11pm
50g micellar casien
4 1000mg fish oil tabs
1 500mg calcium tab
40/2/5

Total 458/290/79
Total calories 3703


Notes
When I train in the morning I will take in meal 1 plus half of the carbs from pre wo meal in 1 go. Then have my pwo meal. The ppwo meal I have been adding in the rest of pre wo meal 40g carbs and finding this works well to spread out carbs evenly. Also when I train in the morning I will still have that larger red meat meal at night as this is when I always get really hungry and I think that meal will tie me over nicely.

When I eat kangaroo in meal 6 sometimes I add fat to make up the fat macros as roo is leaner than beef.

I try to get a balance of protein and energy at 50/50. In this diet it looks as though protein accounts for 1800 cals and energy (carbs and fat) accounts for 1871 cals so it's fairly close to 50/50.

On rest days I won't eat pre or pwo meal but am starting to have carbs in the first few meals so make sure I am caloric surplus. If I am doing labour intesive work (2nd job) I will add more carbs while I'm working.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 73*

Just did my first pin of HCG of 1000iu in my right delt and I think I didn't go deep enough. You can see a lump where I just injected! Hope it's nothing serious!

----------


## auslifta

Did you test it on a pregnancy test?

----------


## boxa06

> Did you test it on a pregnancy test?


Please tell me you're joking  :Aajack:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 73*

Pinned 1.2 in the right glute

----------


## auslifta

> Please tell me you're joking


Not joking. Have a read
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pregnancy_test

----------


## boxa06

> Not joking. Have a read
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pregnancy_test


Ok lol so I just squirt like .1ml onto a pregnancy test? Do you think it's really neccesary though..

----------


## boxa06

*Day 74*

Weighed *83.4kgs* this morning. The second half of yesterday I gained my apitite back. Maybe it was just getting back in the gym that helped. Today I packed all my usual size meals so hopefully I eat everything! Plan to train chest and upped back tonight.

My right delt is a bit sore from the hcg but it seems to look fine. No lump or anything but next time I'm going deeper!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 74*

I ate all my meals today so I'm back to normal  :Smilie:  I had a crazy chest and back session tonight!

*Flat db press superset wide grip lat pull down* 5 sets pyramided (max db press was 50kgs 4/8 reps with spot, lat pull down 140kgs 4/7 reps with spot)
*Bent over bb rows superset 30 degree incline press* 4 sets pyramided
*Reverse grip lat pull down superst cable flys* 4 sets pyramided
*Bent over reverse flys superset shrugs* 4 sets pyramided

Weights took 48 mins plus 20 mins cardio

Edit. I should have mentioned that today I put heaps of strain on my left rotator cuff by going too heavy. I felt a slight agrivation while training. A couple of years ago in a chest and back 5 by 5 routine I damaged my left rotator cuff and couldn't do pull downs or rows for a couple months. I will try not to go as heavy and try maintain more control especially on the pull downs and rows. I don't want another injury!

----------


## Maka

> *Day 74*
> 
> I ate all my meals today so I'm back to normal  I had a crazy chest and back session tonight!
> 
> *Flat db press superset wide grip lat pull down* 5 sets pyramided (max db press was 50kgs 4/8 reps with spot, lat pull down 140kgs 4/7 reps with spot)
> *Bent over bb rows superset 30 degree incline press* 4 sets pyramided
> *Reverse grip lat pull down superst cable flys* 4 sets pyramided
> *Bent over reverse flys superset shrugs* 4 sets pyramided
> 
> Weights took 48 mins plus 20 mins cardio


Good to have you back m8! 
Quick question: Why do you pin U'r shoulder if u know u may experience pain when you can go for l/r glute ?

----------


## ajordana

glad to have you back, bro! glad to see youre eating again too, thought you were going manorexic on us  :Wink:  hahah, workout sounds good, get back at it man

----------


## boxa06

> Good to have you back m8! 
> Quick question: Why do you pin U'r shoulder if u know u may experience pain when you can go for l/r glute ?


It's good to be back man  :Smilie:  I've used glutes for most of my shots this cycle and I was due to pin test e on the same night as the HCG so I thought I'd go delt. It was only .2ml of HCG so it wasn't that bad. Glutes are my favourite but I still try rotate with quads so I don't get scar tissue build up.




> glad to have you back, bro! glad to see youre eating again too, thought you were going manorexic on us  hahah, workout sounds good, get back at it man


Thanks bro and yea it felt like I was gonna be a stick if the weight kept dropping lol you should give that workout a go it's pretty awesome.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 75*

Apitite was definitely back last night and today woke up weighing *84.1kgs*  :Wink/Grin:  it was good being back at the gym with all the boys on a Monday night. If I couldn't train I'd hate life! Plan to hit delts and arms tonight.

----------


## little men

gland to hear your on the mend

----------


## boxa06

> gland to hear your on the mend


Thanks bro  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 75*

Had a really good delt and arm session tonight! Did..

*Seated behind head military press* 5 sets pyramided
*Seated db press superset side lateral raises* 4 sets pyramided
*Incline bb front raises superset standing db front raises* 4 sets db raises pyramided

*Bb curls superset weighted bench dips* 4 sets pyramided
*Ez bar preacher curls superset db skull crushes* 4 sets pyramided
*Rupe cable curls strip set* 5 sets
*Cable push down strip set* 5 sets

Weights took 62 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 76*

Woke up weighing *84.1kgs.* Feeling pretty shredded at the moment  :Smilie:  I'll put some new pics up soon! I'm due to hit legs and lower back tonight but my hamstrings are still sore from Sunday's workout so I'll have to go for lower back and quad excersises. I'll also do some abs tonight as I haven't done them since getting sick.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 76*

Trained legs and lower back tonight. Started with dead lifts and for some reason it's taking me ages to get anywhere near my pb for that excercises after stopping for 6 months. Aimed to hit lower back and quads this session as my hams were still tender from Sunday.

*Dead lifts* 6 sets pyramided
*70 degree leg press superset leg extensions* 4 sets pyramided
*Smith machine squats* 2 sets of 50kg for 100 reps (something different :P it hurt!)

*Decline bench bb sit ups* 4 sets
*Fit ball crunches* 4 sets
*Bench leg raises* 4 sets

Weights took 52 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

Hey boxa great to see you are feeling better.

----------


## boxa06

> Hey boxa great to see you are feeling better.


Thanks man  :Smilie:  hate getting sick..

----------


## boxa06

*Day 77*

Woke up weighing *84.5kgs.* Did worked 13 hours of physical work today so I ate carbs in first 6 meals (50g per meal except meal 1) and none in the last 2. So ended up eating 520g protein, 340g carb and 85g fat which combined is 4205 calories. I'd hate to have to do this work every day lol I'd have to eat 5k calories on training days!

Took 1.2ml test e in the right quad.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 78*

Woke up this morning weighing *84.6kgs.* Today is another rest day and will have a carb meal today probably in meal 4 this afternoon with a shake.

Over the last week I've noticed an increase in veins. I had veins popping from when the test kicked in but now I have veins that weren't even visible before popping out eg. Across my chest, across my side and rear delt. I tried to take new pics but they're not showing. I'll try again tomorrow.. My camera sucks!

----------


## boxa06

*I still have a few weeks left plus PCT but I'd like to say thanks to all you guys that have posted, given advice and given support. This cycle wouldn't have gone as well without it!*

----------


## 92G10

Once again man amazing job at your log. Mine wont hold a candle but im more so tracking it just to motivate myself.
Cheers

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> *Day 78*
> Over the last week I've noticed an increase in veins. I had veins popping from when the test kicked in but now I have veins that weren't even visible before popping out eg. Across my chest, across my side and rear delt. I tried to take new pics but they're not showing. I'll try again tomorrow.. My camera sucks!


This is what I like to hear. Sure it doesnt look too suss that you're on gear? lol.

----------


## boxa06

> Once again man amazing job at your log. Mine wont hold a candle but im more so tracking it just to motivate myself.
> Cheers


Thanks again man and I found your new log to follow.




> This is what I like to hear. Sure it doesnt look too suss that you're on gear? lol.


Yea it's pretty cool lol it's pretty suss when you're at the gym with a massive pump and you're in a tank  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 79*

Woke up this morning weighing *85.5kgs!* I made it back up to this weight eating at 3.7k calories instea of 4k... Interesting! I plan to hit back and chest today after meal 2. Always train better with more than 1 meal in me.


*Diet comments* At 3700 calories I had lean gains but at 4000 calories I did notice a bit of fat gain. 3700 is clearly still adding weight for me but it did stall at one stage. It is 400-500 above tdee.
Also I've completely changed from oats to oat bran over the last few weeks. Almost the same macros..

*HCG comments* a few things I has noticed that hcg may help contribute to is increased apitite, muscle gain and veins popping.

*Training comments* I was extremely happy with the training split I followed through most of the cycle and especially this new training split I just began. These are my 2 favourite types of splits even though I don't use them all year round. I also prefer the cardio at 20 mins. It allows me to bulk easier than if I do any more.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 79*

there are some pics i took a few mornings ago..

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Strewth bro. You werent kidding about those veins. Looking great definitely. You must be stoked with the outcome here. 

Nicely done.

----------


## boxa06

> Strewth bro. You werent kidding about those veins. Looking great definitely. You must be stoked with the outcome here. 
> 
> Nicely done.


Haha thanks bro  :Smilie:  I definitely recon going 12 weeks instead of 10 really gives the test e some extra time to do its thing! Very happy with this cycle but hope to keep these gains.. We'll see what happens with PCT.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 79*

Had a mental back and chest session today! Did..

*Flat bb press superset bent over bb row* 5 sets pyramided (max of both were 10 reps 100kg, 5 reps 110kg)
*45 degree incline press superset reverse grip lat pull down* 4 sets pyramided (last set 3 times to failure)
*T bar row superset 30 degree incline flys* 4 sets pyramided
*Bench support reverse flys superset cable pull overs* 4 sets pyramided (last set 3 times to failure)
*Bb shrugs* 4 sets pyramided

Weights took 59 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 79*

*Appetitte* has been up this week! Maybe due to the new training style/split. Snuck in a protein bar yesterday and another 2 today to keep me full.

----------


## ajordana

> *Day 79*
> 
> there are some pics i took a few mornings ago..


holy hell bro.. did you have water hoses surgically implanted in your arms and chest? vascularity is ridiculous man. looking light years ahead of your before pictures too. keep it up bro

----------


## boxa06

> holy hell bro.. did you have water hoses surgically implanted in your arms and chest? vascularity is ridiculous man. looking light years ahead of your before pictures too. keep it up bro


Lol! Woke up one morning and they were just there haha thanks bro I'll smash it out until the end  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 80*

Woke up weighing *84.5kgs.* Weights's dropped but still looking good so doesn't matter! About to hit delts and arms this morning. Pumped!

----------


## t-gunz

solid work mate. 

keep at it, your killing it  :Smilie:

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Haha thanks bro  I definitely recon going 12 weeks instead of 10 really gives the test e some extra time to do its thing! Very happy with this cycle but hope to keep these gains.. We'll see what happens with PCT.


Interesting point raised here. I've 5g of test and some members are advocating a 10 week cycle at 500mg/w whereas my initial plan was 12 weeks at 400mg/w and perhaps up the dose to 500mg for the last 2 weeks to utilise all the test. I'll probably stick with my initial plan though and do the 12 weeks at the slightly lower dose.

----------


## boxa06

> solid work mate. 
> 
> keep at it, your killing it


Thanks man  :Smilie:  it's so sad that it's almost over though




> Interesting point raised here. I've 5g of test and some members are advocating a 10 week cycle at 500mg/w whereas my initial plan was 12 weeks at 400mg/w and perhaps up the dose to 500mg for the last 2 weeks to utilise all the test. I'll probably stick with my initial plan though and do the 12 weeks at the slightly lower dose.


It's a hard decision to make but for me it took 6 weeks for the test e to really kick in so it would be a shame to had finished 4 weeks later. If it kicked in at week 4 it would make sense to stop at week 10 but I think for a first expierience with test e you'd wonna trial it at 12 weeks incase it does take ages to kick in.. I'm very happy with the dose I had chosen but everyone is different bro so you've gotta wait and find out  :Wink/Grin:  you're almost ready to start soon huh

----------


## boxa06

*Day 80*

Just trained delts and arms..

*Side lateral raises superset military press* 5 sets pyramided
*Single leaning db side lat raises superset with single cable lat raises* 4 sets pyramided

*Standing preacher ez bar curls superset skull crushes* 5 sets pyramided (skull crusher pb 8 reps of 50kgs)
*GIANT SET - cable overhead tri extensions, tri push down, stranding db curls, standing db hammer curls* 4 sets pyramided

Weights took 47 mins plus 20 mins cardio



I'm due for a shot of HCG tonight and it's meant to be my last get e shot tomorrow but a few weeks ago I decided to extend it 1 extra week  :Smilie:  I've got just enough! It's gonna be such a shame to finish because I'm having the best workouts I've ever had in my 5 and a half years of lifting! Intense and heavy! Hope I keep alot after PCT!

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Day 80
> 
> Just trained delts and arms..
> 
> Side lateral raises superset military press 5 sets pyramided
> Single leaning db side lat raises superset with single cable lat raises 4 sets pyramided
> 
> Standing preacher ez bar curls superset skull crushes 5 sets pyramided (skull crusher pb 8 reps of 50kgs)
> GIANT SET - cable overhead tri extensions, tri push down, stranding db curls, standing db hammer curls 4 sets pyramided
> ...


Dont worry man if u continue with no changes in workout or diet ur gonna end up looking better and feeling a lot better when ur done with pct and u can keep most of ur strength post cycle I'm a lot stronger now than before cycle hcg during cycle and nolva/clomid pct is magic...keep us posted.

----------


## boxa06

> Dont worry man if u continue with no changes in workout or diet ur gonna end up looking better and feeling a lot better when ur done with pct and u can keep most of ur strength post cycle I'm a lot stronger now than before cycle hcg during cycle and nolva/clomid pct is magic...keep us posted.


I hope I recover as fast as you are! Your new pics look good and you don't look much different from when you were on cycle  :Smilie:  you gonna get blood work done? I'll probably get it done when I've finished PCT to compare with some I got done before hand.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 81*

Had a shot of HCG last night but before I did it I drew all of it to see how much I had. Looks like I've only got enough for 4 shots all together which is fine. I think I'm shooting 1000-1250iu but you lose some at the end of the syringe every pin. I think I made the solution too strong.

Woke up weighing *85.5kgs* this morning  :Wink/Grin:  plan to hit legs and lower back tonight!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 81*

Just had an awesome leg session!!

*Squats* 8 sets pyramided (pb 10 reps of 160kgs, 6 reps of 180kgs, 3 reps of 200kgs!)
*Verticals leg press superset laying hamstring curls* 5 sets pyramided
*Standing hamstring curls superset leg extensions* 5 sets pyramided

*Decline bench sit ups* 4 sets
*Decline bench leg raises* 4 sets

Weights took 69 mins (took my time warming into the squats) plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 81*

Took 1.2ml in the left quad! That's the 12 weeks down but I have 2.3ml left for week 13. My gf booked me a holiday for next week so I'm due to pin this Friday (I'll be home) and last shot on Tuesday night but I'm leaving Monday morning. Not sure if I should pack the shot or just have it before I leave. At least on this holiday there is a gym nearby plus one in the resort and all I'll be doing is training, eating, sleeping and relaxing  :Smilie:  I'm gonna pack tins of tuna, protein power, oats, vitamins and even scales lol I don't care I'll bring the kitchen! Lmao!

Also I've noticed my balls have recovered a bit today  :Smilie:  HCG must be working!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 82*

Woke up this morning weighing *85.1kgs.* My boys are definitely back after that second shot of HCG so hopefully this will make PCT easy. I plan to hit back and chest tonight can't wait!

----------


## Hitman Heimler

Good to see that the boys are back in town... HCG can be a ball saver, and gain keeper. Oh you're very right it will help. Looking good man; can't wait for the next set of pics.

----------


## boxa06

> Good to see that the boys are back in town... HCG can be a ball saver, and gain keeper. Oh you're very right it will help. Looking good man; can't wait for the next set of pics.


Thanks man and I'll get another set of pics up at the end of the week. HCG is the shit  :Smilie:

----------


## auslifta

Looking really good in the latest pics mate. You have done a real solid job this cycle. I bet your glad you got the HCG  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## boxa06

> Looking really good in the latest pics mate. You have done a real solid job this cycle. I bet your glad you got the HCG


I'm very glad I got it  :Smilie:  thanks and congrats on the promotion bro!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 82*

just trained back and chest..

*wide lat pull down superset 30 degree inline db press* 5 sets pyramided (max was 120kgs 10 reps/ 45kgs 10/15 reps with spot)
*close grip cable row superset wide grip dips* 4 sets pyramided (dips were 25-15 reps failure)
*close grip chin ups superset flat db flys* 4 sets pyramided
*up right rows superset cable pull overs* 4 sets pyramided

weights took 45 mins plus 30 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 82*

At training my left shoulder felt fine but when i cooled off my left elbow started to kill! it feels like tennis elbow which i've had years ago. i've got an ice pack on it as i'm typing this.. hope it's not here to stay!

----------


## boxa06

Some pics from training..

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Mate if I can get results like that i'll be stoked.

----------


## boxa06

> Mate if I can get results like that i'll be stoked.


You will bro!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 83*

Woke up weighing *85.2kgs.* My elbow hasn't hurt since putting ice on it last night but I might go buy some anti inflammatory gel to put on it. The real test will be when doing weights. 

Due for shoulders and arms either tonight or tomorrow morning (Australia Day public holiday). It's my last session until Saturday.

Left quad is killing me from that pin Monday night. Dam quads suck to pin even after all this time!

----------


## gym_junki

Well done mate had a read through you achieved great results from such a low dose. Keep up the good work.
Melb or syd??

----------


## little men

looking good, goodto see the weight going up again, your on the home stretch now

----------


## boxa06

> Well done mate had a read through you achieved great results from such a low dose. Keep up the good work.
> Melb or syd??


Thanks for following  :Smilie:  Adelaide mate




> looking good, goodto see the weight going up again, your on the home stretch now


Thanks bro I'm trying the get shredded at this final stage

----------


## boxa06

*Day 83*

Officially decided to make today a rest day so added 50g of carbs to meal 4 and that'll be it for the day. Plan to hit delts and arms tomorrow morning on Australia day before heading to the beach  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## t-gunz

whats plans after this?

----------


## boxa06

> whats plans after this?


I think just try keep all my gains and train hard for the rest of the year and I think I'll do it again next summer  :Smilie:

----------


## auslifta

> Some pics from training..


You've done really well with this mate. It shows how moderate dose of test alone is really only what alot of first/second/third cycles needs. What you have achieved is from your dedication, pre cycle prep, and proper laid out diet that was followed. This should be an example to what can be achieved without the need to add 2-4 extra compounds. Enjoy your Aussie day tomorrow.

----------


## boxa06

> You've done really well with this mate. It shows how moderate dose of test alone is really only what alot of first/second/third cycles needs. What you have achieved is from your dedication, pre cycle prep, and proper laid out diet that was followed. This should be an example to what can be achieved without the need to add 2-4 extra compounds. Enjoy your Aussie day tomorrow.


Thanks bro that's quite a compliment! Couldn't have done it without your help  :Smilie:  have a great Aussie day.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 84*

Woke up weighing *85.5kgs.* Plan to hit shoulders, arms and possibly some abs this mornig. Hope my elbow is ok during training, I'll use anti inflammatory gel pre workout.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 84*

Feeling a bit fatigued from all the hardcore training lately but managed a good session today. Went slightly lighter and had no trouble with my elbow  :Smilie: 

*Seated bb shoulder press* 5 sets pyramided (max 20 reps 50kgs, 15 reps 60kgs rest 10 secs another 6 reps then again another 3 reps)
*Side lateral raises triple drop set* 3 sets failure
*Front db raises* 3 sets failure

*Cable bar curls superset push down* 5 sets pyramided
*Cable rope curls superset rope push down* 4 sets pyramided
*Cable bent over circle rope curls superset cable rope French press* 4 sets high volume

*Decline bb sit ups* 4 sets
*End of bench leg raises* 4 sets

Weights took 60 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## mrbradg

Impressive results and great info. Will be doing a cycle very soon like yours and this has helped me a ton. Keep it up bro!

----------


## boxa06

> Impressive results and great info. Will be doing a cycle very soon like yours and this has helped me a ton. Keep it up bro!


Thanks mate! Will you also be keeping a log?

----------


## mrbradg

> Thanks mate! Will you also be keeping a log?


I've thought about it. That way I can be held accountable. Seems to be worth it according to this thread! 

The only thing I'm concerned about is my post cycle and keeping my gains.

----------


## boxa06

> I've thought about it. That way I can be held accountable. Seems to be worth it according to this thread! 
> 
> The only thing I'm concerned about is my post cycle and keeping my gains.


It's good to record it so you can always look back and it doesn't help with accountability plus support from others.

If everything is done correctly you should keep alot of gains. I actually think I'll lift harder during PCT than on cycle to try keep my gains. At the end at least you know you gave it your all!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 85*

Woke up weighing *85kgs.* I was at the beach all day yesterday and my 4th meal ended up being marinated chicken breast with 1 slice of bread. Tasted so good! I know it was marinated in a sugary concoction but I rarely cheat and at least it was breast!

This morning I took a shot of 1.1ml in the left glute. It was due tonight but since I have to move my last shot forward by 1.5 days I moved this one forward by half a day. I have about 1.1-1.2ml left for Monday mornings shot in 3 days time. That will sadly be my last test e shot. Hopefully blood levels remain stable through this messing around!

Today is a rest day and brought a 50g carb meal I'll have soon.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 85*

I ran out of mass gainer protein yesterday so I'll go back to my wpi/dextrose mix that I usually use. This is the diet that I'll be using until the end of PCT. I'll be keeping most things the same but I'll re write it and post it anyway.

Diet 
Protein /carbs/fat

Meal 1 8.30 am
124g of oat bran
300g egg whites
30g whey
Universal animal pak
500mg vit c
69/82/10

Meal 2 10.30-11am
220g chicken breast
210g veggies
70/15/7

Meal 3 1.30pm
Same as meal 2

Meal 4 4-4.30pm (pre wo)
Large tin of tuna
124g oat bran mixed in 30g of protein powder
77/82/16

Meal 5 7-7.30pm (pwo)
45g wpi
84g dextrose
40/80/0

Meal 6 8.30pm
300g home made lean beef or kangaroo pattys
200g veggies
90/10/15

Meal 7 11pm
50g micellar casien
8 1000mg fish oil tabs
1 500mg calcium tab
40/2/9

Total 456/286/64
Total calories 3544


Notes
When I train in the morning I will take in meal 1 plus half of the carbs from pre wo meal in 1 go. Then have my pwo meal. The ppwo meal I have been adding in the rest of pre wo meal 40g carbs and finding this works well to spread out carbs evenly. Also when I train in the morning I will still have that larger red meat meal at night as this is when I always get really hungry and I think that meal will tie me over nicely.

When I eat kangaroo in meal 6 sometimes I add fat to make up the fat macros as roo is leaner than beef.

I try to get a balance of protein and energy at 50/50.

On rest days I won't eat pre or pwo meal but am starting to have carbs in the first few meals so make sure I am caloric surplus. If I am doing labour intesive work (2nd job) I will add more carbs while I'm working.

----------


## Bulkn

Question, meal 2 and 6, how did you get so much protein from that? Kangaroo and chicken have about 22g protein per 100g.

----------


## boxa06

> Question, meal 2 and 6, how did you get so much protein from that? Kangaroo and chicken have about 22g protein per 100g.


I should have mentioned that all weight is cooked weight. So my kangaroo before it is cooked weighs 440g then when I cook it, it's around 300g. Also chicken is around 315g then ends up being 220g.

----------


## mrbradg

So, is the HCG worth it or needed for a test only cycle in your opinion?

----------


## 92G10

Very nice man. Good to see your doing well... your gains are pretty crazy. I just updated my log missed about 5 days worth of posts. Just been really crazy.

----------


## boxa06

> So, is the HCG worth it or needed for a test only cycle in your opinion?


Definitely worth it! As long as I can get it I'd run it at the end of every cycle.




> Very nice man. Good to see your doing well... your gains are pretty crazy. I just updated my log missed about 5 days worth of posts. Just been really crazy.


Thanks mate! I'll check out your log and see how you're going.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 86*

Woke up weighing *84.9kgs.* I don't think I'm eating enough on my rest days! I think
That has been my only weak point throughout this cycle. I really have to get that right!

Trained legs and lower back after meal 1 but had to adjust my workout because I got sunburn on thurs and didn't wonna lean any bars on my back.

*Dead lifts off the rack* 7 sets sets pyramided
*Walking db lunges* 4 sets pyramided
*Db squats superset db stiff legged deads* 4 sets pyramided
*Leg extensions superset laying hamstring curls* 3 sets pyramided using pause 10 seconds twice every set

Weights took 60 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 87*

Woke up weighing *85.2kgs.* Had a BBQ at my mums last night so ate heaps of meat  :Smilie:  about to hit chest and back then head to work. It's my last day at work for a week!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 87*

Just hit chest and back. Didn't have as much energy as usual as I went hard yesterday plus cleaned my house for 5 hours with my gf for before we go on holiday tomorrow. It was also hot all day so I just felt dehydrated and had lack of ATP. I was empty after the second excercise and decided to listen to my body for once!

*Db bench supported rows superset flat db press* 6 sets pyramided (max, row was 6 reps 42.5kgs, press 6/10 reps 50kgs with spot)
*Pull ups superset 45 degree incline smith machine press* 4 sets pyramided
*Medium grip cable row superset cable flys* 2 sets rest pause twice, high volume

*Cable crunches* 4 sets pyramided
*Bench heal extensions* 4 sets (know idea what to call them lol)

Weights took 50 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## mrbradg

Looking good man. I almost got all my gear and going to run a cycle just like yours. Still unsure about the HCG but reading more on it. Keep hitting it hard and have fun on holiday!

----------


## boxa06

> Looking good man. I almost got all my gear and going to run a cycle just like yours. Still unsure about the HCG but reading more on it. Keep hitting it hard and have fun on holiday!


Yea read up on it.. Thanks man!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 88*

Woke up weighing *85.7kgs!* Gonna take my last shot this morning then head to the airport.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 88*

Ended up having 1.45ml test e in the vial so I took it all in the right glute! Also took a who of HCG last night and it kinda looks like the vial is empty after only 3 shots! Hopefully enough for my last! Half my suitcase is protein powder, oats, scales, vitamins etc. I'm not even exaggerating! My gf is looking at me going wtf hahaha

----------


## b1ackhawk40

nice work bro keep up the hard work not goin to lie you inspire me. I think I might do a similar cycle.

----------


## boxa06

> nice work bro keep up the hard work not goin to lie you inspire me. I think I might do a similar cycle.


Thanks man and I hope this log has helped you!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 88*

*Away on holiday*

Today was a rest day because I travelled for 5 hours to get to our holiday destination. Staying in a 5 star resort but I've brought all my scales, vitamins, oat bran, protein powder etc. Went to the supermarket and bought staples like tuna, eggs and other things as we're only going to be eating out twice a day and I need 6-8 meals a day.

Apitite has been through the roof today!

*Decided to delete all the estimates because it's kinda doing my head in on holiday! I will accept it as a week of lighter dieting while still trying to eat as best I can without all the counting.*

----------


## boxa06

*Day 89*

*Away on holiday*

Woke up weighing *85.9kgs!* I actually thought I'd lost weight yesterday lol plan on hitting delts and arms today.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 89*

*Away on holiday*

Had a ruthless delt and arm session at the gym here.

*Seated db press superset standing bi curls* 5 sets pyramided
*Standing military press superset hammer curls* 4 sets pyramided
*Side laterals superset reverse cable curls* 4 sets pyramided

*Bent arm side laterals superset db French press* 4 sets pyramided
*Cable side laterals superset kick backs* 4 sets pyramided
*Db front raises superset over head tri extensions with angled bar* 4 sets pyramided

Weights took 49 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## fattexan

Enjoy your vacation! Awesome results, glad I got a chance to check in.

----------


## boxa06

> Enjoy your vacation! Awesome results, glad I got a chance to check in.


Thanks man hope all is going well for you

----------


## boxa06

*Day 90

Away on holiday*

Woke up this morning weighing *86.4kgs!* Had a smaller than usual breakfast this morning (pre work out) as my weight went up a fair bit yesterday. Don't look much different maybe just more fuller. Training legs this morning!

----------


## dooie

> Day 90
> 
> Away on holiday
> 
> Woke up this morning weighing 86.4kgs! Had a smaller than usual breakfast this morning (pre work out) as my weight went up a fair bit yesterday. Don't look much different maybe just more fuller. Training legs this morning!
> 
> 7.30am
> 100g bacon, 1 egg plus 3 whites and 50g low fat cheese
> 30g whey with 124g oat bran
> 48/0/13 plus 39/82/10


You've just overtaken me at my heaviest ;( goodwork bro! Hope you keep a lot of your gains! Are you keeping this thread open through PCT?

----------


## boxa06

> You've just overtaken me at my heaviest ;( goodwork bro! Hope you keep a lot of your gains! Are you keeping this thread open through PCT?


Haha thanks bro! Yea I'm keeping this log through PCT and I'll be posting pics too. Good luck with the dieting for the shoot  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 90*

Had a pretty good leg session except the lady at the gym made me put my shoes back on while doing squats and there was no mirror infront of me which was fkn shiit!

*Squats* 7 sets pyramided (max 160kg 8 reps and 180kg 4 reps not happy!!)
*Giant set* walking lunges, db squats, db stiff legged deads and front squats, 5 sets pyramided
*Giant set* seated leg curls, leg extensions, 30 sec bike sprint, 2 sets of burning!

Weights took 62 mins plus 20 mind cardio

----------


## Dytum

Good results! Keeep it goin!

----------


## boxa06

> Good results! Keeep it goin!


Thanks mate!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 91

Away on holiday*

Woke up weighing *86.4kgs!* Gonna hit back and chest this morning!

----------


## little men

hope your enjoying your holiday mate, weight has gone up again thats awsome, cant wait to see the next round of pics

----------


## boxa06

*Day 91*

Was pretty tired so I chose the shortest most full on back and chest session I could think of lol must be tired from all the swimming, walking and other stuff  :Smilie: 

*DTP* flat bb press superset low pulley row, 24 sets!

Weights took 46 mins plus 20 mind cardio

----------


## boxa06

> hope your enjoying your holiday mate, weight has gone up again thats awsome, cant wait to see the next round of pics


Thanks bro! I'll have heaps of pics to put up when I get back.

----------


## mrbradg

> Thanks bro! I'll have heaps of pics to put up when I get back.


Ditto. Can't wait for pics! About to start my cycle in about a week. This has been an outstanding log.

----------


## boxa06

> Ditto. Can't wait for pics! About to start my cycle in about a week. This has been an outstanding log.


Thanks man I'll get those pics up ASAP

----------


## ajordana

> Thanks man I'll get those pics up ASAP


cant wait bro! you were lookin damn juicy in those last pics no homo  :Wink:  hahaha, your cycle is over correct?

----------


## boxa06

> cant wait bro! you were lookin damn juicy in those last pics no homo  hahaha, your cycle is over correct?


Haha thanks bro! Yea had my last shot on Monday so will start pct in a week and a half.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 92

Away on holiday*

Yesterday afternoon my scales were playing up so I couldn't get a correct reading. It says I'm 87 the 88 then 89 then 90 then 91kgs in the space of a minute. I'm guessing I was *87kgs* this morning. Also my kitchen scales has been doing the same. It may be the humity or something!

Trained delts and arms this morning..

*Clean and press from waist* 5 sets pyramided
*Up right row superset push press* 4 sets pyramided
*Bent over reverse flys superset bent arm side laterals* 4 sets pyramided

*Giant set* db French press, seated db curls, cable angle bar push downs, cable flat bar wide curls, cable flat bar overhead extensions, cable rope curls. 4 sets pyramided high volume.

Weights took 57 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 92*

My girlfriend recons I'm looking massive! I feel as if I've filled out my muscles from eating so much the last 4 days. From today I'm gonna really watch what I eat so I don't get fat!

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> *Day 92*
> 
> My girlfriend recons I'm looking massive! I feel as if I've filled out my muscles from eating so much the last 4 days. From today I'm gonna really watch what I eat so I don't get fat!


What did the missus have to say about all this? Sounds like she's been supportive. Mine doesnt know yet!

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Day 92
> 
> My girlfriend recons I'm looking massive! I feel as if I've filled out my muscles from eating so much the last 4 days. From today I'm gonna really watch what I eat so I don't get fat!


Can't wait for the pixxxxxx.

----------


## boxa06

> What did the missus have to say about all this? Sounds like she's been supportive. Mine doesnt know yet!


My girl has been really supportive and understands completely. She trains with me, we eat the same and share the same lifestyle so it's not a big deal to her. You gonna tell your girl bro?




> Can't wait for the pixxxxxx.


It'll be a good time to put side by side all the before and after pics  :Smilie:  can't wait to see the difference!

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> My girl has been really supportive and understands completely. She trains with me, we eat the same and share the same lifestyle so it's not a big deal to her. You gonna tell your girl bro?


Thats great you share the same lifestyle. I certainly wouldnt find a girl that way inclined here where I live. There are absolutely zero fit chicks at my gym. If I met a Christina Halkiopoulous type chick, i'd be snagged hook, line, and sinker. 

To be honest with you mate I'm not sure I will tell my chick. We havent been together that long so its not ultra serious yet. She's a bit naive so I reckon I can get away with claiming its all diet and training. We'll see what happens.

----------


## boxa06

> Thats great you share the same lifestyle. I certainly wouldnt find a girl that way inclined here where I live. There are absolutely zero fit chicks at my gym. If I met a Christina Halkiopoulous type chick, i'd be snagged hook, line, and sinker. 
> 
> To be honest with you mate I'm not sure I will tell my chick. We havent been together that long so its not ultra serious yet. She's a bit naive so I reckon I can get away with claiming its all diet and training. We'll see what happens.


Maybe you need to change gym  :2jk:  Christina Halkiopoulos has a crazy bod!

Well if it's not ultra serious I wouldn't say anything either. It's not far from the truth claiming its diet and training because without it you wouldn't get results lol

----------


## boxa06

*Day 93

Away on holiday*

Humidity has dropped so my scales worked this morning and I weighed *86.3kgs.* About to go hit legs this morning!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 93

Away on holiday*

Just trained legs and lower back! Good session!

*Straight legged dead lifts* 5 sets pyramided (max 120kg 8 reps, 140kg 4 reps)
*45 degree leg press* 4 sets pyramided rest pause technique twice
*Alternating db lunges* 4 sets pyramided
*leg curls superset leg extensions* 3 sets pyramided rest pause technique twice

Weights took 60 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## Maka

Enjoy ur holiday m8 u deserv it. Eat as much BBQ as u want and stay away from maccas.

----------


## boxa06

> Enjoy ur holiday m8 u deserv it. Eat as much BBQ as u want and stay away from maccas.


Thanks man  :Smilie:  there's no maccas around here lol

----------


## t-gunz

where you on holidays atm mate? 

we are going to hawaii in may cant wait  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

> where you on holidays atm mate? 
> 
> we are going to hawaii in may cant wait


In north queensland bro but heading back home tomorrow morning  :Frown:  Hawaii would be a great holiday!

----------


## ajordana

> In north queensland bro but heading back home tomorrow morning  Hawaii would be a great holiday!


i agree! id love to visit hawaii! id like to visit australia someday too haha. post some damn post cycle pics! :]

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> i agree! id love to visit hawaii! id like to visit australia someday too haha. post some damn post cycle pics! :]


^^^ what he said !!!

----------


## boxa06

> i agree! id love to visit hawaii! id like to visit australia someday too haha. post some damn post cycle pics! :]





> ^^^ what he said !!!


Hahaha they're coming! I just got home then had to go into work for a few hours so tonight or tomorrow night at the latest I'll post up a the pics I have with comparisons to pre cycle pics  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 94*

Didn't get to weigh myself because I packed the scale and had to leave for the airport at 5am. Traveled all day and got home at 12ish then had to head into work for a few hours. Today is meant to be a rest day but I feel screwed from traveling plus I'm really happy with the training I've done the last 5 days while away. Gonna get back into full routine tomorrow and also back into the gym for chest and back.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 94*

Took the last of my HCG which wasn't much.. I've learnt for next time.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> *Day 94*
> 
> Took the last of my HCG which wasn't much.. I've learnt for next time.


Did your marbles show signs of life from the HCG bro?

----------


## boxa06

> Did your marbles show signs of life from the HCG bro?


Yea it definitely helped but I screwed up by making it too concentrated when I mixed it. You gonna start a log bro?

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Yea it definitely helped but I screwed up by making it too concentrated when I mixed it. You gonna start a log bro?


How many ml of BS water did you mix with the 5000iu?

I'm keen to start a log and will probably get something sorted in the next couple of days.

----------


## boxa06

> How many ml of BS water did you mix with the 5000iu?
> 
> I'm keen to start a log and will probably get something sorted in the next couple of days.


Ok get this.. I got 2ml that came with the HCG kit. I was planning on mixing the whole lot into the vial but when I cracked open the amp that the water came in, some glass cracked into the amp. I had never used an amp before and my mate wasn't around to show me through this. I wish I had a filtered needle but I had no idea where to get one! Anyways the glass sank to the bottom as I thought it might so I took 1ml out of the amp safely and thought that it would be enough. It basically worked out to be .2ml is 1000iu but you don't realize when you draw you lose .1ml every time that gets stuck at the end of the syringe. So I was basically left with 3 decent sized shots. Learn from my mistakes bro.

----------


## xo3et

Looking big mate, another example how preparing and not rushing into things really does pay off.

----------


## boxa06

> Looking big mate, another example how preparing and not rushing into things really does pay off.


Thanks man  :Smilie:  I'll upload more pics tomorrow

----------


## boxa06

*Day 95

Back in routine*

Woke up this morning weighing *86.8kgs!* I will start PCT in a week from today. Due to hit chest and back tonight  :Smilie: 

I forgot to mention I had trouble again with my elbow last week and really noticed it while doing flat bb press. I think this movement is aggravating it as it did a few weeks ago when I did it. I'll stick to dumbells for a while as I prefer them anyway!

----------


## ajordana

> Hahaha they're coming! I just got home then had to go into work for a few hours so tonight or tomorrow night at the latest I'll post up a the pics I have with comparisons to pre cycle pics


from last night.. tick tock boxa  :Wink:

----------


## boxa06

> from last night.. tick tock boxa


They're coming after training lol they're on my gf's camera, her phone and my camera so there's a bit of mucking around but I'll do it  :Smilie:

----------


## ajordana

hahah sounds good my man! are you still planning on day one/now side by sides?

----------


## boxa06

> hahah sounds good my man! are you still planning on day one/now side by sides?


Yea I recon I'll post a few before and a few after shots so it's easy to compare

----------


## boxa06

*Day 95*

Back and chest  :Smilie: 

*Flat db press superset wide lat pull down* 5 sets pyramided (max press 50kgs 6/10 reps with spot, pull down 120kg 10 reps)
*High row superset 45 degree incline db press* 4 sets pyramided
*30 degree incline flys superset single db rows* 4 sets pyramided
*Bench reverse flys superset db shrugs* 4 sets pyramided

Weights took 58 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## little men

cant wait to see your progress shots, keen to see how much is kept after pct, im 3 days in and noticing a loss of sex drive, hoping doesnt last to long b4 im back to normal

----------


## Gym_

Slow down mate ya puting the rest of us to shame..lol

----------


## boxa06

*Day 95*

Pics before cycle...

----------


## boxa06

*Day 95*

Pics from the last few weeks of cycle...

----------


## boxa06

> cant wait to see your progress shots, keen to see how much is kept after pct, im 3 days in and noticing a loss of sex drive, hoping doesnt last to long b4 im back to normal


good luck with PCT man and check out the pics  :Smilie: 




> Slow down mate ya puting the rest of us to shame..lol


hahaha thanks mate!

----------


## ajordana

amazing gains bro, the vascularity increase is ridiculous, not many veins showing in before pictures and theyre bulging everywhere now, congrats on the successful cycle bro

----------


## boxa06

> amazing gains bro, the vascularity increase is ridiculous, not many veins showing in before pictures and theyre bulging everywhere now, congrats on the successful cycle bro


Thanks bro and it was good to see em all side by side for the first time, such a difference!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 96*

Woke up this morning starving and weighing *86.6kgs.* It's been 8 days now since my last shot and I don't feel any different yet. Still high labido, crazy strength and just feeling good. Due to hit delts and arms tonight.

----------


## little men

you look tough, good job, i hanging for my next cycle lol, got to catch up... good work man its paid off

----------


## boxa06

> you look tough, good job, i hanging for my next cycle lol, got to catch up... good work man its paid off


Thanks man  :Smilie:  hope I can keep these gains

----------


## boxa06

*Day 96*

So hungry during the day! Had some oats with my meals because they just weren't enough. Considering adding some wholemeal past to my meals during the day to keep my full because the veggies just don't cut it anymore.

----------


## stevey_6t9

Hey man glad to see everything is all good. Great gains and its really good to see a well planned successful cycle.

Congrats!

----------


## boxa06

> Hey man glad to see everything is all good. Great gains and its really good to see a well planned successful cycle.
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks bro! Can't believe it's all over already! In those last pics I recon I got as tanned as you  :7up:

----------


## dooie

YOUR VEINS!!! FUARK! Good job boxa!!
I don't wanna be natty anymore =(

----------


## boxa06

> YOUR VEINS!!! FUARK! Good job boxa!!
> I don't wanna be natty anymore =(


Hahaha thanks bro  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## ajordana

yeah man your back blew up, nice tan in the afterpics too hahah, helps bring out the definition

----------


## boxa06

> yeah man your back blew up, nice tan in the afterpics too hahah, helps bring out the definition


I have a phobia that my back is lagging so I really tried to make it grow through this cycle

----------


## boxa06

*Day 96*

Measurement comparisons from day 1..

*Quads* day 1 24.5" *Now 26.75"*
*Chest* day 1 43" *Now 46"*
*Arms* day 1 15.25" *Now 16.125"*
*Waist* day 1 31" *Now 32.75"*
*Calves* day 1 16" *Now 17.25"*

----------


## mrbradg

Patiently waited for the latest pics and I wasn't disappointed. Your hard work has shown in these pics. Way to go man! I'm doing almost the same cycle and cannot wait to start in a day or two.

----------


## boxa06

> Patiently waited for the latest pics and I wasn't disappointed. Your hard work has shown in these pics. Way to go man! I'm doing almost the same cycle and cannot wait to start in a day or two.


Thanks man  :Smilie:  hope you've decided to make a log for us to follow

----------


## mrbradg

> Thanks man  hope you've decided to make a log for us to follow


Upon your suggestion and the great help I've seen here, yes sir I am. Not sure if I can post every single day due to work but I'll try.

----------


## xo3et

Superb results. Your looking very good mate and the change is BIG  :Smilie: 

Coming off cycle is noticed and i could really feel it. Some advice would be to get yourself headstrong now and remain in the same routine, keep the food coming in and keep the training intense. 

Great log and great results..

----------


## boxa06

> Upon your suggestion and the great help I've seen here, yes sir I am. Not sure if I can post every single day due to work but I'll try.


Good decision man! I'll be following so pm me the link and I'll give input wherever I can  :Smilie: 




> Superb results. Your looking very good mate and the change is BIG 
> 
> Coming off cycle is noticed and i could really feel it. Some advice would be to get yourself headstrong now and remain in the same routine, keep the food coming in and keep the training intense. 
> 
> Great log and great results..


Thanks man  :Smilie:  I've got so many things to start with my pct.. Vit c pwo, daa and bcaa's as well the nolva/clomid. Thanks for the advice and all the best with your pct also bro!

----------


## rombus.

> Yea it definitely helped but I screwed up by making it too concentrated when I mixed it. You gonna start a log bro?


did it hurt during the injection?

----------


## boxa06

> did it hurt during the injection?


Na not at all..

----------


## boxa06

*Day 96*

Trained delts and arms tonight..

*Db shoulder press* 6 sets pyramided (max 37.5kgs 6/10 reps with a spot)
*Bb clean and press superset bb curls* 5 sets pyramided
*Db standing side lateral raises superset seated db curls* 5 sets pyramided
*Skull crushes superset bent arm side lateral raises* 5 sets pyramided
*Double kick backs superset front db raises* 5 sets pyramided

Weights took 50mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Looking stacked there mate. You've done well. Your lifts are impressive. I'm heavier than you and I cant lift that amount of weight. F**k I got some catching up to do, heh.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Ok get this.. I got 2ml that came with the HCG kit. I was planning on mixing the whole lot into the vial but when I cracked open the amp that the water came in, some glass cracked into the amp. I had never used an amp before and my mate wasn't around to show me through this. I wish I had a filtered needle but I had no idea where to get one! Anyways the glass sank to the bottom as I thought it might so I took 1ml out of the amp safely and thought that it would be enough. It basically worked out to be .2ml is 1000iu but you don't realize when you draw you lose .1ml every time that gets stuck at the end of the syringe. So I was basically left with 3 decent sized shots. Learn from my mistakes bro.


Did they send you some BS water in a vial? Interesting. I normally just get it in a little plastic bottle from the needle exchange. Did you take it sub-q or IM?

----------


## boxa06

> Did they send you some BS water in a vial? Interesting. I normally just get it in a little plastic bottle from the needle exchange. Did you take it sub-q or IM?


The HCG power came in a vial and the water came in a 2ml glass amp which I had trouble with. Can you get the water from a needle exchange? I did IM.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> The HCG power came in a vial and the water came in a 2ml glass amp which I had trouble with. Can you get the water from a needle exchange? I did IM.


Yep. The exchange has all the tools - insulin syringes, alcohol wipes, sharps containers, and mini bottles of BS water. You should be able to purchase it from the chemist too but i've never needed to 'cause the exchange gives it to you for free.

----------


## boxa06

> Yep. The exchange has all the tools - insulin syringes, alcohol wipes, sharps containers, and mini bottles of BS water. You should be able to purchase it from the chemist too but i've never needed to 'cause the exchange gives it to you for free.


I new about all the other stuff but didn't know they had bottles of BS water. Oh well, I've learnt for next time. Thanks for the info bro.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 97

9 days since my last shot*

Woke up this morning weighing *86.7kgs.* I'm starting to feel a bit average. Last night I still had the strength but energy levels are starting to drop and it's only been 9 days since my last shot. I'll have to dig deep for legs tonight!

----------


## ajordana

> *Day 97
> 
> 9 days since my last shot*
> 
> Woke up this morning weighing *86.7kgs.* I'm starting to feel a bit average. Last night I still had the strength but energy levels are starting to drop and it's only been 9 days since my last shot. I'll have to dig deep for legs tonight!


dont slow down, bro. keep the motivation and bust that ass just as hard as before!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 97*

Lately I've been starving throughout the day so I've added in come wholemeal pasta. Also I was thinking I'll have to eat now for my new weight and not my old weight!

Diet
Protein /carbs/fat

Meal 1 8.30 am
124g of oat bran
300g egg whites
30g whey
Universal animal pak
500mg vit c
69/82/10

Meal 2 10.30-11am
220g chicken breast (cooked weight)
110g wholemeal pasta (cooked weight)
100g veggies
77/35/8

Meal 3 1.30pm
Same as meal 2
77/35/8

Meal 4 4-4.30pm (pre wo)
Large tin of tuna
124g oat bran mixed in 30g of protein powder
77/82/16

Meal 5 7-7.30pm (pwo)
45g wpi
84g dextrose
40/80/0

Meal 6 8.30pm
300g home made lean beef or kangaroo pattys
200g veggies
90/10/15

Meal 7 11pm
50g micellar casien
8 1000mg fish oil tabs
1 500mg calcium tab
40/2/9

Total 470/326/66
Total calories 3778


Notes
When I train in the morning I will take in meal 1 plus half of the carbs from pre wo meal in 1 go. Then have my pwo meal. The ppwo meal I have been adding in the rest of pre wo meal 40g carbs and finding this works well to spread out carbs evenly. Also when I train in the morning I will still have that larger red meat meal at night as this is when I always get really hungry and I think that meal will tie me over nicely.

When I eat kangaroo in meal 6 sometimes I add fat to make up the fat macros as roo is leaner than beef.

I try to get a balance of protein and energy at 50/50.

On rest days I won't eat pre or pwo meal but am starting to have carbs in the first few meals so make sure I am caloric surplus. If I am doing labour intesive work (2nd job) I will add more carbs while I'm working.

----------


## boxa06

> dont slow down, bro. keep the motivation and bust that ass just as hard as before!


Thanks for the support bro I'll keep going heavy and smashing it as hard as I can

----------


## boxa06

*Day 97

9 days after last shot*

I forgot what it feels like to be natural! Energy levels are low but I still managed to lift heavy!

*squats* 8 sets pyramided (max 200kgs 4 reps)
*db alt lunges superset straight legged db dead lifts*  4 sets pyramided
*single standing hamstring curls superset leg extensions* 4 sets pyramided

*hanging leg raises* 4 sets
*cable crunches* 4 sets

weights took 51 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 97

9 days after last shot*

Today I started dosing *d Aspartic Acid* dosed twice daily at 3g per dose. From Saturday (next training session) I will start taking BCAA's during training and VIT C PWO.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Day 97
> 
> 9 days after last shot
> 
> Today I started dosing d Aspartic Acid dosed twice daily at 3g per dose. From Saturday (next training session) I will start taking BCAA's during training and VIT C PWO.


What is that???

----------


## boxa06

> What is that???


It's the only scientifically proven over the counter test booster. I did alot of research and found studies that it increased natural test levels by 33% so thought I'd add it to my PCT.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 98

10 days after my last shot*

Woke up weighing *86.4kgs.* Worked my physical job today so I thought I would try spread my carbs more evenly throughout the day. Had 1 as per normal, then for the next 5 meals I'll have around 35g or carbs per meal. Then for meal 7 and 8 I'll cut them out.

----------


## mrbradg

Have you done recent measurements bro?

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> It's the only scientifically proven over the counter test booster. I did alot of research and found studies that it increased natural test levels by 33% so thought I'd add it to my PCT.


Good idea I used animal test and it was alright.

----------


## boxa06

> Have you done recent measurements bro?


Yea man they were on the last page a few posts below the before and after pics I'll copy and paste here for ya..

Day 96

Measurement comparisons from day 1..

Quads day 1 24.5" Now 26.75"
Chest day 1 43" Now 46"
Arms day 1 15.25" Now 16.125"
Waist day 1 31" Now 32.75"
Calves day 1 16" Now 17.25"

----------


## boxa06

> Good idea I used animal test and it was alright.


Gonna try use everything I've ever herd about doing to keep these gains lol

----------


## boxa06

*Day 99

11 days after last shot*

Woke up weighing *86.6kgs.* Haven't dropped much weight at all so far. Today is another rest day then start my 5 day rotation again tomorrow. I have 3 35g carb meals at work and I am finding it good spreading the carbs throughout the day more on rest days. Thinking of changing my split soon as I'll probably not be healing as fast when the test completely wears out. I'm still hitting every muscle group every 3-5 days, thinking of changing to every 4-6 days.

----------


## bob87

wow man full on looking good keep it up

----------


## boxa06

> wow man full on looking good keep it up


Thanks mate  :Smilie:

----------


## MickeyKnox

Boxa, you have inspired many of us. Thank you so much for sharing your experience with us. I have read this entire thread and will continue to follow you throughout your PCT. Once again, fantastic job!

----------


## boxa06

> Boxa, you have inspired many of us. Thank you so much for sharing your experience with us. I have read this entire thread and will continue to follow you throughout your PCT. Once again, fantastic job!


Thanks for following and also for your support  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 100

12 days after last shot*

Woke up this morning weighing *86.5kgs.* Just had meal 1 and gonna go hit chest and back this morning. I will start having *10g of BCAA's* during the workout as of today and also *2-3g of VIT C* pwo (already take .5g in the morning in my animal pak so aiming for 3g daily mega dose to lower cortisol).

----------


## boxa06

*Day 100

12 days after last shot*

Had a pretty good chest and back session. I felt pretty tired and average/natural this morning so I decided to start stickig mostly to compound movements, go heavy and keep the workouts short. Was impressed with my lifts today  :Smilie: 

*30 degree incline db press superset bb row* 6 sets pyramided (max 50kg for 5/9 reps with spot, 110kg for 5 reps)
*Reverse grip lat pull down superset flat db press* 4 sets pyramided (hit the 50kgs for press still)
*Bent over double db rows superset cable flys* 4 sets pyramided

Weights took 45 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 101

13 days after last shot*

Woke up shocked weighing *85kgs.* I feel as if I've dropped a bunch of water.. Another reason for the low weight was I had diarrhea early last night. I suspect it was from the megadose of VIT C but I'll try it one more time tonight before coming to that conclusion.

I'm thinking of changing my routine to a 4 day split but am undecided wheather to go for a straight forward routine or keep the supersets involved to get the maximum workout in a short amount of time. The 2 options I came up with are..

Straight forward
Back
Chest and bi's
Legs
Delts and tri's

Or

Supersetted
Back and tri
Quads and hams
Chest and bi
Delts and abs

----------


## MickeyKnox

i like the fact that you're in and out of the gym in 45mins. short fast and sweet, during the pct, is crucial. keep up the great work Boxa!

----------


## t-gunz

serious one of the best logs ive seen. u gave it hell 

and it paid off nicely.

big increased measurements and the pics are just unreal. very inspiring.

proud of u bro  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

> i like the fact that you're in and out of the gym in 45mins. short fast and sweet, during the pct, is crucial. keep up the great work Boxa!


Yep I'm trying to get in and out fast especially over the next 4 weeks as you said is crucial




> serious one of the best logs ive seen. u gave it hell 
> 
> and it paid off nicely.
> 
> big increased measurements and the pics are just unreal. very inspiring.
> 
> proud of u bro


Thanks heaps bro  :Smilie:  all the support you and the guys have given me on this thread just keeps me going at 110% every week. *I could have never imagined how much of an impact in a positive way, all of the support from you guys gives me!*

----------


## t-gunz

glad we could keep u going when the times get tuff mate.

u got great photos before and after so at least if u ever get down u can refer to them and this log as well.

with the training routine u have got a good choice between 2.

i think the superset one be good as it will tax u hard thus spending less time in the gym whislt doing the old shity pct lol

either option is good though as u def know what ur doing  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

> glad we could keep u going when the times get tuff mate.
> 
> u got great photos before and after so at least if u ever get down u can refer to them and this log as well.
> 
> with the training routine u have got a good choice between 2.
> 
> i think the superset one be good as it will tax u hard thus spending less time in the gym whislt doing the old shity pct lol
> 
> either option is good though as u def know what ur doing


Yea it'll be good to read through this log next time I cycle and improve on anything I thought I could have done better this time round.

I was leaning towards the superset style for PCT so that another vote for that program  :Smilie: 

What's going on with you bro? You stopped that log you were doing. Did you end up going back to keto diet?

----------


## t-gunz

yeah i started that diet and i just got bloated heaps from it. lol must of been carb senstive. but it was low so im not sure.

i was kinda doing keto in a way but not.... for 5 weeks. it was going well but i want to move to a more stable easier to follow diet 

so i signed with a mate of mine and gonna train with him and his diet protocols. so see how things go. just wanna get teh 4 top abs out and ill be pumped haha 

after this next 4 weeks. i might do a slow lean bulk/ try and drop some fat along the way as well but add some size slowy.

----------


## boxa06

> yeah i started that diet and i just got bloated heaps from it. lol must of been carb senstive. but it was low so im not sure.
> 
> i was kinda doing keto in a way but not.... for 5 weeks. it was going well but i want to move to a more stable easier to follow diet 
> 
> so i signed with a mate of mine and gonna train with him and his diet protocols. so see how things go. just wanna get teh 4 top abs out and ill be pumped haha 
> 
> after this next 4 weeks. i might do a slow lean bulk/ try and drop some fat along the way as well but add some size slowy.


Fair enough lol I find I bloat up heaps when I eat carbs without cardio. It sucks! You may as well try get the abs out because it's still summer  :Smilie:  good luck with the new diet and training with your mate. Sometimes it's good to have a change.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 101

13 days after last shot*

Been having to go toilet alot today (number 2) 4 times. It may be the vitamin c but not sure.. All solid though today lol trained delts and arms tonight and felt weaker. So shiit! Pct starts tomorrow..

*Db shoulder press* 5 sets pyramided (max was 37.5kgs for a few reps)
*Db push press super e z bar curls* 4 sets pyramided
*Bent arm side laterals superset standing db curls* 4 sets pyramided
*French press superset seated e z bar raises* 4 sets pyramided
*Single db kick backs superset side laterals* 4 sets pyramided

44 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## gonnagetmebigger

Great great read. Are you using hcg in this cycle?

----------


## JonnyConcrete

Great progress pal, this cycle log has taught me a lot! Thanks.

----------


## boxa06

> Great great read. Are you using hcg in this cycle?


Thanks for following mate. Yea I ended up using HCG the last 4 weeks up until PCT I should update it on the original post.




> Great progress pal, this cycle log has taught me a lot! Thanks.


Thanks man and I'm glad the log has helped you

----------


## boxa06

*Day 102

14 days after last shot

PCT day 1*

Woke up this morning weighing *85.6kgs.* This morning I took liquid tomox 40mg and liquid clomid 100mg and it was disgusting!!! I have to figure out a way to take it that hides the taste. Tonight I'm due to hit legs and lower back.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 102

PCT day 1*

Just trained legs and lower back. Felt pretty good but went heavy and kept it short. Energy was good today and labido is still good, morning wood etc.

*Dead lifts off rack* 6 sets pyramided (max 140kgs 10 reps, 160kgs 5 reps) getting back up there!
*Wide stance Olympic squats* 6 sets pyramided
*70 degree leg press superset hammer strength hamstring curls* 4 sets pyramided (max press was 16 plates)

Weights took 44 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## P_Sesto

Hey Boxa, this is an awesome thread!!! It really has me excited about starting my cycle next month!!!

How tall are you? I would like to get a comparison because my starting weight should be approx 82kg.

Great results tho, I only hope I can see the same.

----------


## little men

> This morning I took liquid tomox 40mg and liquid clomid 100mg and it was disgusting!!! I have to figure out a way to take it that hides the taste. Tonight I'm due to hit legs and lower back.


Hey boxa i put half a mouth full of water in my mouth then squirt chem into mouth then swollow chem + water already in mouth then chase with more water, somtimes you taste it and others you dont but either way even when you do its heaps easier than without anything.

Also got me some d aspartic acid after seeing it in your thread to go with my pct, never heard of it b4 so thanks for sharing again

----------


## boxa06

> Hey Boxa, this is an awesome thread!!! It really has me excited about starting my cycle next month!!!
> 
> How tall are you? I would like to get a comparison because my starting weight should be approx 82kg.
> 
> Great results tho, I only hope I can see the same.


Thanks mate! I'm 177cms, it's about 5'9 1/2". All the best with your cycle!

----------


## boxa06

> Hey boxa i put half a mouth full of water in my mouth then squirt chem into mouth then swollow chem + water already in mouth then chase with more water, somtimes you taste it and others you dont but either way even when you do its heaps easier than without anything.
> 
> Also got me some d aspartic acid after seeing it in your thread to go with my pct, never heard of it b4 so thanks for sharing again


That's what I did bro and it just tasted fkd! Maybe I'm jut being soft lol but it sucks waking up in he morning to a fresh glass of research chems. So today I'm gonna try mix it into my pre workout coffee (cold).

D Aspartic Acid is meant to be good stuff! Have you read up about it? They have studies that show it increases natural testosterone by up to 33%.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 103

PCT day 2*

Woke up weighing *85.3kgs.* I'll try taking liquid tomox and clomid in my pre workout coffee today. Due to hit chest and back tonight.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 103

PCT day 2*

Ok so I've had to edit my diet again because the brand that make my oat bran changed the product so the macro's are now different.

Diet 
Protein /carbs/fat

Meal 1 8.30 am
150g of quick oats
300g egg whites
30g whey
Universal animal pak
71/83/14

Meal 2 10.30-11am
220g chicken breast (cooked weight)
110g wholemeal pasta (cooked weight)
100g veggies
77/35/8

Meal 3 1.30pm
Same as meal 2
77/35/8

Meal 4 4-4.30pm (pre wo)
Large tin of tuna
188g oat bran mixed in 30g of protein powder
91/80/24

Meal 5 7-7.30pm (pwo)
45g wpi
84g dextrose
40/80/0

Meal 6 8.30pm
300g home made lean beef or kangaroo pattys
200g veggies
90/10/15

Meal 7 11pm
50g micellar casien
4 1000mg fish oil tabs
1 500mg calcium tab
40/2/5

Total 486/330/88
Total calories 3992


Notes
When I train in the morning I will take in meal 1 plus half of the carbs from pre wo meal in 1 go. Then have my pwo meal. The ppwo meal I have been adding in the rest of pre wo meal 40g carbs and finding this works well to spread out carbs evenly. Also when I train in the morning I will still have that larger red meat meal at night as this is when I always get really hungry and I think that meal will tie me over nicely.

When I eat kangaroo in meal 6 sometimes I add fat to make up the fat macros as roo is leaner than beef.

I try to get a balance of protein and energy at 50/50.

On rest days I won't eat pre or pwo meal but am starting to have carbs in the first few meals so make sure I am caloric surplus. If I am doing labour intesive work (2nd job) I will add more carbs while I'm working.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 103

PCT day 2*

I noticed today my pants were a bit loser around the waist. So I did all measurements again and everything was the same except my waist had dropped 3/4" to now be *32" (waist).* I feel as though I've dropped a bit of water that was hanging around on my lower abs.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 103

PCT day 2*

Just took 100 clomid and 40 tamox in my coffee and tasted like there was vodka in my coffee lol better than doing it straight like yesterday! Time for back and chest  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 103

PCT day 2*

Had a crazy back and chest session! Hit some new pb's  :Smilie:  I felt like I was back on cycle today! Maybe it's the daa or clomid or nolva or all 3!

*Flat db press superset wide lat pull down* 5 sets pyramided (max 15 reps 45kgs, 12/8 reps 50kgs with spot/ 130kgs 8 reps)
*Close grip cable rows superset 30 degree db press* 4 sets pyramided (max row 220 8 reps)
*Reverse grip lag pull down superset pec dec* 4 sets pyramided (pec dec was high volume whole stack)

Weights took 40 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## little men

> That's what I did bro and it just tasted fkd! Maybe I'm jut being soft lol but it sucks waking up in he morning to a fresh glass of research chems. So today I'm gonna try mix it into my pre workout coffee (cold).
> 
> D Aspartic Acid is meant to be good stuff! Have you read up about it? They have studies that show it increases natural testosterone by up to 33%.


maybe try some more water in your mouth, yeah i read up on the d aspartic after i read it in your thread and ordered it on the spot, im 1 1/2 weeks into pct and have zero libido even turned down a late night booty call which is not like me. hopefully get back to normal soon

----------


## boxa06

> maybe try some more water in your mouth, yeah i read up on the d aspartic after i read it in your thread and ordered it on the spot, im 1 1/2 weeks into pct and have zero libido even turned down a late night booty call which is not like me. hopefully get back to normal soon


Dam man hope it helps with your labido! Keep me posted on how your PCT goes.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 104

PCT day 3*

Woke up this morning weighing *85.6kgs.* I feel as though labido has lowered slightly but maybe it's because I have alot on my mind at the moment in regards to work. Apparently stress can increase cortisol levels so I better stop stressing! Due to hit delts and arms tonight.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 104

PCT day 3*

Had an awesome workout tonight! Felt really good  :Smilie: 

*Seated military press DTP* 12 sets (30,40,50,60,70,80,80,70,60,50,40,30kgs)
*Db skull crushers/db french press superset bb curls* 10 sets of 6-12 reps (5 of each with tri excersises with 50kgs)

Weights took 49 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Keeping some solid lifting going there bro. Good to see you're pushing the limits. Keep posting your weight too as we're interested to see how it moves during PCT. Cant believe you're up to PCT already. Where does time go?

----------


## mrbradg

Keep it up bro! Keep those gains!

----------


## boxa06

> Keeping some solid lifting going there bro. Good to see you're pushing the limits. Keep posting your weight too as we're interested to see how it moves during PCT. Cant believe you're up to PCT already. Where does time go?


I'll keep this log going until I get blood work done  :Smilie:  time flys! It's so sad.




> Keep it up bro! Keep those gains!


Thanks man! I'll try lol

----------


## boxa06

*Day 105

PCT day 4*

Woke up early this morning weighing *86.1kgs.* I think I'm eating too much at around 4k cals per day. I might have to bring it down slightly. Last night I took 100 clomid and 40 tamox before bed with my casien, I think I'll stick to this.

Today and tomorrow are rest days although I worked my physical job today. I worked 8 hours and had 35g carbs in my first 5 meals. I spread it throught the day and it worked out well again. No carbs the last 2. I planned to eat 8 meals today but lack of hunger I only got 7 in. Dinner tonight will be massive though  :Smilie:  heading out for dinner.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 106

PCT day 5*

Woke up this morning weighing *85.6kgs.* Rest day today! Brought 3 35g carb meals to work. Had trouble trying to fall asleep after taking clomid and tomox the last 2 nights. Weird! Might take it earlier on..

----------


## boxa06

*Day 107

PCT day 6*

Woke up this morning weighing *85.3kgs.* Couldn't sleep last night! So bad! I ended up finishing work late so I took the clomid and tamox before bed again. I can't believe how alert I was the last 3 nights! So today I had a 2 hour sleep after training and took clomid and tamox at 5pm. From tomorrow I'll take it in the mornings! I did a search and a lot of people have these sides from clomid and tamox.

Today I was pretty tired so kept it simple at training..

*Squats* 9 sets pyramided (max 5 reps of 180kgs lost balance and dropped, 10 reps of 180kgs with a spot, 5 reps of 200kgs with a spot)
*Laying leg curls superset leg extensions* 5 sets pyramided

Weights took 40 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 107*

Sorry I haven't had a chance to reply to a few pm's I've been heaps busy. I'll get a chance tomorrow.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 108

PCT day 7*

Had insomnia again last night! Layed in bed awake for hours until a mate dropped off some xanax to me. Took .5mg and was out cold! Feel groggy today but I got some sleep! I didn't hit the gym this morning but I'll go to my 24/7 gym after work. I can't keep doing this as its impacting my life badly! So I might completely drop either clomid or tamox as of today to see if I can sleep or should I lower both dosages. My balls are complete back and my energy is good plus my lift at training are unbelievable for being off cycle so I think I'm recovered. 

I woke up this morning weighing only *84.6kgs* because of all the insomnia! I'm basically laying in bed not sleeping and not eating stressing out!

----------


## DeadlyD

Boxa did you see my comment on your other thread? Try 5-htp I've been having the best sleeps since I started it! Also are you 100% its the serms ?

----------


## boxa06

> Boxa did you see my comment on your other thread? Try 5-htp I've been having the best sleeps since I started it! Also are you 100% its the serms ?


Yea thanks for the comment. Can ya get it from a chemist? I'm gonna go tonight to pick something up.. I recon it's the serms because it's listed as a side on both when I've done the searches. Plus I'm getting hot flashes after I dose them plus thoughout the night I get hot and cold.

----------


## Macon_Bacon

I don't know if you have this in Australia but in the US they have tylenol pm (acetametiphen with a sleep aid). It knocks me out so hard I try not to take it unless I've got a good 8-10 hours to sleep.

----------


## DeadlyD

> Yea thanks for the comment. Can ya get it from a chemist? I'm gonna go tonight to pick something up.. I recon it's the serms because it's listed as a side on both when I've done the searches. Plus I'm getting hot flashes after I dose them plus thoughout the night I get hot and cold.


I'm not sure about the chemist, but I just got mine at a local health food store ! Maybe gnc would have it, its nice because its herbal so your not taking more powerful meds. Ive been following your thread, great work man, thats sh**ty about the sleeping. I've just started my test E only cycle I'm only 4 days in and getting some test flu symptoms  :Frown:  but still sleeping good! Any other issues you had on your cycle?

----------


## mrbradg

> Day 108
> 
> PCT day 7
> 
> Had insomnia again last night! Layed in bed awake for hours until a mate dropped off some xanax to me. Took .5mg and was out cold! Feel groggy today but I got some sleep! I didn't hit the gym this morning but I'll go to my 24/7 gym after work. I can't keep doing this as its impacting my life badly! So I might completely drop either clomid or tamox as of today to see if I can sleep or should I lower both dosages. My balls are complete back and my energy is good plus my lift at training are unbelievable for being off cycle so I think I'm recovered.
> 
> I woke up this morning weighing only 84.6kgs because of all the insomnia! I'm basically laying in bed not sleeping and not eating stressing out!


I know it's not healthy for the long term but NyQuil will knock me out cold. As for the reason I have no clue but maybe try some of the things posted here. You need the rest bro and I hope you get it. Good to hear you think you've fully recovered and keeping you weight up! Keep us updated!

----------


## boxa06

> I don't know if you have this in Australia but in the US they have tylenol pm (acetametiphen with a sleep aid). It knocks me out so hard I try not to take it unless I've got a good 8-10 hours to sleep.


Thanks man I'll do a search on it.




> I'm not sure about the chemist, but I just got mine at a local health food store ! Maybe gnc would have it, its nice because its herbal so your not taking more powerful meds. Ive been following your thread, great work man, thats sh**ty about the sleeping. I've just started my test E only cycle I'm only 4 days in and getting some test flu symptoms  but still sleeping good! Any other issues you had on your cycle?


Good luck with your cycle mate! I Had a bit of that test flu but it'll pass and you'll feel amazing! Only thing I did wrong was dosing an ai when it wasn't needed. Other than that, no problems until now. Will you be logging your cycle?




> I know it's not healthy for the long term but NyQuil will knock me out cold. As for the reason I have no clue but maybe try some of the things posted here. You need the rest bro and I hope you get it. Good to hear you think you've fully recovered and keeping you weight up! Keep us updated!


Thanks for the support man! I think from today I'll drop the clomid and see if it helps and go from there.

----------


## DeadlyD

What problems did you have doseing your ai ? Do you mean you dosed it too high? I'm at .25mgs arimidex eod from the start. As for logging my cycle I will defineatly do my best :Wink:  I'm a pretty busy guy with a fast life!! You did a great job logging yours bro ! Any other thoughts you have that might help me out please let me know!

----------


## DeadlyD

Hey boxa, I can't seem to find the before and after pics, the pics on page 12 are those before or after or during??? F**k that's a long thread lol!!

----------


## boxa06

> What problems did you have doseing your ai ? Do you mean you dosed it too high? I'm at .25mgs arimidex eod from the start. As for logging my cycle I will defineatly do my best I'm a pretty busy guy with a fast life!! You did a great job logging yours bro ! Any other thoughts you have that might help me out please let me know!


The problem was I had no side effects yet I dosed the ai. By doing this I lowered my estrogen too low and ran into other sides like fatigue and low labido. When I stopped dosing my ai and let my estrogen rise I felt more energetic and labido was crazy. There's no point running an ai unless you know 100% that you estrogen will be in the healthy range while running it. Hope that makes sense..




> Hey boxa, I can't seem to find the before and after pics, the pics on page 12 are those before or after or during??? F**k that's a long thread lol!!


The pics on page 12 are 3 before pics in one post, then a bunch of pics from the last few weeks of cycle in the second post.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 108

PCT day 7*

After work today I'm feeling tired. I had my pre work out meal and gonna hit chest and back. Might have to go light because they don't have heavy weights at this 24/7 gym. I just dosed tamox at 40mg and from today *I will stop dosing clomid* and see if the insomnia improves over the next few days. The hot flashes I can deal with but not sleeping is destroying everything! Also *I am reducing VIT C dosage to 1g pwo* because my stomach clearly can't handle 2g.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 108

PCT day 7*

Just trained back and chest. Went heavy and straight in! Didn't muck around, I just wanted to get in and get out today! I ended up lifting the stack (max weight) on most excersises.

*Close grip low cable row superset 45 degree incline db press* 5 sets pyramided (2 sets full stack, 3 sets of 15 reps 40kgs db)
*Wide grip lat pull down superset pin loaded chest press* 4 sets pyramided
*Pin loaded supported row superset flat db flys* 4 sets pyramided

Weights took 35 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 109

PCT day 8*

Woke up this morning weighing *85.1kgs.* Last night I slept better but still not a deep sleep. I woke up a few times to go to the toilet but it was an improvement from the couple night before last. I found when I woke up I had no trouble falling back to sleep. One thing I'll say is I had some weird dreams! From my research the clomid has a 5-7 day half life so it may take a few days for it to wear off and see if that was really what was doing it. Last night though there were no hot flashes or hot cold spells so I'm guessing already the clomid was responsible. I dosed 40mg of tamox again this morning and 1g VIT C pwo last night was better than 2g for my gut. Due to hit delts and arms tonight. Feeling tired today and last night after work, I think all those sleepless nights are catching up to me!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 109

PCT day 8*

Had trouble with my elbow at training tonight.. I hate tennis elbow! Did delts and arms.

*Seated db press* 5 sets pyramided (max 35kgs 8 reps with spot, 30kgs 12 reps)
*Push press superset bent over reverse flys* 4 sets pyramided
*Reverse pec dec superset side laterals* 4 sets pyramided

*E Z bar french press superset E Z bar curls* 5 sets high volume
*Cable rope pull down superset cable rope curls* 5 sets high volume

Weights took 45 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 110

PCT day 9*

Woke up this morning weighing *85.1kgs.* Still eating around 4k calories per day. The clomid must have wore off because last night I was so tired and slept 9 hours deep! I dosed 40mg of tamox this morning and will probably never take clomid ever again. I'll stick with HCG then tamox for PCT.

My knees have been hurting a bit since that last squat session on sat. I'm gonna try not to go as heavy with low reps so often. I'll stick to 8 reps or more and now and then go low reps. Due to hit legs and lower back tonight!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 110

PCT day 9*

Feeling tired today but labido has been still good. Just trained legs and lower back..

*Straight legged deads* 5 sets pyramided (max 140kgs 6 reps)
*Walking bb lunges* 4 sets pyramided
*Single 45 degree leg press superset single standing ham curls* 4 sets high volume
*Leg extensions superset laying ham curls* 4 sets high volume

Weights took 44 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## CmyZFly

good luck man keep it up

----------


## boxa06

> good luck man keep it up


Thanks man

----------


## boxa06

*Day 111

PCT day 10*

Woke up this morning weighing *84.8kgs.* I can't believe I'm dropping weight on 4k calories per day! I'm feeling tired but looking pretty lean. Due to hit chest and back tonight.

----------


## dooie

That sucks bro! How's the strength?

----------


## boxa06

> That sucks bro! How's the strength?


Strength still seems good but I'll find out for sure tonight with back and chest  :Wink:

----------


## dooie

> Strength still seems good but I'll find out for sure tonight with back and chest


How much cardio are u doing?? If None, I would switch up ur Training program! Ur supersetting ur workouts yeah? That gets ur heart rate up very high! Y not try switch it up and just do straight sets, 1body part a day? It doesn't burn as many cals! Just an option..

----------


## Revelations

Great Thread Boxa, just started to follow it yesterday. Great Gains. I will be running the same cycle and this thread gives motivation.

----------


## boxa06

> How much cardio are u doing?? If None, I would switch up ur Training program! Ur supersetting ur workouts yeah? That gets ur heart rate up very high! Y not try switch it up and just do straight sets, 1body part a day? It doesn't burn as many cals! Just an option..


Yea bro I'm doing 20mins of low intesity cardio per session. Maybe I should change up the weights routine but I like super setting because get alot done in a shorter time. What ya recon? Not worth it?




> Great Thread Boxa, just started to follow it yesterday. Great Gains. I will be running the same cycle and this thread gives motivation.


Thanks man! Hope your cycle goes well  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 111

PCT day 10*

Over the last week I've started to get little pimples on my forehead. I don't really have any acne so it really stands out! Just did back and chest. I was so tired but got some good lifts out.

*Flat db press superset hammer strength high row* 6 sets pyramided (max 50kgs 6 reps NO spot, 50kgs each side row)
*30 degree incline db press superset wide grip lag pull down* 4 sets pyramided
*T bar rows superset cable flys* 4 sets pyramided high volume
*Bb shrugs* 4 sets pyramided high volume

Weights took 45 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 112

PCT day 11*

Woke up this morning weighing *85.2kgs.* Working my physical job today so brought 4 carb meals today, around 40g of carb in each. It's a rest day so I'll relax after work.

----------


## dooie

> Yea bro I'm doing 20mins of low intesity cardio per session. Maybe I should change up the weights routine but I like super setting because get alot done in a shorter time. What ya recon? Not worth it?


Glad to hear the weight has gone back up a little, how many days a week are you training? Yeah I know what you are saying about time saving but
IMHO if you are doing at least 4 days, (actually how long have u been training like this?) maybe u should change things up just try it for 2 weeks or so and you should respond very well. Up to you though, you definetly won't go backwards either way
Back/bis
Chest
Legs
Shoulders/tris
Still only resting 60-90secs per set

----------


## dooie

As for the pimples get some benzac ac face wash! Best stuff you can get OtC from the chemist! Make sure you moisturise though

----------


## boxa06

> Glad to hear the weight has gone back up a little, how many days a week are you training? Yeah I know what you are saying about time saving but
> IMHO if you are doing at least 4 days, (actually how long have u been training like this?) maybe u should change things up just try it for 2 weeks or so and you should respond very well. Up to you though, you definetly won't go backwards either way
> Back/bis
> Chest
> Legs
> Shoulders/tris
> Still only resting 60-90secs per set





> As for the pimples get some benzac ac face wash! Best stuff you can get OtC from the chemist! Make sure you moisturise though


Ok bro I've thought it through and I'll change back to a 4 day split. I train 5 days a week..

New split will be (an old favourite)

Legs
Delts, tris
Back, traps, rear delts
Chest, bis

Thanks for the input  :Smilie:

----------


## CmyZFly

Great job !!! Switch up cardio sesh for better results

----------


## dooie

> Ok bro I've thought it through and I'll change back to a 4 day split. I train 5 days a week..
> 
> New split will be (an old favourite)
> 
> Legs
> Delts, tris
> Back, traps, rear delts
> Chest, bis
> 
> Thanks for the input


Sounds good man! Keep us posted!

----------


## adamjames

wow great gains bro, im starting a propionate course in the next couple of months for the first time and deciding wether or not to run anti e? would you say the arimidex you ran kept the water retention at bay? i might just leave it out for my first course and see how it goes. My diets clean and i do a fair amount of cardio so shouldnt be too much of a problem but i dont want moon face or anything, your gains look solid and hard would you attribute that to the anti e you ran? 
cheers

----------


## boxa06

> Great job !!! Switch up cardio sesh for better results


Thanks! What do you mean switch up cardio? As in style or cardio or machine? I stick to LISS cardio but did you mean HIIT or something?




> wow great gains bro, im starting a propionate course in the next couple of months for the first time and deciding wether or not to run anti e? would you say the arimidex you ran kept the water retention at bay? i might just leave it out for my first course and see how it goes. My diets clean and i do a fair amount of cardio so shouldnt be too much of a problem but i dont want moon face or anything, your gains look solid and hard would you attribute that to the anti e you ran? 
> cheers


Thanks mate! Is it gonna be your first cycle? If so I wouldn't run an ai unless you get sides. I didn't need it and ate clean and had minnor water retention. I got more water retention on my first cycle which was test prop but I ate everything. I think diet will determine how you'll look more than an ai.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 113

PCT day 12*

Woke up this morning weighing *84.3kgs.* I couldn't believe my weight this morning! Yesterday I smashed down 8 meals. First 5 with carbs then had an hour sleep lol then egg white shake with a protein bar and headed out for a massive dinner! 2 souvlaki (250g cooked weight each) chicken and lamb plus pitta bread and Greek salad. That meal would have been 1k calories on its own. Then casien before bed. I'm shocked by the weight drop! I just did a quick calculation and I ate 4246 calories yesterday. All from oats, oat bran, wholemeal pasta, pita (only 1 meal), chicken breast, tuna, lamb and egg whites.

After today's morning weigh in I added 20g more carbs to my breakfast plus brought in 4 40g carb meals (220g chicken, 133g wholemeal pasta). I'm gonna carb up today as it is another rest day before my 5 day training cycle which starts tomorrow.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Fark Bro sounds like you doing everything you can to hang on to that weight gain. Have you dropped the clomid completely? If so, i'm interested to know how you recover.

----------


## adamjames

> Thanks! What do you mean switch up cardio? As in style or cardio or machine? I stick to LISS cardio but did you mean HIIT or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate! Is it gonna be your first cycle? If so I wouldn't run an ai unless you get sides. I didn't need it and ate clean and had minnor water retention. I got more water retention on my first cycle which was test prop but I ate everything. I think diet will determine how you'll look more than an ai.



Yeah its my 1st cycle, my diets clean as hell but ill be on around 400 grams carbs daily and ill have 1 cheat day in there aswell for my 1st course as its a pure bulker, ill see how it goes without the anti e like you say and im also leaving out hcg for the 1st cycle although some are advising taking it at a small does throughout my entire 7 month course, may throw it in on my second phase once i know what sides to expect.....cheers

----------


## boxa06

> Fark Bro sounds like you doing everything you can to hang on to that weight gain. Have you dropped the clomid completely? If so, i'm interested to know how you recover.


Hey bro yea trying to hold on! I dropped the clomid altogether.. I'm gonna replace it with torem next pct.




> Yeah its my 1st cycle, my diets clean as hell but ill be on around 400 grams carbs daily and ill have 1 cheat day in there aswell for my 1st course as its a pure bulker, ill see how it goes without the anti e like you say and im also leaving out hcg for the 1st cycle although some are advising taking it at a small does throughout my entire 7 month course, may throw it in on my second phase once i know what sides to expect.....cheers


7 month course? Full on! I'd use HCG ..

----------


## boxa06

*Day 114

PCT day 13*

Woke up this morning weighing *84.3kgs.* I've eaten so much food the last few days and dropped weight. I guess it's only been 2kgs and is to be expected on discontinuing AAS. I'm changing the routine up from today and it's gonna be..

*Quads, hams, calves
Delts, tri's
Back, traps, rear delts
Chest, bi's*

So I'll kick it off today with legs. Gonna have a couple meals before I get in the gym today!

----------


## adamjames

yeah shes full on alright, ill add hcg into the mix at some point either week 8 or week 18 to keep the little boys firing, wanna see how the test treats me for at least the 1st 8 without hcg and hopefully without anti e. What you got planned for your next course?

----------


## little men

almost 2 weeks in to pct id say the weight loss is minimal, should stablizise over the next week, i dont think you will go lower than 83kg to be honest, good luck. on a side note my pct going well, libido is back, running torem, nolva, clen , d aspartic with tribulus 

looking forward to seeing your overall kept gains after pct, i will update my log in 3 weeks with a post pct pic

----------


## boxa06

> yeah shes full on alright, ill add hcg into the mix at some point either week 8 or week 18 to keep the little boys firing, wanna see how the test treats me for at least the 1st 8 without hcg and hopefully without anti e. What you got planned for your next course?


Yea good idea and maybe take a higher dose of HCG towards the end to help with PCT. Next cycle I'm either gonna add another compound but more likely just to do test e again on its own but higher dose  :Smilie:  can't wait!

----------


## boxa06

> almost 2 weeks in to pct id say the weight loss is minimal, should stablizise over the next week, i dont think you will go lower than 83kg to be honest, good luck. on a side note my pct going well, libido is back, running torem, nolva, clen , d aspartic with tribulus 
> 
> looking forward to seeing your overall kept gains after pct, i will update my log in 3 weeks with a post pct pic


Yea I don't think I'll drop much more. Most of it seemed to be that fullness you get while being on cycle from more glycogen in the muscles. My lifts are still going well so as long as that's kept going I should be good  :Smilie: 

It's good that your PCT is going well! I'm gonna run torem next time with tamox.. How do you find it? My labido has also been fine.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 114

PCT day 13*

Just trained legs and was much easier without the super setting. Gave me a chance to really make sure I'm loffing my heaviest! I'm really glad I've changed back to normal (Thanks dooie)!

*Squats* 6 sets pyramided (20 reps of 80,100,120, 15 reps 140, 10 reps 160, 10 reps with spot 180kgs)
*Vertical leg press* 4 sets pyramided
*Leg extensions* 4 sets high volume
*Laying ham curls* 4 sets pyramided
*Standing ham curls* 4 sets pyramided

Weights took 44 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## little men

> Yea I don't think I'll drop much more. Most of it seemed to be that fullness you get while being on cycle from more glycogen in the muscles. My lifts are still going well so as long as that's kept going I should be good 
> 
> It's good that your PCT is going well! I'm gonna run torem next time with tamox.. How do you find it? My labido has also been fine.


the torem tastes horrible, need a big mouth full of water with it, the nolva im lucky i get in tabs so no taste, libido started coming back around the end of week 2 pct for me, still not 100% but getting their, got another 3 weeks of pct to go

im up to 81.5kg with cals around 2300-2500 a day now, ive put a small amount of weight on around my lower abs but my arms and chest are bigger now then on cycle. preping for my lean bulk which i should drop that extra fat and bulk up, either going to be 10 weeks of 100mg test prop eod / 60-80mg anavar daily or 14weeks 250mg test cyp twice weekly so 500mg / 60-80mg anavar daily in april or may

----------


## boxa06

> the torem tastes horrible, need a big mouth full of water with it, the nolva im lucky i get in tabs so no taste, libido started coming back around the end of week 2 pct for me, still not 100% but getting their, got another 3 weeks of pct to go
> 
> im up to 81.5kg with cals around 2300-2500 a day now, ive put a small amount of weight on around my lower abs but my arms and chest are bigger now then on cycle. preping for my lean bulk which i should drop that extra fat and bulk up, either going to be 10 weeks of 100mg test prop eod / 60-80mg anavar daily or 14weeks 250mg test cyp twice weekly so 500mg / 60-80mg anavar daily in april or may


Lean bulk sounds good man! I'd probably leave the anavar out until next summer though.. Not much point going into winter. I'd go with test c for 12 weeks lean bulk and if diet is good you'll get really good results.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 115

PCT day 14*

Had diarrhea last night so woke up light at *83.9kgs.* I'm starting to look natural again lol sucks! I'm looking very lean though and I'm still eating around 4k calories a day. Hit delts and tri's this morning. I'll say it once again, it feels good not having to superset!

*Seated db shoulder press* 5 sets pyramided (max 2 sets 35kgs 6/8 reps spotted)
*Hammer strength plate loaded shoulder press* 4 sets pyramided
*Bent arm side lateral raises* 4 sets pyramided
*Db front raises* 4 sets pyramided

*Seated skull crushes* 4 sets pyramided
*Cable push down* 4 sets pyramided
*Cable rope French press* 4 sets pyramided

Weights took 50 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## dooie

> Day 114
> 
> PCT day 13
> 
> Just trained legs and was much easier without the super setting. Gave me a chance to really make sure I'm loffing my heaviest! I'm really glad I've changed back to normal (Thanks dooie)!
> 
> Squats 6 sets pyramided (20 reps of 80,100,120, 15 reps 140, 10 reps 160, 10 reps with spot 180kgs)
> Vertical leg press 4 sets pyramided
> Leg extensions 4 sets high volume
> ...


Haha no worries man! It feels amazing to lift to your max doesn't it! Keep changing up ur routine every 8 -12 weeks and you will keep moving forward!

----------


## Revelations

Hey Boxa..what supplements and/or vitamins did you take during your cycle.?

----------


## boxa06

> Haha no worries man! It feels amazing to lift to your max doesn't it! Keep changing up ur routine every 8 -12 weeks and you will keep moving forward!


Yea I usually get bored after 8 weeks lol but I've ran out of good programs so I'm having to rotate old splits but trying to come up with new excercises.




> Hey Boxa..what supplements and/or vitamins did you take during your cycle.?


I took universal animal pak, fish oil tabs, wpc, wpi, casien and dextrose. I use all the supplements all year round anyway.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 116

PCT day 15*

Last night I had a dinner to go to. Since I've been dropping weight for meal 5 I didn't hold back. When I should have stuck to protein and fiberous veg that late in the day I had pasta, bread, lean fish, salad and finished off with gelati  :Smilie:  woke up this morning weighing *85kgs.* Feeling fuller today. Due to hit back, traps and rear delts tonight.

Measurements this morning are..
Arm 16 1/8"
Chest 45 1/2"
Quad 26 1/4"
Waist 32"

----------


## boxa06

*Day 116

PCT day 15*

I also lowered tamox dosage from 40mg to 20mg per day today. I'll run it at 20mg for another 2 or 3 weeks.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 116

PCT day 15*

Feeling tired and low on energy but once I'm in the gym I'm feeling ok. Still lifting heavy which is good. Back, traps and rear delts plus through in some abs.

*Wide grip lat pull down* 5 sets pyramided (max 120kgs 10 reps)
*Underhand grip bent over bb rows* 4 sets pyramided (max 100kgs 10 reps)
*Close hammer grip pull ups* 4 sets
*Dead lifts off rack* 4 sets pyramided (max 140kgs 10 reps)
*Reverse pec dec* 4 sets pyramided

*Hanging leg raises* 4 sets

Weights took 44 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 117

PCT day 16*

Feeling pretty fatigued the last few days and have no drive to do anything. Could be alot of things tamox, low test, low e etc.. Still getting morning wood so hopefully it's just the tamox because I hope my natural hormones are recovering. I'll definitely get blood work done though. Woke up this morning weighing *85kgs.* Due to hit chest and bi's tonight.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 117

PCT day 16*

Took some mesomorph (pre workout drink) before training today and felt amazing! I think I'll have to use pre workout during PCT. Lifted very well  :Smilie: 

*Flat db press* 5 sets pyramided (max 50kgs 6/11 reps with spot)
*45 degree incline smith machine press* 4 sets pyramided
*30 degree incline flys* 4 sets pyramided high volume

*Standing wide grip bb curls* 4 sets pyramided
*Standing db hammer curls* 4 sets pyramided
*45 degree incline db curls* 4 sets high volume

Weights took 48 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## Maka

Hey bro! i'm impressed by your results, well done!!!

Did you feel any signs of over training wile using this split:
Quads, hams, lower back
Chest, upper back
Delts, tris, bis
Repeat

I personally look for a training routine but even with AAS use this training routine in particular, looks a bit challenging.Please advice. 

How about that DAA, is it for real? There are concerns and studies across about aspartame, aspartic acid and N-methyl-d-aspartic acid neurotoxicity injected in large quantities in the brains of rats. About D-aspartic acid, which is an endogenous substance that occurs naturally in the body, I have not heard anything concrete, except for some concern.

----------


## boxa06

> Hey bro! i'm impressed by your results, well done!!!
> 
> Did you feel any signs of over training wile using this split:
> Quads, hams, lower back
> Chest, upper back
> Delts, tris, bis
> Repeat
> 
> I personally look for a training routine but even with AAS use this training routine in particular, looks a bit challenging.Please advice. 
> ...


I posted on you thread before I read this post here. I actually suggested you this routine lol for me there came a point where I was recovering so quickly and had so much more energy to smash it in my training sessions. Conventional training left me feeling I could keep going for hours but didn't ever want to exceed 1 hour. That's why I started hitting this antagonistic routine. Also it help get shredded as fuuuaark toward the end of my cycle  :Smilie:  while still putting on size! If you feel like you've reached this point give it a go. I was at that point by week 8. How long left on cycle? I will say though don't do this routine for more than 4 weeks because it stopped being as effective so maybe use it last 4 weeks up to PCT.

The DAA is working for me. I'm not sure what you're saying in your above post but I'm not a rat and I don't inject it lol the studies I have seen have been on humans and show up to 33 percent in total testosterone .

----------


## boxa06

*Day 118

PCT day 17*

Woke up this morning weighing *84.8kgs.* I noticed in the shower his morning that my boys look even fuller lol hopefully the worst of it has past. I'm also trying like hell to keep all my gains and so far so good. I still look big but not as lean although I am still lean and happy with myself. Just missing those freaky veins that come out while you're on! I'm trying like crazy on all my heavy sets and so far no strength loss, only energy loss. Tonight I'm due to hit legs then 2 days off.

----------


## JonnyConcrete

Everythings looking good man, its nice to see a mini PCT log at the end!

----------


## boxa06

> Everythings looking good man, its nice to see a mini PCT log at the end!


Thanks man  :Smilie:  I think it might be helpful for readers to know what I'm going through during PCT.

----------


## Revelations

> Thanks man  I think it might be helpful for readers to know what I'm going through during PCT.


Yep..I'm taking note of the pre workout supplement during PCT, might come in handy.

----------


## boxa06

> Yep..I'm taking note of the pre workout supplement during PCT, might come in handy.


Yea definitely save pre workout for PCT  :Smilie:

----------


## Maka

> The DAA is working for me. I'm not sure what you're saying in your above post but I'm not a rat and I don't inject it lol the studies I have seen have been on humans and show up to 33 percent in total testosterone.



I made some research and it shows up N-methyl-d-aspartic acid (NMDA) and aspartame have been shown to have neurotoxic effects when NMDA receptors are overactivated (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Excitotoxin )

Eventualy Daa was found to be safe where NMDA was not. Daa is not ndma, i think that is the main difference. 
Id had have to dig up the rest and dont feel like it.

The 33 % in total testosterone bost was achived in 12 weeks , right? Who knows maybe further use can bring it up more!




> I posted on you thread before I read this post here. I actually suggested you this routine lol for me there came a point where I was recovering so quickly and had so much more energy to smash it in my training sessions. Conventional training left me feeling I could keep going for hours but didn't ever want to exceed 1 hour. That's why I started hitting this antagonistic routine. Also it help get shredded as fuuuaark toward the end of my cycle  while still putting on size! If you feel like you've reached this point give it a go. I was at that point by week 8. How long left on cycle? I will say though don't do this routine for more than 4 weeks because it stopped being as effective so maybe use it last 4 weeks up to PCT.


I have the same "symptoms" lol, recovery is incredible! Thanks!

----------


## little men

> Lean bulk sounds good man! I'd probably leave the anavar out until next summer though.. Not much point going into winter. I'd go with test c for 12 weeks lean bulk and if diet is good you'll get really good results.


just picked up 85ml test c 250mg per ml, enough for 3 x 14week cycles im wrapt, yeah was thinking leave the var for summer but i want to do some topless waitering for some extra cash on the weekends and i think i deserve a treat, ill buy some more for summer aswell, i cant wait to jump on now, got to get all my ai's etc on hand now then blood work then im back lol....

----------


## boxa06

> I made some research and it shows up N-methyl-d-aspartic acid (NMDA) and aspartame have been shown to have neurotoxic effects when NMDA receptors are overactivated (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Excitotoxin )
> 
> Eventualy Daa was found to be safe where NMDA was not. Daa is not ndma, i think that is the main difference. 
> Id had have to dig up the rest and dont feel like it.
> 
> The 33 % in total testosterone bost was achived in 12 weeks , right? Who knows maybe further use can bring it up more!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same "symptoms" lol, recovery is incredible! Thanks!


Oh so they're to different things.. I get ya now. Sorry I couldn't be more detailed in my pm I'm just pressed for time at the moment but you can go back to when I started the split and follow my routines. I pyramided most of the time eg. 15,12,10,8 reps. The last 2 sets being 110% effort! Let me know how ya go  :Smilie: 




> just picked up 85ml test c 250mg per ml, enough for 3 x 14week cycles im wrapt, yeah was thinking leave the var for summer but i want to do some topless waitering for some extra cash on the weekends and i think i deserve a treat, ill buy some more for summer aswell, i cant wait to jump on now, got to get all my ai's etc on hand now then blood work then im back lol....


Hahaha I can't believe you posted on my thread to tell me that. You must be really excited lol let me know when you begin and I'll follow your progress again!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 118

PCT day 17*

Just trained legs! Went with some different excersises today and surprised myself on how strong I was at them.

*Hack squats* 5 sets pyramided (max 210kg plus whatever the machine weighs 14 reps)
*Front squats* 4 sets pyramided (max 9 100kg, 5 reps 120kgs)
*Walking bb lunges* 4 sets pyramided
*Plate loaded hammer strength lying ham curls* 4 sets pyramided

*Cable crunches* 4 sets high volume

Weights took 53 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## dooie

> just picked up 85ml test c 250mg per ml, enough for 3 x 14week cycles im wrapt, yeah was thinking leave the var for summer but i want to do some topless waitering for some extra cash on the weekends and i think i deserve a treat, ill buy some more for summer aswell, i cant wait to jump on now, got to get all my ai's etc on hand now then blood work then im back lol....


85ml!!! For one cycle!! Wow! U really stocked up! I'll take 30ml off you just incase cops raid your stash!

----------


## boxa06

> 85ml!!! For one cycle!! Wow! U really stocked up! I'll take 30ml off you just incase cops raid your stash!


Lol he wrote enough for 3 cycles so lets hope it's not all for 1 hahaha

----------


## boxa06

*Day 119

PCT day 18*

Woke up this morning weighing *84.8kgs.* Worked 10 hours phsically today to brought 4 40g carb meals to work. Then had a massive dinner out with the boys. 250g chicken, 250g lamb plus Salad and pita bread. This is my cheat meal for the week  :Smilie:  I've eaten at this place the last 3 Thursday's in a row lol today was a rest day and so is tomorrow.

----------


## dooie

> Lol he wrote enough for 3 cycles so lets hope it's not all for 1 hahaha


Hahaha didn't see that!
Box what r ur meals ur taking to work? Do u cook at the start of the week or every night?

----------


## boxa06

> Hahaha didn't see that!
> Box what r ur meals ur taking to work? Do u cook at the start of the week or every night?


Basically same meals as last diet I posted. Eg. 220g chicken (cooked), 100g veg and 100g wholemeal pasta. Sometimes I drop the veg and increase pasta if I need more carbs sometimes. I usually cook every second night. I'm soooo sick of cooking lol been doing it for a couple of years now though. Do you cook?

----------


## boxa06

*Day 120

PCT day 19*

Woke up this morning weighing *84.6kgs.* Today is a rest day. I'm happy with my weight staying at that and I feel like it won't change much from here as if started to feel recovered from atrophy the last few day. More aggression etc. For anyone following it feels like your body just runs out of test about 3 weeks after your last shot the for a week you feel crap. Then out of nowhere your body just amazingly knows it has to produce test and within days you can tell the difference  :Smilie:

----------


## DeadlyD

> Day 120
> 
> PCT day 19
> 
> Woke up this morning weighing 84.6kgs. Today is a rest day. I'm happy with my weight staying at that and I feel like it won't change much from here as if started to feel recovered from atrophy the last few day. More aggression etc. For anyone following it feels like your body just runs out of test about 3 weeks after your last shot the for a week you feel crap. Then out of nowhere your body just amazingly knows it has to produce test and within days you can tell the difference


Interesting info boxa, not looking forward to pct!!

----------


## boxa06

> Interesting info boxa, not looking forward to pct!!


It sucks but keep ya head into training and diet so you can keep all your gains  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 120

PCT day 19*

Today as I mentioned was a rest day. Brought 4 35g carb meals to work and will drop carbs last 2 meals of the day.

----------


## SamBuca

Great thread and inspiration. How do you prepare you meals? Do you microwave your chicken and veg together or eat cold? And how do you take your eggs in the morning? I'm torn between drinking or cooking mine. I have to prepare in advance (stuck at work all day) but I do drink alot of my calories/protein at the moment and would rather eat.

Many thanks in advance.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Great thread and inspiration. How do you prepare you meals? Do you microwave your chicken and veg together or eat cold? And how do you take your eggs in the morning? I'm torn between drinking or cooking mine. I have to prepare in advance (stuck at work all day) but I do drink alot of my calories/protein at the moment and would rather eat.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


In Australia you can get liquid egg whites from the supermarket. Boxa put me on to these and they're wayyyy better than boiling and peeling eggs. If you put them in the blender with some water/milk, oats and whey, you cant taste them at all.

----------


## boxa06

> Great thread and inspiration. How do you prepare you meals? Do you microwave your chicken and veg together or eat cold? And how do you take your eggs in the morning? I'm torn between drinking or cooking mine. I have to prepare in advance (stuck at work all day) but I do drink alot of my calories/protein at the moment and would rather eat.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Thanks for the positive comments man  :Smilie:  I usually grill my chicken every second night either on the BBQ grill or under the oven grill. I do 2kgs each time for me and my girl to pack meals. I usually eat it cold because I don't have access to a microwave and if I did I kinda prefer it cold as it gets dry a bit dry after you heat it up again.

With the egg whites, as BK said we go for pasteurized liquid egg whites from the carton. They're awesome and it takes 2 minutes to have breakfast. We mix them with protein powered and oats then blend. I'll never go back to cooking eggs!




> In Australia you can get liquid egg whites from the supermarket. Boxa put me on to these and they're wayyyy better than boiling and peeling eggs. If you put them in the blender with some water/milk, oats and whey, you cant taste them at all.


You said it bro! Wayyyy better than cooking eggs  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 121

PCT day 20*

Woke up this morning weighing *84.8kgs.* Feeling pretty good and had a big apitite today  :Smilie:  trained delts and tri's this morning.

*Clean and press from waist* 6 sets pyramided (max 3 reps 80kgs)
*Arnie press* 4 sets pyramided
*Leaning single arm side lateral raises* 3 sets pyramided
*Seated side lateral raises* 3 sets pyramided

*Close grip bb press* 4 sets pyramided
*Single horizontal grip kick backs* 4 sets pyramided
*Single standing skull crushes* 4 sets pyramided

Weights took 55 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## SamBuca

Thanks for reply! We can't buy egg white From the supermarket  :Frown:  you used to be able to but only in select stores now. That's what I normally do prepare food like that. Adding more tuna and other canned fish to meals though as chicken everyday kills me!

Great progress! Keep it up man

----------


## Bodacious

Damn good job man. Wish I new more about this stuff. I am trying to learn. GREAT JOB!!

----------


## boxa06

> Thanks for reply! We can't buy egg white From the supermarket  you used to be able to but only in select stores now. That's what I normally do prepare food like that. Adding more tuna and other canned fish to meals though as chicken everyday kills me!
> 
> Great progress! Keep it up man


You should hunt down those selected stores and get em lol they're worth it  :Smilie: 




> Damn good job man. Wish I new more about this stuff. I am trying to learn. GREAT JOB!!


Thanks man! Keep reading through the threads here and you'll pick it all up in no time  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 122

PCT day 21*

Woke up this morning starving weighing *84.3kgs.* I ate all my meals yesterday but I guess it wasn't enough! Had a really good back session this morning.

*Bent over bb rows* 6 sets pyramided (max 100kgs 10 reps)
*Close grip lat pull down* 4 sets pyramided
*Single db rows* 4 sets pyramided (max 50kgs 12 reps)
*Cable pull overs* 3 sets pyramided high volume
*Bent over reverse flys* 4 sets pyramided
*Bb shrugs* 4 sets high volume

Weights took 46 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## auslifta

I know you love your PWO cardio, but just coming off cycle is not the best time for cardio. Good to see your killing your workouts still.

----------


## boxa06

> I know you love your PWO cardio, but just coming off cycle is not the best time for cardio. Good to see your killing your workouts still.


Hahaha I do love it. It's a time me and mates can talk shit for 20mins because I don't like talking during training  :Smilie:  heart rate is low, only between 110 and 135 bps. Is it ok because I'm still eating 4k calories?

----------


## boxa06

*Day 123

PCT day 22*

Woke up this morning weighing *84.5kgs.* I feel pretty good at the moments. PCT feels over but I'll run tamox at 20mg for 2 more weeks for a total of 5 weeks. My weight seems to have settled in the 84's and I'm very happy with how I look. I would say I lost 2kgs of water because my lifts are still strong. Due to hit chest and bi's tonight.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Day 123
> 
> PCT day 22
> 
> Woke up this morning weighing 84.5kgs. I feel pretty good at the moments. PCT feels over but I'll run tamox at 20mg for 2 more weeks for a total of 5 weeks. My weight seems to have settled in the 84's and I'm very happy with how I look. I would say I lost 2kgs of water because my lifts are still strong. Due to hit chest and bi's tonight.


Going back to page 1 of your log you said you started the cycle at 76.5kg and now you're at 84.5kg towards the end of Pct. That's a great effort mate. My hat's off to you.

----------


## boxa06

> Going back to page 1 of your log you said you started the cycle at 76.5kg and now you're at 84.5kg towards the end of Pct. That's a great effort mate. My hat's off to you.


Thanks  :Smilie:  I feel like I'm in someone else's body because it happened so quickly lol keep up the good work with your cycle bro!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 123

PCT day 22*

Was really hungry all day today! My metabolism must have been cranking from that back session yesterday. Had a pretty good chest and bi session tonigh.

*Flat db press* 5 sets pyramided (2 sets 50kgs for 6/10 reps with a spot and 5/9 reps)
*30 degree incline smith machine press* 4 sets pyramided
*Bent over cable flys* 4 sets pyramided

*Wide grip bb curls* 5 sets pyramided
*Bent over single db curls (arnie style)* 4 sets pyramided
*Reverse grip bb curls* 4 sets pyramided

Weights took 51 mins plus 20 mins cardio



I've been doing 2 really heavy sets between 6-10 reps at the end of each pyramid. 110% effort!

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Thanks  I feel like I'm in someone else's body because it happened so quickly lol keep up the good work with your cycle bro!


I know that feeling. Today I felt like someone who isnt me!

Hey bro when you get around to it, can you post your full PCT including doses and how long you were taking each compound etc.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Duplicate post.

----------


## boxa06

> I know that feeling. Today I felt like someone who isnt me!
> 
> Hey bro when you get around to it, can you post your full PCT including doses and how long you were taking each compound etc.


Yea easy done bro!

Started this around 12 days after last shot..
*DAA* 2 serves of 2g per day morning and night (4g total)
*BCAA'S* 10g in my water bottle for training per session
*Vit C* 1-2g pwo with my shake

Started this 14 days after last shot..
*Clomid* 6 days at 100mg per day (stopped using due to hot flushes and no sleep)
*Tamox* 40mg per day for 2 weeks the 20mg for another 2 or 3 weeks (I'll probably end up doing 5 so I can just finish the bottle)

I got the daa and bcaa's cheap from bulknutrients.com.au

----------


## boxa06

*Day 124

PCT day 23*

Woke up this morning weighing *84.6kgs.* Feeling well and not sure if I've already mentioned this but I've had heaps of achne on my forehead the last 3 weeks! Hate it because I'm usually pimple free. Due to hit legs tonight.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 124

PCT day 23*

Good leg session! Went heavy!

*Squats* 7 sets pyramided (max 15 reps 160kgs, 2x 10 reps 180kgs)
*Walking bb lunges* 4 sets pyramided
*Straight legged deads* 4 sets pyramided
*Laying ham curls* 4 sets pyramided

*Cable crunches* 4 sets

Weights took 57 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 125

PCT day 24*

Woke up this morning weighing *84.3kgs.* Feeling normal and all is well! Delts and tri's tonight. I'll stop logging in a week and a half.

----------


## nakota2k

You put a lot into this, you earned those gains.

----------


## FLmuscle

I've spent some time reading through your entire cycle experience. It's really been very helpful and educational. You did an excellent job explaining all of the symptoms you had / results you felt. You have given me a good outline for what I am looking to do. 

I have a question. When / If you do another cycle, you have stated you will probably do more Test - E. Will you change anything as far as your on cycle AI/Serms? Would you change your PCT? Add HCG ? I think you have stated this all throughout the thread but I was hoping to get your thoughts all in one spot so I can use them to better prepare my own PCT / OCT. 

Thanks man, and you have done awesome! You should be thrilled you've done so well and kept all that you have (especially with your unfortunate luck during!!) Your an inspiration sir!

----------


## boxa06

> You put a lot into this, you earned those gains.


I did  :Smilie:  thanks mate!




> I've spent some time reading through your entire cycle experience. It's really been very helpful and educational. You did an excellent job explaining all of the symptoms you had / results you felt. You have given me a good outline for what I am looking to do. 
> 
> I have a question. When / If you do another cycle, you have stated you will probably do more Test - E. Will you change anything as far as your on cycle AI/Serms? Would you change your PCT? Add HCG ? I think you have stated this all throughout the thread but I was hoping to get your thoughts all in one spot so I can use them to better prepare my own PCT / OCT. 
> 
> Thanks man, and you have done awesome! You should be thrilled you've done so well and kept all that you have (especially with your unfortunate luck during!!) Your an inspiration sir!


I'm glad it helped! I plan to do another cycle at the end of the year. I think I'll do test e only at a higher dose although it is tempting to try a new compound along side it. But I think it worked so well, why change it.

I was happy with the liquidex, at some points it worked too well and lowered my e too much. I kind of wonna try liquid stane next cycle as I've herd good things about it. HCG is a must and I would have to say is the best thing I did to help PCT. Tamox was good and is a standard for PCT. Clomid I would never take again! I will try torem in my next PCT in place of clomid.

Thanks for the comments man and I am really happy with the results. If you have anymore questions I'd be happy to help.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 125

PCT day 24*

Shoulder and tri workout.

*Smith machine seated shoulder press* 5 sets pyramided
*Pin loaded shoulder press* 4 sets pyramided
*Side lateral raises* 3 sets
*Cable front raises* 3 sets

*Skull crushes* 4 sets pyramided
*Horizontal grip kick backs* 4 sets pyramided
*Cable push down* 4 sets pyramided

Weights took 50 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 126

PCT day 25*

Woke up this morning weighing *84.5kgs.* Worked my physical job and so far have eaten 3 40g carb meals during the day. Might have 1 more carb meal the stick to protein and veg for the rest of the day. I haven't been logging that much lately as I've been very busy in life with work etc. I'm still getting 5 sessions per week and eating all my meals without fail. It's not a craze for me, but a way of life  :Smilie: 

Edit: ended up eating carbs in my 6th meal of the day also. Apitite was up and had to smash the food! Haven't felt well today and think I may be coming down with something.

----------


## G502

This is a great log mate. Read from first to last page and it's pretty awesome. I'm more than likely going to do this cycle  :Smilie:  I'm 140lbs would this cycle be good for me? and have you got any advise for me? Thanks  :Smilie:  

Keep up the work you're looking great. Btw I've never registed on these forums until I seen this log. I think it's awesome and needed to register to reply to the topic aha  :7up:

----------


## boxa06

> This is a great log mate. Read from first to last page and it's pretty awesome. I'm more than likely going to do this cycle  I'm 140lbs would this cycle be good for me? and have you got any advise for me? Thanks  
> 
> Keep up the work you're looking great. Btw I've never registed on these forums until I seen this log. I think it's awesome and needed to register to reply to the topic aha


Thanks for the comments and welcome to the forum man! I hope this log has helped you  :Smilie:  you should post a new thread with proposed cycle and more detailed stats in the questions and answers forum so that me and they guys can advise you.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 127

PCT day 26*

Woke up this morning weighing *84.4kgs.* I've haven't had much sleep the past few nights as I've been busy and last night/this morning I had water leaking all over my kitchen. Anyways today was a rest day and brought 4 40g carbs meals to work. Gonna train tomorrow.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 128

PCT day 27*

Woke up this morning weighing *84.2kgs.* slept 9 hours last night  :Smilie:  still feel like I've got a slight cold or something but gonna hit the gym anyway. Ate 3 meals before gym today and due to hit back, traps and rear delts. Still feeling massive and energy is average. I'm anxious to get blood work done to see how I pulled up post cycle.

----------


## NotConvincedYet

I was following your thread up until January Boxa just before I started my first cycle. For some reason I lost track. I have now caught up and glad I did. What a gem of a log this is. Pretty damn great results an what seems to be great maintenance as well. Seems to have worked out beautifully.

I have my last week of my own first cycle next week. Originally 12 weeks, I have dropped it to 10. I am apprehensive going in to PCT as I didn't have HCG , but that little aspartame acid seems to look like a good little tip! I didn't know about this!

Well Done Boxa. Love it! Helped many people out here.

Quick question, where did you get the DAA? I know it's in your thread but I ust spent 10mins going through posts and can't find it!

----------


## boxa06

> I was following your thread up until January Boxa just before I started my first cycle. For some reason I lost track. I have now caught up and glad I did. What a gem of a log this is. Pretty damn great results an what seems to be great maintenance as well. Seems to have worked out beautifully.
> 
> I have my last week of my own first cycle next week. Originally 12 weeks, I have dropped it to 10. I am apprehensive going in to PCT as I didn't have HCG , but that little aspartame acid seems to look like a good little tip! I didn't know about this!
> 
> Well Done Boxa. Love it! Helped many people out here.
> 
> Quick question, where did you get the DAA? I know it's in your thread but I ust spent 10mins going through posts and can't find it!


Thanks for the comments man  :Smilie:  I hope your cycle went well! I got the d aspartic acid from www.bulknutrients.com.au it really helped pct IMO. My cousin also took it and put on a couple kgs in the past 5 weeks and we both seem to be a bit moody on it lol so it works.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 128

PCT day 27*

Went heavy! Very impressed with the strength I've kept!

*Wide grip lat pull down* 5 sets pyramided
*Close grip cable rows* 4 sets pyramided
*Overhand grip high row* 4 sets pyramided
*Dead lifts* 5 sets pyramided

*Decline bench crunches* 4 sets
*Decline bench leg raises* 4 sets

Weights took 60 mins plus 20 mins cardio



Tonight I went to an engagement and ate carbs in last meal (pasta, dinner roll an fruit). The meal was low fat with a lean steak luckily so high carb, high protein and low fat.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 129

PCT day 28*

Woke up this morning weighing *84.3kgs.* Had a pretty good chest and bi session this morning at my 24/7 gym.

*Flat smith machine press* 5 sets pyramided
*45 degree incline db press* 4 sets pyramided
*Flat db flys* 3 sets

*E z bar curls* 5 sets pyramided
*Double db hammer curls* 4 sets pyramided
*Pin loaded preacher curls* 3 sets

Weights took 48 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## NotConvincedYet

> Thanks for the comments man  I hope your cycle went well! I got the d aspartic acid from www.bulknutrients.com.au it really helped pct IMO. My cousin also took it and put on a couple kgs in the past 5 weeks and we both seem to be a bit moody on it lol so it works.


Cheers boxa. I'll use this with with practitioner brand tribulus. Cycle has gone well. From 82kg to 88. About as much as I wanted without people goin' 'duuuude... c'mon, you gotta be on it!' haha

Well done on your before and after. Very very good...

----------


## boxa06

> Cheers boxa. I'll use this with with practitioner brand tribulus. Cycle has gone well. From 82kg to 88. About as much as I wanted without people goin' 'duuuude... c'mon, you gotta be on it!' haha
> 
> Well done on your before and after. Very very good...


no worries man and sounds like you went well with your cycle. good luck with PCT, stay dedicated!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 129

PCT day 28*

today i did a *double session.* i dont usually do this but had a mate that wanted me to help lose weight and show him what i do in the gym. i set up 5 stations and did 5 rotations as giant sets. went for high reps 15-20 and we did the following..

*bb clean and press*
*dips*
*bench leg raises*
*smith machine squats*
*bb squat to push press*

trained for about 50 mins and went slightly heavier every rotation

it was more cardio than heavy weight

----------


## boxa06

*Day 130

PCT day 29*

woke up this morning weighing *84.5kgs.* running out of tamox and bcaa's, this is my 5th and final week of PCT. due to hit legs today!

Edit: decided to have a rest day today as I was tired from those 2 sessions yesterday. Ate 4 35g carb meals during the day.

----------


## Brohim

boxa you got sides from Clomid cause you went to high. You only need 100 for the first week or if it was me I would only do 50. You can take it now at 25 per day w/ Nolva until you run out. Clomid at 25 has been proven to raise test by 140%.

ps wait a month after pct then get blood work.

----------


## boxa06

> boxa you got sides from Clomid cause you went to high. You only need 100 for the first week or if it was me I would only do 50. You can take it now at 25 per day w/ Nolva until you run out. Clomid at 25 has been proven to raise test by 140%.
> 
> ps wait a month after pct then get blood work.


Yea I kind of thought that, but I think I'm just scared of it now lol I think I should be alright because I used the HCG otherwise I would have had to take clomid.

Thanks for the tip. I hope blood work comes back all good!

----------


## boxa06

*Day 131

PCT day 30*

Woke up this morning weighing *84.7kgs.* I trained in the morning before work today because I can't make it tonight. I hit legs and felt sick because I ate an hour before training and still wasn't enough time to digest! Went high volume because my knees have been feeling weird lately which I think is from all the heavy squats.

*Leg extensions* 3 sets high volume
*45 degree leg press* 5 sets pyramided high volume
*Single db lunges* 4 sets pyramided high volume
*Straight legged dead lifts* 4 sets pyramided
*Hammer strength laying hamstring curls* 4 sets pyramided high volume
*Seated calf raises* 3 sets high volume

Weights took 40 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## boxa06

*Day 132

PCT day 31*

woke up this morning weighing *84.3kgs.* had the last of my bcaa's during training tonight while hitting delts and tris. now have 2 rest days then start the rotation again on sat.

*seated db shoulder press* 5 sets pyramided (max 35kgs 8 reps with a spot)
*standing military press* 4 sets pyramided
*db side lateral raises* 3 sets
*db front raises* 3 sets

*bench dips with weight* 5 sets pyramided (max 20 reps with 60kgs on lap)
*db french press* 4 sets pyramided
*standing cable rope skull crushes* 4 sets pyramided

weights took 50 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## sergio.x

Random question for ya (same guy that PM'd you right now), with all this muscle you put on, what percentage of your clothes no longer fit you? Lol I ask because I am planning on running the same cycle, but I have alot of money i've invested in my clothes lol..be a shame if I had to throw em out. So do yours still fit?

----------


## boxa06

*Day 133

PCT day 32*

Woke up weighing *85kgs.* I did 13.5 hours of physical work so I had carbs in all meals. 80g in the first meal, the 40g for the next 6 meals. Today is a rest day but because of work it doesn't feel like it.

----------


## boxa06

> Random question for ya (same guy that PM'd you right now), with all this muscle you put on, what percentage of your clothes no longer fit you? Lol I ask because I am planning on running the same cycle, but I have alot of money i've invested in my clothes lol..be a shame if I had to throw em out. So do yours still fit?


Hey mate, yourself and a few others have emailed me and I prefer to respond only to private msg or post as I don't wonna be giving out my identiy. Hope you understand. I'd be happy to answer any questions I can through here though.

To asnwer you question above I'd say only half of my clothes fit me now. It's very frustrating as I have invested thousands in clothes that no longer fit  :Frown:

----------


## boxa06

*Day 134

PCT day 33*

Woke up this morning weighing *84kgs.* Labido seems to be all normal. Through PCT I my body composition has slightly changed back to how it was, but with a heap more muscle. I'm overall extremely happy with my results! I'm just a bigger looking guy now and it's awesome  :Smilie:  I plan to keep eating the same food and train hard to maintain where I'm at before deciding where to go from here. It's been an unbelievable 6 months!

Edit: forgot to say today is a rest day and brought 4 40g carb meals with me to work today.

----------


## Revelations

Damn good job on this cycle and log. Going from 76.5kg and keeping it around the 85-84kg mark through PCT is great. Any plans of adding another compound in the future or just staying with Test since its working out for you.

----------


## boxa06

> Damn good job on this cycle and log. Going from 76.5kg and keeping it around the 85-84kg mark through PCT is great. Any plans of adding another compound in the future or just staying with Test since its working out for you.


Thanks mate  :Smilie:  I'm not sure yet but I'm leaning towards upping the test and sticking with that. See what happens though, still plenty of time to decide.

----------


## boxa06

*Day 135

PCT day 34*

Woke up this morning weighing *84.9kgs.* Had a good back, rear delt and trap session.

*Single db rows* 5 sets pyramided (max 15 reps of 50kgs)
*Wide hammer grip lat pull down* 4 sets pyramided
*Overhand grip bent over bb rows* 4 sets pyramided (max 10 reps 100kgs)
*Reverse pec deck* 4 sets pyramided
*Bb shrugs* 4 sets pyramided

Weights took 40 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## DeadlyD

Great job boxa !!! I'm in week 4 of the same cycle and the gains are exploding!!! Hour I do as well as you to keep them.

----------


## t-gunz

i think smart idea boxa. u got sweet gains from ur test only cycle. adding a touch more or even the same will get u sweet results. 

why add more compounds if one is working sweet.  :Smilie: 

better and safer for the body imho

----------


## G502

pics?

----------


## boxa06

> Great job boxa !!! I'm in week 4 of the same cycle and the gains are exploding!!! Hour I do as well as you to keep them.


Thanks mate! Enjoy your cycle, it's an unbelievable expierience!




> i think smart idea boxa. u got sweet gains from ur test only cycle. adding a touch more or even the same will get u sweet results. 
> 
> why add more compounds if one is working sweet. 
> 
> better and safer for the body imho


Exactly right, no need for other compounds yet. Haven't been on lately as much because life has been busy but hope all is well bro  :Smilie: 




> pics?


There's heaps of pics in my thread lol did you mean post pct pics? I might take some..

----------


## boxa06

*Day 136

PCT day 35*

Woke up this morning weighing *84.5kgs.* This is my final day of pct! Just had a perfect amount of tamox left for today. I feel recovered and back to normal. I might keep taking he daa for another week until it runs out. Bcaa's were finished a few days ago and might even keep taking vit c pwo. Hit chest and bi's this morning..

*Flat db press* 5 sets pyramided (max 50kgs 5/8 reps with spot - hate mornings!)
*45 degree incline bb press* 4 sets pyramided (max 10 reps 90kgs, 8 reps 100kgs)
*30 degree incline flys* 3 sets

*Wide grip bb curls* 5 sets pyramided
*Standing alt db curls* 4 sets pyramided 
*Db preacher curls* 4 sets pyramided

Weights took 56 mins plus 20 mins cardio

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> *Day 136
> 
> PCT day 35*
> 
> Woke up this morning weighing *84.5kgs.* This is my final day of pct! Just had a perfect amount of tamox left for today. I feel recovered and back to normal. I might keep taking he daa for another week until it runs out. Bcaa's were finished a few days ago and might even keep taking vit c pwo. Hit chest and bi's this morning..
> 
> *Flat db press* 5 sets pyramided (max 50kgs 5/8 reps with spot - hate mornings!)
> *45 degree incline bb press* 4 sets pyramided (max 10 reps 90kgs, 8 reps 100kgs)
> *30 degree incline flys* 3 sets
> ...


So this is the end of the road! Done and dusted already. I'd rate your cycle as very successful bro, you did superbly. When you get blood work done, let us know how you recovered.

----------


## t-gunz

wish i could say things were well bro. 

i injured my lower back. got a buldge in the L5/ S1. if that means anything lol 

either way im out for a but plus wont be able to do exercises that i used to do. 

im sure if i nail on the diet and do what i can training wise ill still get there. 

be awesome if u can get start pics along with pics after pct next to eachother.



if u could do this whole cycle/ training, nutrtion around again would u change anything???? just a random curious question  :Smilie:

----------


## sergio.x

Hey Boxa....I am in the exact same boat as you. Did my first Test E cycle 2 years ago and put on alot of size naturally. I am 170 pounds/ around 77KG.... I have been planning a TEST E 500, and Anavar cycle/ with the same PCT as yourself.


Why did you not do Anavar? And looking back at your cycle what would you change about it?

Thanks mate!

----------


## boxa06

> So this is the end of the road! Done and dusted already. I'd rate your cycle as very successful bro, you did superbly. When you get blood work done, let us know how you recovered.


Thanks bro  :Smilie:  You're doing great in your cycle so far! I'll post up blood work results in a few weeks.




> wish i could say things were well bro. 
> 
> i injured my lower back. got a buldge in the L5/ S1. if that means anything lol 
> 
> either way im out for a but plus wont be able to do exercises that i used to do. 
> 
> im sure if i nail on the diet and do what i can training wise ill still get there. 
> 
> be awesome if u can get start pics along with pics after pct next to eachother.
> ...


I'm really sorry to hear that bro! Hope you recover fast. At least you're willing to stick at it, where others may give up. Stay involved and do what you can  :Smilie: 

The only thing I would change is my liquidex dosing. I've learned that that stuff is strong and I should take it easy with the dosing. Other than that I'm happy with everything else.




> Hey Boxa....I am in the exact same boat as you. Did my first Test E cycle 2 years ago and put on alot of size naturally. I am 170 pounds/ around 77KG.... I have been planning a TEST E 500, and Anavar cycle/ with the same PCT as yourself.
> 
> 
> Why did you not do Anavar? And looking back at your cycle what would you change about it?
> 
> Thanks mate!


I originally planned on doing winny also but I had a bad reaction from it. I'm glad I didn't anyway as this cycle I've learned how much you can progress from such a mild dose and training/diet is way more important! It contributes a lot more to your overall look than taking any compound would. It was a good lesson as I saved money and didn't have to put my body unde more stress by taking higher doses of aas.

Only thing I would have changed as I said above was my liquidex dose. That stuff is strong!

Have you started your cycle yet?

----------


## mirin_serratus

yo boxbro, not sure if already posed but how much did your main lifts go up? which weeks did you see the most strength gains? and did you lose any strength coming off?

----------


## motorsportsz

boxa did you use hcg , if so at what dose?

----------


## sergio.x

> I originally planned on doing winny also but I had a bad reaction from it. I'm glad I didn't anyway as this cycle I've learned how much you can progress from such a mild dose and training/diet is way more important! It contributes a lot more to your overall look than taking any compound would. It was a good lesson as I saved money and didn't have to put my body unde more stress by taking higher doses of aas.
> 
> Only thing I would have changed as I said above was my liquidex dose. That stuff is strong!
> 
> Have you started your cycle yet?


I have not started yet, just doing precycle precautions (bloodwork, test levels etc)

I will start my cycle in 3 weeks. Test E 500(12weeks, 2 pins per week) + Anavar @ 80MG (anavar only for the last 6 weeks)
PCT I will run pretty much identical to you.

How much would you reccomend the Liquidex....0.25 EOD? Or take only when you see acne, gyno etc?

And ps, what do you think about my cycle above? Thx Bro

----------


## boxa06

> yo boxbro, not sure if already posed but how much did your main lifts go up? which weeks did you see the most strength gains? and did you lose any strength coming off?


Most strength gains were from around week 6 until the end. Some lift examples that went up are squat went from 150kgs 6 reps to 200kgs 6 reps, flat dumbbell press from 45kgs 8 reps to 50kgs 8 reps, bent over barbell row from 90kgs 6 reps to 110kgs 6 reps and seated dumbbell press from 30kgs 8 reps to 35kgs 8 reps.




> boxa did you use hcg, if so at what dose?


Yea I used it for the last 5 weeks up until a week before PCT at 1000iu's per week.




> I have not started yet, just doing precycle precautions (bloodwork, test levels etc)
> 
> I will start my cycle in 3 weeks. Test E 500(12weeks, 2 pins per week) + Anavar @ 80MG (anavar only for the last 6 weeks)
> PCT I will run pretty much identical to you.
> 
> How much would you reccomend the Liquidex....0.25 EOD? Or take only when you see acne, gyno etc?
> 
> And ps, what do you think about my cycle above? Thx Bro


Well done on getting the blood work. 

For the Liquidex I'd wait until symptoms came then I would start with .25 e4d, then of that wasn't enough go to e3d, then eod, then ed. That way you'll figure out what dosage is perfect for you without overdoing it.

I assume you are doing 500mg of test per week.. If that's the case the cycle looks good and just to confirm you'll be running the anavar from week 9-14? That would be a good way to finish off the cycle.

----------


## t-gunz

how things going brother ?

----------


## boxa06

> how things going brother ?


Hey bro sorry took so long to reply.. Haven't really had the chance to log in lately.. Life has been busy especially lately been trying work out which career direction I wonna take. Very hard and stressful! Still training and eating my meals though  :Smilie:  How about you? Hope your back is getting better.

----------


## t-gunz

ah yeah get those things sorted mate. hope u had a good easter and smashed the chocolates lol 

back is still the same bro. no training and on pct. gonna be interesting. thrown everything out the window eating shit as well

gotta get my head straight


what careers ya looking at?

----------


## boxa06

> ah yeah get those things sorted mate. hope u had a good easter and smashed the chocolates lol 
> 
> back is still the same bro. no training and on pct. gonna be interesting. thrown everything out the window eating shit as well
> 
> gotta get my head straight
> 
> 
> what careers ya looking at?


Were you on cycle? I ate chocolates  :Smilie:  did you have a good long weekend?

Your head not in it at the moment?

I'm tossing up if I should just get another job in sales or start my own business. It's stressing me out because I have only a few more months to decide as my boss is gonna retire. Times are kind of crap for business which is making the decision so difficult.

----------


## t-gunz

yeah i was on a cycle and progress was going well till the injury. then i just went down hill from there. 

yeah long weekend was good man. nice weather so cant complain ay  :Smilie: 

my head will be in it once my back gets sorted im sure. im trying to clean the diet up atm. just finding it hard when i cant train. feels pointless. but i know its not deep down.

yeah times for businiess. even selling anything its just crap. so bit of a hard time. business needs 24/7 work at least for 2 years depending on how ti runs of course.

but it can be rewarding down the track. its a catch 22 as they say. just have a think about it mate.

----------


## Simon1972

gee what a mega thread! good work boxa- im learning alot from your thread and will be basing any future cycle on your lessons. Just in the process of trying to score all the right PCT at the moment- which is really hard to track down...test E isnt an issue at all- cant believe how hard the PCT is to find!

----------


## ironbeck

Nice, very nice, I'm running the same cycle(week two) already feeling the magic!

----------


## ironbeck

I have to admit your diet is a little better than mine, where do i purchase oats? please pm me with details.....tks

----------


## NotConvincedYet

> I have to admit your diet is a little better than mine, where do i purchase oats? please pm me with details.....tks


Seriously??? Oats?? You can get them basically ANYWHERE!

----------


## < <Samson> >

Looking ripped, your diet & work surely paid off.

Very lean gains, way nice!

----------


## DeadlyD

> I have to admit your diet is a little better than mine, where do i purchase oats? please pm me with details.....tks


WTF ?!?? Haha look in your cupboards .... Everyone has oats!!! And if you don't I think even gas stations sell oats!

----------


## boxa06

> yeah i was on a cycle and progress was going well till the injury. then i just went down hill from there. 
> 
> yeah long weekend was good man. nice weather so cant complain ay 
> 
> my head will be in it once my back gets sorted im sure. im trying to clean the diet up atm. just finding it hard when i cant train. feels pointless. but i know its not deep down.
> 
> yeah times for businiess. even selling anything its just crap. so bit of a hard time. business needs 24/7 work at least for 2 years depending on how ti runs of course.
> 
> but it can be rewarding down the track. its a catch 22 as they say. just have a think about it mate.


Yea still weighing up my options.. Still have a few months but time goes so fast bro!




> gee what a mega thread! good work boxa- im learning alot from your thread and will be basing any future cycle on your lessons. Just in the process of trying to score all the right PCT at the moment- which is really hard to track down...test E isnt an issue at all- cant believe how hard the PCT is to find!


Thanks for the feedback mate. Why don't you just order pct from ar-r ? That's what I did and came through easy.




> Nice, very nice, I'm running the same cycle(week two) already feeling the magic!


Good luck with your cycle man and thanks for the comment.




> I have to admit your diet is a little better than mine, where do i purchase oats? please pm me with details.....tks


You can get oats anywhere lol




> Looking ripped, your diet & work surely paid off.
> 
> Very lean gains, way nice!


Thanks man  :Smilie:

----------


## simond25

hey mate. can you PM me? im in Australia, really keen to get in touch with you. Cheers. Simon

----------


## auslad

Hey mate just wanted to say your log was super inspiring and really shows that AAS done correctly with proper diet and heavy lifting can really do wonders.

Big ups brah.

----------


## dooie

> hey mate. can you PM me? im in Australia, really keen to get in touch with you. Cheers. Simon


Haha

----------


## irongod

good work boxa, repping the aussies proud mate  :Smilie: 

How much are you squatting, deadlifting and benching now?

Also can we please get a pic of what you look like during pct?  :Smilie: 

Keep at it brah, animal stats!

----------


## boxa06

> hey mate. can you PM me? im in Australia, really keen to get in touch with you. Cheers. Simon


Hey mate you need to get your posts up before you can pm.




> Hey mate just wanted to say your log was super inspiring and really shows that AAS done correctly with proper diet and heavy lifting can really do wonders.
> 
> Big ups brah.


Thanks mate  :Smilie: 




> good work boxa, repping the aussies proud mate 
> 
> How much are you squatting, deadlifting and benching now?
> 
> Also can we please get a pic of what you look like during pct? 
> 
> Keep at it brah, animal stats!


Hey mate thanks for the comments! I've got pics of my PCT on my camera but just been so busy with planning a business but I promise I will put them up next time I'm in front of my laptop (typing on my phone right now).

Lifts are still solid! Squats 180kgs and Flat db can still do the 50kgs.. Still at 85kgs and doing 40mins weights plus 30-40mins boxing/kickboxing 5 days per week.

----------


## gurupimp6969

Excellent job bro......Its great to see that the priming paid off! Excellent log btw!

----------


## nikepump8844

great log, boxa! Progress looks BIG, especially that vascularity. Good job staying so motivated bro!!

----------


## GetNoticed

this was a really comprehensive cycle log, you've helped me a lot. great progress

i'm curious, are you planning on blood work in a few weeks to see if things normalized?

----------


## GetNoticed

wanted to see if you were still around

----------


## bobsyouruncle

Excellent log. This is how they should be done.

You've inspired me to create one, went i start cycling i hope to make as comprehensive of a log as you have done here. Cheers

----------


## axnman

Shit i just spent 1 hour reading this day by day thread and fuk me what a awsome read thanks boxa its people like U we need to help us learning the trade once again cheers mate ....SA champ here

----------


## Jonnyg419

Def an amazing log!

----------


## Mr. Small

Dude.....any update? How are your stats now? Great read as you started the same weight as me.  :Smilie:

----------


## The Kernal

bumping awesome thread! Very informative

----------


## boxa06

Hey just to let everyone know i'm still around when i can  :Smilie: 

I went to get blood work but they wouldn't let me get my androgens checked. I feel really good though so i assume everything is in order but i really wanted to see it on paper.

Stats are around 83-84kgs. Had to back off heavy squats because my knees gave me grief.

I'll be on a lot more now as i've been busy with life the last 6 months sorting out career etc. But even though i've been busy, nutrition and training are my lifestyle which i will never give up!

----------


## boxa06

Oh and thanks for all the comments guys!

----------


## bikeral

Hey good to see you are still around. Are ya getting ready for another round?

----------


## boxa06

> Hey good to see you are still around. Are ya getting ready for another round?


Thanks man! Yea I was planning another round this summer (dec, jan and feb) and if i do i'll make another log.

Deciding what dirrection i should take as i'm pretty happy with my size at the moment so it could either be a lean gainer or a cutting cycle  :Smilie:

----------


## The Kernal

> Thanks man! Yea I was planning another round this summer (dec, jan and feb) and if i do i'll make another log.
> 
> Deciding what dirrection i should take as i'm pretty happy with my size at the moment so it could either be a lean gainer or a cutting cycle


What type of juice you thinking of running in your cutting cycle?

You wouldn't happen to be from Brisbane?

----------


## boxa06

> What type of juice you thinking of running in your cutting cycle?
> 
> You wouldn't happen to be from Brisbane?


It looks like it could be another lean gainer and running Test E at 600mg per week and possibly adding Dbol in the first 4.

Sorry mate not from Brisbane.

----------


## The Kernal

> It looks like it could be another lean gainer and running Test E at 600mg per week and possibly adding Dbol in the first 4.
> 
> Sorry mate not from Brisbane.


Ah well good luck with it mate. I'll sub if you do another log.

Also what age would you recommend starting your first cycle? I'm 20 at the moment

----------


## boxa06

> Ah well good luck with it mate. I'll sub if you do another log.
> 
> Also what age would you recommend starting your first cycle? I'm 20 at the moment


Thanks mate! I know it's a while off but I would wait until you have completely finished growing which to be safe would be 25. If you end up not waiting, go see an endocrinologist and they can do your blood work and tell you if you've fully developed or not. This is only if you have enough training experience and diet is in check. There are good gains to be made naturally with hardcore training and diet which will pay off when you reach a stage to start cycling. 

Sorry to go on and on, but just wanted to get the right point across  :Smilie:

----------


## Perseverance1

Just wanted to say great job...your log was incredible. Best I've read so far. 

I should be starting my cycle in about 3 weeks...would be great if you started your second one by then.

----------


## boxa06

> Just wanted to say great job...your log was incredible. Best I've read so far. 
> 
> I should be starting my cycle in about 3 weeks...would be great if you started your second one by then.


Thanks man! I started at 600mg per week last Monday. Decided not to do a log this time.. Good luck.

----------


## The Kernal

> Thanks man! I started at 600mg per week last Monday. Decided not to do a log this time.. Good luck.


Can you keep logging ITT? Would be cool/interesting to hear how it goes.. Unless your too busy lol.

----------


## Perseverance1

> Can you keep logging ITT? Would be cool/interesting to hear how it goes.. Unless your too busy lol.


Don't even need a full log...just a weekly update on str/weight would be good since we already know how disciplined he is and have a rough idea of his workouts. Either way though this guy is legit!

Thanks again for the great read and goodluck with your cycle!

----------


## boxa06

> Can you keep logging ITT? Would be cool/interesting to hear how it goes.. Unless your too busy lol.





> Don't even need a full log...just a weekly update on str/weight would be good since we already know how disciplined he is and have a rough idea of his workouts. Either way though this guy is legit!
> 
> Thanks again for the great read and goodluck with your cycle!


At the end I'll post up before and after pics with starting stats and ending stats  :Smilie:

----------


## zeeibi

was a good read!

----------


## rcdudegermy10

Good job op, mirin your vascularity

----------


## ineedauser

Results were pretty crazy. You have any videos of you squatting or incline?

----------


## t-gunz

shame your not logging but all the best with the cycle mate..

do expect some pics though  :Smilie: 

hope your well

----------


## boxa06

> was a good read!


Thanks mate




> Good job op, mirin your vascularity


Thanks for mirin man :P




> Results were pretty crazy. You have any videos of you squatting or incline?


Thanks and sorry I didn't take any video's 




> shame your not logging but all the best with the cycle mate..
> 
> do expect some pics though 
> 
> hope your well


Thanks bro I'll put some before and after pics up. I didn't wonna log because work is so full on these days and didn't wonna half ass it lol 

I'm well and hope you are too  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

So I got no where else to write this for my personal record so I thought I may as well write it here. 

It's the summer of 2012/2013 here in Australia and I'm running a Test E 600mgs/w lean bulk cycle. Starting weight was 81kgs and I'm now at the end of week 10 weighing 89.3kgs. Seemed to have stalled here for the last week or so.

For this cycle I only primed for 4 weeks getting down to 81kgs and uped the calories faster than the previous cycle. At 81kgs I was fairly lean so this cycle I was confident upping calories ridiculously but still going for healthy foods without cheating.

My diet at the moment and since week since has been

8am
200g oats
300g egg whites
30g wpc
Animal pak
P74 C110 F16

11am
200g chicken breast
110g basmati rice
100g green peas
12 almonds
P 64 C40 F15

2pm
200g chicken breast
110g basmati rice
100g green peas
12 almonds
P 64 C40 F15

5pm
140g tin of tuna
180g oats
30g wpc
P80 C100 F21

8pm
50g wpc
105g dextrose
P40 C100

9.30pm
200g chicken breast or steak
Salad or some sort of Veg
P60 C10 F15

11pm 
50g casein
20g natural PB
P42 C0 F10

Total
P424 C400 F92
Total calories 4124

Over the last 10 weeks my training spilt has been
Chest and tri
Back and bi
Shoulders and abs
Legs and lower back
Repeat

Plus 20mins LISS cardio after lifting

5 sessions per week

For week 11 and 12 and the 2 weeks up until PCT I plan on doing antagonistic training like last time and drop calories back to a maintenance level to trim up before PCT. During PCT it's all about holding onto gains again and not worrying about losing body fat.

----------


## dooie

Yeah buddy!!! ?

----------


## boxa06

So the final 2 weeks made it to 90kgs somehow lol even though I dropped calories back and my diet is looking like this..

8am
180g oats
300g egg whites
30g wpc
Animal pak
P74 C100 F16

11am
200g chicken breast
80g basmati rice
100g green peas
P64 C30 F7

2pm
200g chicken breast
80g basmati rice
100g green peas
P64 C30 F7

5pm
140g tin of tuna
180g oats
30g wpc
P80 C100 F21

8pm
50g wpc
85g dextrose
P40 C80 f0

9.30pm
200g chicken breast or steak
Salad or some sort of Veg
P60 C10 F15

11pm
50g casein
4 fish oil caps
P40 C0 F4

Total
P422 C350 F70
Total calories 3718

I plan to maintain these calories through PCT and see how I go.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Haven't seen you on here forever.


That is one clean diet for sure.

Wish I could run my diet that clean. . . lol

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Hey bro! Nice one. Sounds like you're killin' it yet again. I just started a prop cycle this week at 500mg per week. Cant wait to see how this one pans out. 90kg is a good achievement up from 81 so keep us in the loop of your weight throughout PCT.

Keep chargin'.

----------


## oldnsedentary

> It's the summer of 2012/2013 here in Australia


I kept wondering why you started in November when you were going to do the next one in the summer. I thought you just couldn't wait, until I saw the "Australia" mention! LOL! Anyway, post up the before and after pics.

----------


## DannC

> Yea I ended up using HCG the last 4 weeks up until PCT I should update it on the original post.


So between week 10-14 you used it? At what dosage ?


PS: Real interesting post. I wil start one cycle like that very soon, but thinking of frontloading the first 2 weeks with 750mg/week.

Any general small tips or advices you can give me...?

Best regards.

----------


## Muscleduke

Good job man, enjoyed reading the log. Learnt a lot!

----------


## boxa06

Hey guys! Dunno who's still around but hope everyone is well! I though I'd update where I'm at in terms of training etc

My current stats are
27yo
177cms/5'9
86kgs/189lbs
12% bf

I did the first cycle as i've written in 2011/2012 then backed it up with another test e only a year later in 2012/2013.
I'm extremely happy with my size. Bloods have come back all good and I've successfully gained 10kgs which is the weight i've kep from 3 years ago! 
I don't see myself doing anymore cycles in the near future as I've achieved my goals and have continued on naturally over the past 10 months.

My training is currently 3-4 weight sessions per week along with 2 kickboxing sessions per week as my cardio.

My diet has been 80% clean (chicken breast, fibrous veg, oats etc) and 20% dirty.

Still training and eating like a beast  :Smilie: 

Anyways hope all the old faces are well and I'll still be in and out as work has been crazy over the past year.

----------


## Mr. Small

Jesus dude, 4000 cals was a big amount. How did that affect your bf%?

----------


## Megalomaniac

I just finished reading this entire log. I have so much work to do today but I couldn't stop. This is the type of thing beginners like myself need to see. Great before and after pics. I know this log is a couple years old but great job.

----------


## Fairdinkydi

Thank you soo much for the time and effort you have put into this log mate. The details and pics and also way you wrote it made it the easiest and helpful log of read. Cheers again mate.

----------


## BigDave132

Very good read man, Im planning to start my first cycle in september. I just had to make an account to comment, the first picture and the last I was shocked, the vascularity difference was insane and just the overal size. I hope I can get similar results to yours. If I could get some tips would be great. Im planning to take Testosterone Cypionate 500mg/week. I just can't decide what PCT to take, I talked to the guy I buy the stuff off and he told me 30 tabs of Clomid and 2x 5000iU HCG should do. Thanks a bunch

----------


## Lowlyf

Yep it's 2020 and I'm reading this shit for inspo. Even nearly 10 years on, its still killer. I wonder if this guy is still lifting?

----------

